# A sad day for Mathews, PSE or Hoyt!



## Briar (Apr 22, 2004)

How much clothing does a person have to wear to be considered "not offensive" in your church? I mean really in some cultures you can't even see a woman's face others they can walk around bare naked. I can't imagine a life where what people wear advertising a bow make me get upset. I am sorry this bothers you so much but I guess all I can say is domn't buy a Martin bow...:aero:


----------



## wstribrny (Sep 20, 2009)

clwilki said:


> I was wondering if I was the only one tha finds the fact that Martin and some of these other "archery" folks have turned to sexual adds offensive? I hope that there is not a day when Mathews, PSE, or Hoyt turn too have dressed women for there adds. As a christian I find it offensive and sad that women have stupped as low as they have in todays society. I get Bowhunting and Bowhunter the magazine and the first thing that I have done lately is rip the back page off (Martin add) and tare out the page with the ARCHERYTALK add, with the gals chest hanging out. Come on fellas is this what this sport has turned into. I would think that there might be some other true christians that find this offensive. I really enjoy Archeytalk, and it is very helpful, I just wish that they wouldn't have turned to this for advertisement. Maybe if enough of us agreed they would change there Satanic ways.


Are you serious???!!!! You find it sad that women have stooped as low as they have in todays society?!!!! I dont know what country you are living in but the last i checked the women of the USA are on top of the world. They have equal right just like everyone else and to see that is how you think of women that arent afraid to show what they've got is sad...... What does being Christian have to do with anything?!! Are you calling any other Christian folk that doesnt find that offensive not a TRUE CHRISTIAN???!! Btw im not religious whatsoever but i respect your views. Although it does appear to me that you are calling any other Christian wrong for not thinking that ad was offensive... I take no offense to any ad like that as it is a simple marketing technique. And to say that it is Satanic is in itself satanic!!!!! Some people these days. I find this hard to believe. Wait a second... You are kidding right??? This is all a joke right?....


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

i hope as a good Christian, you don't go to the pool or beach or lake or pond where women might have swim suits on...

it's marketing, plain and simple.


----------



## QuietMan (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm not going to get into a religous argument...but I do want to put my opinion out there, and I do have 3 daughters. Part of this countries foundation is Freedom of Choice...That is part of a woman's right to choose. I'm not saying I agree with all the ads and how they are done but it is a personal choice that they and their families made. Just like it is the choice to buy, support or not, the companies that use these ads.
Just My .02


----------



## bearaddict (Sep 10, 2010)

Let me ask this. How are these types of ads offensive yet a stone sculpture done of a woman whos breast are exposed is art. naked is naked and as long as the naked body is fit and healthy it doesnt bother me one bit. Plus the ad only shows cleavage.


----------



## MD bowhunter (Aug 11, 2005)

It's Adam and Eve, not Adam and Steve!


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Pretty judgmental for Christian.


----------



## Dee74 (Jul 26, 2009)

Psalm 119:22 KJV

Remove from me reproach and contempt; for I have kept thy testimonies.

I really did not read this as a calling out of all christians. I try and remember my testimony for the Lord when making decisions such as magazines, places to go,etc. Do I always get it right or always make everyone happy? No way but the goal is to try and be more like Christ.


----------



## clwilki (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't go to the pool or beach. It isn't a joke, the condition this world is in is terrible. A woman is to dress with modesty (1 Timothy 2:9). Even though these things are accepted by our world doesn't mean that they are biblical. Stone vs a real woman, thats like shooting your glendale buck or the real thing. I would never support Martin, the Archerytalk add isn't as bad, but why is it neccessary? Would not a pic of a big buck, elk, turkey, moose not do the job?


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

its the bowhunters Big 3. 
Bows
Beer
Boobs

Tony


----------



## useyourbow (Jun 2, 2010)

If I could make a living by showing some skin in an archery add, trust me I would.


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

So you don't go out much?


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

clwilki said:


> I was wondering if I was the only one tha finds the fact that Martin and some of these other "archery" folks have turned to sexual adds offensive? I hope that there is not a day when Mathews, PSE, or Hoyt turn too half dressed women for there adds. As a christian I find it offensive and sad that women have stupped as low as they have in todays society. I get Bowhunting and Bowhunter the magazine and the first thing that I have done lately is rip the back page off (Martin add) and tare out the page with the ARCHERYTALK add, with the gals chest hanging out. Come on fellas is this what this sport has turned into. I would think that there might be some other true christians that find this offensive. I really enjoy Archeytalk, and it is very helpful, I just wish that they wouldn't have turned to this for advertisement. Maybe if enough of us agreed they would change there Satanic ways.


 Love this post, I agree


----------



## Big Joe Buck (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm a Christian and I'm not sure how "offensive" it is, but I do think its pretty sad that Martin has to stoop so low, just to get someone to look at their bows. I don't see mathews, hoyt, pse, or bowtech using sex to try to sell bows! 

Sent from my HERO200 using Tapatalk


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

Get over it! Its out their everywhere. I have a lady that lives right beside me and everyday (I mean everyday) she wears long skirts and a shirt that covers every inch of skin. Should I take it offensive that she doesn't show more because my wife does. Look at it from both angles. 

So when you go to the pool or the beach do you were a long sleeve shirt and pants. 

Btw I love it when my wife shoots her bow wearing her bikini top.:wink:


----------



## clwilki (Jan 8, 2011)

Adam sinned because of EVE. Judge as you would be Judged. I am not calling out others, I just wonder if I am the only one who wishes this sport would not turn to Sex! Thats it.


----------



## The Guardian (Mar 4, 2007)

Target Tony said:


> its the bowhunters Big 3.
> Bows
> Beer
> Boobs
> ...



^5 I like that-spot on Tony! And it's ALL the better when you get to enjoy atleast 2 out of the 3 each and every day of the week!:shade:


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

Target Tony said:


> its the bowhunters Big 3.
> Bows
> Beer
> Boobs
> ...


Awesome post! Awwww I'm frowned apone because I like the big three. Ohh well I don't care!


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Subscribed. This will get good.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow is basically about all I can say. 

And lol.


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

I am a Christian and don't exactly like the way many products are advertised. But in this country, the bottom line is Sex Sells.
Do I like it? Not necessarily. Would I use Sex to sell a product if I had stock holders to answer to? Probably.
Here's the way I see it: If a sensual advertisement affects you, pick up your bible and pray. Check your own moral compass before judging others. Don't get me wrong, this world is full of temptation and many men stumble daily, myself included. Our world isn't going to change anytime soon, so I try to trust God to deliver me from it, and I often fail.


----------



## BUCKSOH (Jul 5, 2007)

Give me a break, we all know who you are talking about, she walks the walk also, she would out shoot you and I both. Never met her but from what I hear she is very nice and the sport needs women/girls too, let alone a hott one.  I could only hope my daughter turns out like her.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Although I am Christian, It does not offend me but, I think it is tasteless; 
Making a $ advertising something used for hunting with a half dressed woman. 
I mean come on……we all know they aint in the woods dressed like that. :wink:

But, look at the world these days it doesn’t stop there……and BTW, I have found this forum might not share some of your "Christain values".


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

guys like chicks. guys like hott chicks more. archery guys like hott chicks with archery stuff in their hands. plain and simple my man


----------



## clwilki (Jan 8, 2011)

Flydown, I agree with ya, it is about personal salvation. I don't think that accepting it because it is wordly is the way that people should look at it.


----------



## clwilki (Jan 8, 2011)

clwilki said:


> Flydown, I agree with ya, it is about personal salvation. I don't think that accepting it because it is wordly is the way that people should look at it.


Not that I am judging those that do accept it. I personally think it is tastless and unneccessary


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

It doesnt bother me one bit if they use half naked girls for their ads. Thats what most other companies do to sell almost everything. I may not be very religous but I find it hard to believe that I will rot in Hell because I like seeing half naked women. I could be wrong and I guess I will find out someday but that my honest opinon.


----------



## Hunt24/7NY (Jun 3, 2010)

Target Tony said:


> its the bowhunters Big 3.
> Bows
> Beer
> Boobs
> ...


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh your going to HELL for that !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

I can tell you right now, without a doubt, when they start bringn these hotties to the shop and offering a free motorboat with purchase Ill be buying whatever koolaid they wanna sell. It could be sewer flavor for all I care.

On a scale of one to gay... i cant even rank this thread.


----------



## rockdeer (May 17, 2008)

Aren't God's creations beautiful. Why hide them. He did, after all create them to attract the male population, did he not?


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

clwilki said:


> I don't go to the pool or beach. It isn't a joke, the condition this world is in is terrible. A woman is to dress with modesty (1 Timothy 2:9). Even though these things are accepted by our world doesn't mean that they are biblical. Stone vs a real woman, thats like shooting your glendale buck or the real thing. I would never support Martin, the Archerytalk add isn't as bad, but why is it neccessary? Would not a pic of a big buck, elk, turkey, moose not do the job?


I think there is a forum on this sight for religious talk and views. You posted this in the wrong section.


----------



## useyourbow (Jun 2, 2010)

Big Joe Buck said:


> I'm a Christian and I'm not sure how "offensive" it is, but I do think its pretty sad that Martin has to stoop so low, just to get someone to look at their bows. I don't see mathews, hoyt, pse, or bowtech using sex to try to sell bows!
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using Tapatalk


What kind of bow does Tiffany shoot???


----------



## clwilki (Jan 8, 2011)

mdewitt71 said:


> Although I am Christian, It does not offend me but, I think it is tasteless;
> Making a $ advertising something used for hunting with a half dressed woman.
> I mean come on……we all know they aint in the woods dressed like that. :wink:
> 
> But, look at the world these days it doesn’t stop there……and BTW, I have found this forum might not share some of your "Christain values".


I agree, the condition of humanity is terrible, but I expect this kind of filth from Bud Light or Skoal, but the archery world doesn't need it.


----------



## clwilki (Jan 8, 2011)

jlh42581 said:


> I can tell you right now, without a doubt, when they start bringn these hotties to the shop and offering a free motorboat with purchase Ill be buying whatever koolaid they wanna sell. It could be sewer flavor for all I care.
> 
> On a scale of one to gay... i cant even rank this thread.


Don't get me started on the acceptance of the Gay Movement in the country!


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

jlh42581 said:


> I can tell you right now, without a doubt, when they start bringn these hotties to the shop and offering a free motorboat with purchase Ill be buying whatever koolaid they wanna sell. It could be sewer flavor for all I care.
> 
> On a scale of one to gay... i cant even rank this thread.


I'm sure, if this thread was gay, the OP would condem it to hell. 



I was right.:thumbs_do


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

clwilki said:


> Not that I am judging those that do accept it. I personally think it is tastless and unneccessary


I completely agree with you. Sexual advertising is very tasteless. However, I can't control how a company chooses to advertise their product, so I try not to let it get under my skin. It doesn't always work though! I still seethe about some things I can't control like why a certain 9 point keeps skirting me the past two years!


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Not another Christian elitist thread!!! If you don't like the way a company markets then don't buy their product... it's that's simple.


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

That's the problem with devout bible thumpers. They force their beliefs down anyone who will listen, throat.


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

i have nothing else to add, so here is a picture.


----------



## Bowtech's#1 (Feb 21, 2008)

I agree. It is sad they think they need the sex to sell their product. It seems rather two faced to say "we need to bring children into archery" and then run ads in archery mags that are not children appropriate. I don't buy Martin bows for this reason. JMHO


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

I love sex


----------



## brangus (Mar 31, 2005)

I haven't seem the Martin add but has anyone noticed on FOX news the good looking female broadcasters....dang... tight dresses, LOW cut tops and BIG racks with awholel lotta clevage.... eye candy it works!


----------



## clwilki (Jan 8, 2011)

Viper69 said:


> It doesnt bother me one bit if they use half naked girls for their ads. Thats what most other companies do to sell almost everything. I may not be very religous but I find it hard to believe that I will rot in Hell because I like seeing half naked women. I could be wrong and I guess I will find out someday but that my honest opinon.


I am not judging but adulterers and sexually immoral have no place in the kingdom of God Galatians 5:19-21


----------



## clwilki (Jan 8, 2011)

Matt Musto said:


> That's the problem with devout bible thumpers. They force their beliefs down anyone who will listen, throat.


Isaiah 58:1, I am not forcing anything, read a different thread. I am not sitting at your computer going "read what this guy has to say" Thanks for visiting though!


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

I wouldn't want my wife or daughters exposing themselves in such lurid ways, so I try not to be drawn in to buxom beauties myself. Unless those bows come with mammaries as accessories, it's false (in most instances, probably prosthetic) advertising.


----------



## Noc-Buster (Jun 9, 2010)

If you were that strong of a christian, you would be able to look over the bad(or what you think is bad) I think your faith is in question here.


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Nick 2:18 sorry your so sheltered


----------



## clwilki (Jan 8, 2011)

Noc-Buster said:


> If you were that strong of a christian, you would be able to look over the bad(or what you think is bad) I think your faith is in question here.


I can overlook it, I just don't think a sport I would like to see my 4 year old daughter get into (or my 2 year old son for that matter) needs to be pushed along by these kind of adds.


----------



## tapate50 (Jul 24, 2009)

Matter of personal preference, move on to bigger more important things. I know if this was what was weighing on my mind, that meant I had to much free time.


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

clwilki said:


> I can overlook it, I just don't think a sport I would like to see my 4 year old daughter get into (or my 2 year old son for that matter) needs to be pushed along by these kind of adds.


If this is you excuse for not allowing your children to get invoved in archery then you have some real ISSUES! I think maybe you need to move onto a sport like golf.


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

clwilki said:


> I can overlook it, I just don't think a sport I would like to see my 4 year old daughter get into (or my 2 year old son for that matter) needs to be pushed along by these kind of adds.


hope she doesn't want to play volleyball...

my daughter does....and i hate the uniforms.


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

double o said:


> If this is you excuse for not allowing your children to get invoved in archery then you have some real ISSUES! I think maybe you need to move onto a sport like golf.


um....can't do that...short shorts, skirts as well.


----------



## clwilki (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm not saying my kids won't enjoy archery. I just wish these adds were associated with it. Closing thread guys thanks for visiting with me but I can see this could go on and on and on......


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

clwilki said:


> Isaiah 58:1, I am not forcing anything, read a different thread. I am not sitting at your computer going "read what this guy has to say" Thanks for visiting though!


To start off you used deceit to make people read your thread so you could force your religious beliefs upon an audience . If you had stated in your title why you were mad I wouldn't have read it. Second there is a forum where you can post your drivel. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=68. Unfortunately you wouldn't have had many responses to it in that section. Hopefully the mods will move this thread so others are not subjected to your hate. I believe God loves all people, You don't have to agree.


----------



## Noc-Buster (Jun 9, 2010)

Isn't passing judgement some type a sin? You my friend have fell in to the trap. You looked at the ad and was tested and well, you fell!!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

dee74 said:


> psalm 119:22 kjv
> 
> remove from me reproach and contempt; for i have kept thy testimonies.
> 
> I really did not read this as a calling out of all christians. I try and remember my testimony for the lord when making decisions such as magazines, places to go,etc. Do i always get it right or always make everyone happy? No way but the goal is to try and be more like christ.


bingo.


----------



## clwilki (Jan 8, 2011)

Matt Musto said:


> To start off you used deceit to make people read your thread so you could force your religious beliefs upon an audience . If you had stated in your title why you were mad I wouldn't have read it. Second there is a forum where you can post your drivel. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=68. Unfortunately you wouldn't have had many responses to it in that section. Hopefully the mods will move this thread so others are not subjected to your hate. I believe God loves all people, You don't have to agree.


God does hate, Proverbs 20


----------



## BUCKSOH (Jul 5, 2007)

These girls are not naked, not showing much really, I still don't get it. My wife dresses like this sometimes, she works out everyday for the last 10 years, she shows what she has worked on, so your saying she should hide from my 4 year old daughter, Plus when is the last time someone said hey did you see that Martin add, I'm going to buy one of their bows. Its all how you see the add


----------



## Fantail (Jul 9, 2009)

My Bow is too sexy for me. I feel dirty when I touch it.


----------



## Noc-Buster (Jun 9, 2010)

clwilki said:


> I'm not saying my kids won't enjoy archery. I just wish these adds were associated with it. Closing thread guys thanks for visiting with me but I can see this could go on and on and on......


So if you had more support on the subject, would you have left it open? Way to stand strong and defend your thoughts!!


----------



## clwilki (Jan 8, 2011)

Mods can close the thread.


----------



## BeckyVannes (Jun 23, 2011)

Wow!! What an interesting thread!!!


----------



## clwilki (Jan 8, 2011)

Noc-Buster said:


> So if you had more support on the subject, would you have left it open? Way to stand strong and defend your thoughts!!


Why bother, satan has you where he wants you!


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

clwilki said:


> God does hate, Proverbs 20


Don't you have a gay rights pararde to go protest at?


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

clwilki said:


> Why bother, satan has you where he wants you!


Wow you definatly have some issues!


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks. Now please head back to your community church where they can spoon-feed you more propaganda.


----------



## Noc-Buster (Jun 9, 2010)

Thats it? You bring bigger guns next time you try to take a stance, I hate it when people throw out a few post, get cornered and then back out. This is your thread, now is the time to sell what you've brought! If died tomorrow " Do you really know where you would go?"


----------



## Porkrind (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow. We all have the right free speech and we also have the right to choose what we pay attention to.


----------



## bowmadness83 (Oct 30, 2010)

jlh42581 said:


> I can tell you right now, without a doubt, when they start bringn these hotties to the shop and offering a free motorboat with purchase Ill be buying whatever koolaid they wanna sell. It could be sewer flavor for all I care.
> 
> On a scale of one to gay... i cant even rank this thread.


That's awesome, you have me lmao!


----------



## Noc-Buster (Jun 9, 2010)

Your faith is only as strong as the those that sold it to you! Just think what you could have gotten for a few dollars more! LOL


----------



## hunt365 (Feb 15, 2011)

IT dont bother me a bit, I like it alot.


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

I am a Christian and believe that Christ is my Lord and Savior. However, I don't see any conflict between my Christianity and recognizing the beauty of a woman like Laura Francese and her ability to make a living advertising for Martin. God created sexual attraction between men and women, and as long as that attraction brings no harm or shame to either sex, I don't see a problem. 

As has been said above, name me a country where women have more freedom and power than they do here in the United States. And wow, if you think Laura is "exposed" in her Martin ads, for goodness sake's don't go to a beach here in Texas during the summer! There would be no bounds to the offense you would have to endure!


----------



## Noc-Buster (Jun 9, 2010)

I think if that girl in school would have givin him a shot of those guts, he would have had a different out-look in life LOL


----------



## clwilki (Jan 8, 2011)

Noc-Buster said:


> Thats it? You bring bigger guns next time you try to take a stance, I hate it when people throw out a few post, get cornered and then back out. This is your thread, now is the time to sell what you've brought! If died tomorrow " Do you really know where you would go?"


Noc-Buster, you seem like a awesome person, I asked if anyone agreed with me about these adds, and looked what it turned into. I have got PMs from other christians that told me to give up, Satan rules this forum. As far as your question goes, I believe the in God, I live like the bible says, and strive for heaven. How about you!


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

45er said:


> I am a Christian and believe that Christ is my Lord and Savior. However, I don't see any conflict between my Christianity and recognizing the beauty of a woman like Laura Francese and her ability to make a living advertising for Martin. God created sexual attraction between men and women, and as long as that attraction brings no harm or shame to either sex, I don't see a problem.
> 
> As has been said above, name me a country where women have more freedom and power than they do here in the United States. And wow, if you think Laura is "exposed" in her Martin ads, for goodness sake's don't go to a beach here in Texas during the summer! There would be no bounds to the offense you would have to endure!


:amen: :thumb:


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

clwilki said:


> Noc-Buster, you seem like a awesome person, I asked if anyone agreed with me about these adds, and looked what it turned into. I have got PMs from other christians that told me to give up, Satan rules this forum. As far as your question goes, I believe the in God, I live like the bible says, and strive for heaven. How about you!


Satan doesn't rule this forum, it's a forum to express opinions, some will agree with you, others will not, it's what makes our country and this site great.

just because someone doesn't agree with you, you automatically call them out by saying "satan has you where he wants you"....sad, pretty sad for a christian IMHO.


----------



## WisconsinTed (Nov 17, 2009)

i saw tiffany shoot a matthews at flying carp with a bikini on. plus it isn't like laura francese is a model, she is an accomplished shooter as well that happens to look very good and is good for advertising.


----------



## Hespler (Mar 7, 2008)

clwilki said:


> Adam sinned because of EVE. Judge as you would be Judged. I am not calling out others, I just wonder if I am the only one who wishes this sport would not turn to Sex! Thats it.


MMM, call it sex if its what YOU see but i see a attractive women showing no more than what you would see at the beach or a public pool, I think its a great advertising ploy seeing how most bow hunters are men,,,,,,,,so again if you see sex maybe its shame on you.


----------



## Noc-Buster (Jun 9, 2010)

Then why hang out in such low places "Satin rules this forum" come on! I think your in the wrong place if thats your thoughts! Once again you have falling to temptation! I myself have gottin right with god! but there will something said about those who pass judgement on others. well Im gettin kinda bored with this humpty-dumpty thread( he's the one that sit on the wall and fell down and broke his crown) LOL. I'd walk away now and save as much face as you can.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Some people find a crucifix with a man nailed to it offensive. Now you may not find this offensive but the next guy might. The best thing would be; just shoot your bow and quit preaching what should be considered offensive.


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

I think when I get home I'm going to go sin a little tonight.


----------



## Savage10ML (Mar 20, 2010)

clwilki said:


> I was wondering if I was the only one tha finds the fact that Martin and some of these other "archery" folks have turned to sexual adds offensive? I hope that there is not a day when Mathews, PSE, or Hoyt turn too half dressed women for there adds. As a christian I find it offensive and sad that women have stupped as low as they have in todays society. I get Bowhunting and Bowhunter the magazine and the first thing that I have done lately is rip the back page off (Martin add) and tare out the page with the ARCHERYTALK add, with the gals chest hanging out. Come on fellas is this what this sport has turned into. I would think that there might be some other true christians that find this offensive. I really enjoy Archeytalk, and it is very helpful, I just wish that they wouldn't have turned to this for advertisement. Maybe if enough of us agreed they would change there Satanic ways.


So people should advertise according to your views! How arrogant.


----------



## double o (Jul 12, 2008)

Alright guys and gals this thread had ran its corse. So let's move on to the usual threads like "how's my form", "who makes the best bowstrings" or "what do you think he will score".:lol3:


----------



## Scottebay (Nov 8, 2007)

I guess my take on it is this: Will seeing a pretty woman make me want to buy a product more than the same ad with a hunter with the product? No it won't. So why are they doing it? Food for thought....


----------



## cowboy bowhnter (Nov 23, 2004)

Ok guys you had your fun. Now its time to relax on the christion stuff. There are alot of good christions on here that dont shove it down your throat.


----------



## headstrong (Jan 13, 2011)

This thread is a joke right...


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

cowboy bowhnter said:


> Ok guys you had your fun. Now its time to relax on the christion stuff. There are alot of good christions on here that dont shove it down your throat.


agreed. :thumb: 

sinner. :chortle:


----------



## woodslife (Jun 2, 2011)

To answer your question you are going to find very few people who will agree with you. If this bothers you than I dont know how you even leave the house honestly. Please dont take that the wrong way. Im just saying there are far worst things in this world than a beautiful women advertising for an archery company. Just a word of advise dont go to Victoria Secret! Sorry I just couldn't help it. 
I think maybe you need to understand that you can't please everyone. If you put a poll on here of who found it offensive and who doesn't. Im guessing you will find that significantly more people would NOT find this offensive. So Martin is targeting those many people who dont find it offensive. I doubt they have even considered it offending someone. Maybe a women but not a man. Honestly from a business perspective it is very smart. 
I have to give you props too for even bringing this up on this forum because you are in for it as you can already tell.


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

It's too simple, really. If it offends you, don't look at it or buy the product in the ad. Personally, I like seeing scantilly clad women and that doesn't offend me. On the other hand, I do sometimes feel insulted when advertisers use skin to try to talk me into buying their product. 

So- I like naked women. But it kinda insults my intelligence if advertisers think I'll buy their stuff because they include naked (or almost naked) women in their ads.


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

:happy1:


----------



## cowboy bowhnter (Nov 23, 2004)

obsessedLSS said:


> agreed. :thumb:
> 
> sinner. :chortle:


Hey i said nothing about look but not touch. I just say lay off the christian bashing.


----------



## fordhuntr (Jun 18, 2009)

@clwilki.... I am curious how you would advertise if you were in charge of marketing for Martin. Would you do the exact same thing as most bow compaines and just put a picture of the bow on a print ad. Maybe step back and look at this from a different point of view, as a company you want to do something different than everyone else, what can you do? Maybe creating a buzz around who the martin girl is and making it something a lot of women would love to be and a lot of men love to see creates that buzz, hey how can we get a bunch of calendars out with pictures of our bows on them, its about market saturation. Its just another way to get people to talk about their bows, and guess what....it works.

You have major moral issues with it and look at this thread, what are we talking about?........yep.....Martin. I wonder how many people havent seen the ad and from this thread have gone and googled it. Now you are the one responible for more people seeing it....funny. 

What if they advertised the same ad on the back of a major adult magazine? It would be considered conservative compared to what was inside the magazine. Would you still condemn them for the ad or would it be because they paid advertising dollars to a "satanic" adult magazine. I am guessing both. Just remember its a big business, adults, kids, alcoholics, drug users, gays, lesbians, perverts, all buy stuff and to take yourself out of any market is not smart, especially in todays economy.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

I am a Christian and am not afraid to admit it at all either. I don't find such adds offensive, but I see where some can. Your own faith determines your daily walk. What your own convictions are is due to your own personal relationship to your Lord and Savior. I choose the lifestyle I live becaues of my faith and belief in Christ Jesus as my Lord and Savior. I applaud you for standing up for what you personally believe. One day God will hold everyone accountable for the choices they have made during their lives, and all will be judged accordingly. It is God's responsibility for passing out judgement and not ours. I do agree that women are often used wrongly to advertise products. Some adds are in poor taste, and just totally exploit the sexuality of the model instead of advertising a product. The product should be good enough to sell itself; it shouldn't require a voluptous bikini clad female as its main selling point. I must admit though, I don't find the Martin Ads with Laura offensive at all to me, nor does my wife or daughters. As a matter of fact, this add (seeing an atheletic female shooting a bow) has my wife and daughters considering getting back into shooting again.I do applaud other companies who don't have to result to such adds to sell their products.


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

cowboy bowhnter said:


> Hey i said nothing about look but not touch. I just say lay off the christian bashing.


i know, i know...i was kidding, don't unfriend me on FB. :cheers:


----------



## Just One (Mar 13, 2011)

I think men should wear a bra when there at the beach cause they are exsposing their ta-ta's!


----------



## cowboy bowhnter (Nov 23, 2004)

obsessedLSS said:


> i know, i know...i was kidding, don't unfriend me on FB. :cheers:


Haha never im a mutant i can dish it out as good as i can get picked on.


----------



## hassaracker (Jan 18, 2010)

Who cares whether you're a Christian or a Muslim or whatever. This is a Bowhunting forum and an Archery website. If you want to spout off your personal beliefs go to a Christian website. I'm guessing that there are plenty more religious forums than archery forums, and that there is not too much bow hunting being discussed there.......


----------



## JC-XT (Feb 3, 2007)

clwilki said:


> Satan rules this forum.


Mods...PLEASE let me use this quote as my new signature. :teeth:


----------



## cowboy bowhnter (Nov 23, 2004)

JC-XT said:


> Mods...PLEASE let me use this quote as my new signature. :teeth:


I think that is the quote of the week.


----------



## woodslife (Jun 2, 2011)

fordhuntr said:


> @clwilki.... I am curious how you would advertise if you were in charge of marketing for Martin. Would you do the exact same thing as most bow compaines and just put a picture of the bow on a print ad. Maybe step back and look at this from a different point of view, as a company you want to do something different than everyone else, what can you do? Maybe creating a buzz around who the martin girl is and making it something a lot of women would love to be and a lot of men love to see creates that buzz, hey how can we get a bunch of calendars out with pictures of our bows on them, its about market saturation. Its just another way to get people to talk about their bows, and guess what....it works.
> 
> You have major moral issues with it and look at this thread, what are we talking about?........yep.....Martin. I wonder how many people havent seen the ad and from this thread have gone and googled it. Now you are the one responible for more people seeing it....funny.
> 
> What if they advertised the same ad on the back of a major adult magazine? It would be considered conservative compared to what was inside the magazine. Would you still condemn them for the ad or would it be because they paid advertising dollars to a "satanic" adult magazine. I am guessing both. Just remember its a big business, adults, kids, alcoholics, drug users, gays, lesbians, perverts, all buy stuff and to take yourself out of any market is not smart, especially in todays economy.


Well said


----------



## cameraman (Sep 18, 2007)

I think the op actually likes these ads and his christianity is telling him that he shouldn't and he is fighting his own battle on the inside and so he opened this thread to try and make himself feel better about his position with god. Your saying that these people in these ads should be damned cause of showing a little skin. The are not even naked. As others have mentioned no worse than a beach. Maybe you should take your argument where Sexual immorality is actually happening in the likes of playboy, or penthouse or the internet for that matter. But to fight it really does you no good. If you don't like it don't look at it. Period.


----------



## clwilki (Jan 8, 2011)

woodslife said:


> To answer your question you are going to find very few people who will agree with you. If this bothers you than I dont know how you even leave the house honestly. Please dont take that the wrong way. Im just saying there are far worst things in this world than a beautiful women advertising for an archery company. Just a word of advise dont go to Victoria Secret! Sorry I just couldn't help it.
> I think maybe you need to understand that you can't please everyone. If you put a poll on here of who found it offensive and who doesn't. Im guessing you will find that significantly more people would NOT find this offensive. So Martin is targeting those many people who dont find it offensive. I doubt they have even considered it offending someone. Maybe a women but not a man. Honestly from a business perspective it is very smart.
> I have to give you props too for even bringing this up on this forum because you are in for it as you can already tell.


Thanks for your reply, I can deal with "what I am in for" when comes in a respectable manner.


----------



## IndianaArcher7 (Sep 10, 2009)

National Geographic needs to stop airing all the naked tribes...now that's offensive!!


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Backstrapz said:


> Pretty judgmental for Christian.


x2. 

He must be without sin or he wouldnt be casting stones.


----------



## bigbuck28 (Sep 30, 2010)

Fantail thats some funny stuff.... 

Well you know what? That offends me...I come on here to read about bowhunting and not about jesus...if i wanted to hear about him id go to church..

Can’t discipline your kids – someone will be offended.
Can’t make a joke with your friends – someone will overhear it and be offended.
Can’t eat veal
Can’t have the wrong team mascot

Someone is always offended about something...


Ps i *highly would support* the coffee house that gives out free motorboats!!!


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA HAAAAAAAAAAAAAA >This is some funny stuff ....Thank you,,,God ....For making all these Pretty women ...And giving the Martin's the gift of making a great bow...
IT IS PERFECT GOOD LOOKING LADIES AND GREAT BOWS ...


----------



## clwilki (Jan 8, 2011)

fordhuntr said:


> @clwilki.... I am curious how you would advertise if you were in charge of marketing for Martin. Would you do the exact same thing as most bow compaines and just put a picture of the bow on a print ad. Maybe step back and look at this from a different point of view, as a company you want to do something different than everyone else, what can you do? Maybe creating a buzz around who the martin girl is and making it something a lot of women would love to be and a lot of men love to see creates that buzz, hey how can we get a bunch of calendars out with pictures of our bows on them, its about market saturation. Its just another way to get people to talk about their bows, and guess what....it works.
> 
> You have major moral issues with it and look at this thread, what are we talking about?........yep.....Martin. I wonder how many people havent seen the ad and from this thread have gone and googled it. Now you are the one responible for more people seeing it....funny.
> 
> What if they advertised the same ad on the back of a major adult magazine? It would be considered conservative compared to what was inside the magazine. Would you still condemn them for the ad or would it be because they paid advertising dollars to a "satanic" adult magazine. I am guessing both. Just remember its a big business, adults, kids, alcoholics, drug users, gays, lesbians, perverts, all buy stuff and to take yourself out of any market is not smart, especially in todays economy.


You are right, I never thought about that, I should not have turned people too looking at these ads. Thanks for pointing this out and I do appoligize!


----------



## clwilki (Jan 8, 2011)

Just One said:


> I think men should wear a bra when there at the beach cause they are exsposing their ta-ta's!


thats funny right there!


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

jlh42581 said:


> I can tell you right now, without a doubt, when they start bringn these hotties to the shop and offering a free motorboat with purchase Ill be buying whatever koolaid they wanna sell. It could be sewer flavor for all I care.
> 
> On a scale of one to gay... i cant even rank this thread.


:icon_1_lol:  :chortle: :set1_applaud: :thumbs_up :cheers:


----------



## Grnheadhunter (Apr 26, 2010)

The first I do is rip the Martin ads out as well. The second thing I do is decorate my workbench area with them.


----------



## Noc-Buster (Jun 9, 2010)

ozzz said:


> x2.
> 
> He must be without sin or he wouldnt be casting stones.


This why most people wouldn't go to church, because they have to walk on egg shells around the higher, holy, judgemental people that already attend.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

heres the irony... you come to archerytalk and call out the creator of it. maybe you should delete your account.


----------



## Yamahog12 (Sep 3, 2007)

grnheadhunter said:


> the first i do is rip the martin ads out as well. The second thing i do is decorate my workbench area with them.


lol!!


----------



## bigbuck28 (Sep 30, 2010)

Jlh42581..you want to start making our motorboat coffee shops.....We can speard em from Pa to Ma


----------



## young hunter (May 22, 2009)

clwilki said:


> I was wondering if I was the only one tha finds the fact that Martin and some of these other "archery" folks have turned to sexual adds offensive? I hope that there is not a day when Mathews, PSE, or Hoyt turn too half dressed women for there adds. As a christian I find it offensive and sad that women have stupped as low as they have in todays society. I get Bowhunting and Bowhunter the magazine and the first thing that I have done lately is rip the back page off (Martin add) and tare out the page with the ARCHERYTALK add, with the gals chest hanging out. Come on fellas is this what this sport has turned into. I would think that there might be some other true christians that find this offensive. I really enjoy Archeytalk, and it is very helpful, I just wish that they wouldn't have turned to this for advertisement. Maybe if enough of us agreed they would change there Satanic ways.


So im going to hell because i like to look at hot girls?


----------



## clwilki (Jan 8, 2011)

jlh42581 said:


> heres the irony... you come to archerytalk and call out the creator of it. maybe you should delete your account.


maybe your right, but I didn't come here for advice on my AT account, just too see what some people thought, I guess I am getting that! LOL


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

Big Joe Buck said:


> I'm a Christian and I'm not sure how "offensive" it is, but I do think its pretty sad that Martin has to stoop so low, just to get someone to look at their bows. I don't see mathews, hoyt, pse, or bowtech using sex to try to sell bows!
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using Tapatalk


Really, and this influx of pretty women into videos and hunting shows isn't done on purpose. Tiff, Julie, Nichole, just to name a few and I believe that some of these very companies sponsor their programs.



clwilki said:


> Adam sinned because of EVE. Judge as you would be Judged. I am not calling out others, I just wonder if I am the only one who wishes this sport would not turn to Sex! Thats it.


You need to back up and re-read the Word; Adam sinned because Adam chose to sin just as Eve did. Adam was a creature of free-choice, he chose wrongly.



Matt Musto said:


> That's the problem with devout bible thumpers. They force their beliefs down anyone who will listen, throat.


If ever there was a Bible Thumper it would be me. I'm not forcing anything down anyone's throat, nor am I standing in judgement over anyone. I personally take Paul's advice very serious when he says to "work out your own salvation with fear and trembling." Are there issues that I have deep aversion to? Why yes, and if asked I'll give my opinion, and am willing to bet that I can make my beliefs known in a logical and supported way. However, your generalization of "Bible Thumpers" is as wrong as the post made by the OP.

I currently shoot a Martin, not because of Laura or the advertising, I do so because in my research the bow offered all I wanted in a bow at a great price. As a matter of fact, in choosing my purchase I purposely avoided advertisement in print and Internet. Should Martin use Laura in their ads? It's completely their choice and they as well as everyone else will have to answer for their actions just like I will have to answer for mine and mine alone.


----------



## clwilki (Jan 8, 2011)

young hunter said:


> So im going to hell because i like to look at hot girls?


Lusting is adultery, Adulterers have no place in the Kindgom of God


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

bigbuck28 said:


> Jlh42581..you want to start making our motorboat coffee shops.....We can speard em from Pa to Ma


starbucks would be shaking if you could pull it off. heck, you can get a motorboat at a club and the only thing you get after that is to smell like vanilla killa.


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

clwilki said:


> Lusting is adultery, Adulterers have no place in the Kindgom of God


Do us all a favor and delete your account.


----------



## bigbuck28 (Sep 30, 2010)

backstrapz you are a funny ****


BUT Who was the first person to look at a cow and say, "I think I'll squeeze these dangly things here and drink what comes out"?


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

clwilki said:


> I was wondering if I was the only one tha finds the fact that Martin and some of these other "archery" folks have turned to sexual adds offensive? I hope that there is not a day when Mathews, PSE, or Hoyt turn too half dressed women for there adds. As a christian I find it offensive and sad that women have stupped as low as they have in todays society. I get Bowhunting and Bowhunter the magazine and the first thing that I have done lately is rip the back page off (Martin add) and tare out the page with the ARCHERYTALK add, with the gals chest hanging out. Come on fellas is this what this sport has turned into. I would think that there might be some other true christians that find this offensive. I really enjoy Archeytalk, and it is very helpful, I just wish that they wouldn't have turned to this for advertisement. Maybe if enough of us agreed they would change there Satanic ways.





Personally I dont see anything wrong w/ it... Bottom line is how much you see into it.... aint it really ? Women are a beautiful thing ... thats why God created them.

I suppose also you could have men possing in a speedo holding your favorite bow and arrow. Wait forget I even said that ! ukey:



Crazy Wolf


----------



## Noc-Buster (Jun 9, 2010)

backstrapz said:


> do us all a favor and delete your account.


x2. Your work here is done!!!!!! Lol


----------



## clwilki (Jan 8, 2011)

Backstrapz said:


> Do us all a favor and delete your account.


Do you sit around on here all day???? You talk about me not getting out much, seriously, stand up, walk away. LOL


----------



## Toonces (Dec 16, 2008)

clwilki said:


> Lusting is adultery, Adulterers have no place in the Kindgom of God



Which is why I am fat, bald and ugly. Its a public service. I don't want anyone going to Hell on my account.


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

clwilki said:


> Do you sit around on here all day???? You talk about me not getting out much, seriously, stand up, walk away. LOL


Nope actually checking back while at work and looking at porn.


----------



## clwilki (Jan 8, 2011)

Toonces said:


> Which is why I am fat, bald and ugly. Its a public service. I don't want anyone going to Hell on my account.


Thats funny! Thanks for joining in. LOL


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

clwilki said:


> Do you sit around on here all day???? You talk about me not getting out much, seriously, stand up, walk away. LOL


Nope actually checking back while at work and looking at porn.


----------



## trophyhill (Jul 8, 2008)

i don't look at pictures when buying a bow. in fact i ordered a 2010 D350 site unseen and recieved it the day after thanksgiving 2009 and couldn't be happier with this bow. i liked it so much that i bought another one a couple months ago for a back up.


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## clwilki (Jan 8, 2011)

Backstrapz said:


> Nope actually checking back while at work and looking at porn.


You have been an inspiration to me. Thanks for joining us on this thread (Noc Buster too). You guys have inspired me to strive even harder to please God since he called me so I can get to heaven. Then I know I won't have to dwell with this kind of company in my next life. Thanks for your help, and I will pray that God will someday impact your life as he has done in mine.


----------



## Noc-Buster (Jun 9, 2010)

clwilki said:


> Do you sit around on here all day???? You talk about me not getting out much, seriously, stand up, walk away. LOL


Not really, but I have enjoyed the laugh at your expence, You should be proud because you have made it a good day


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

You sound like my wifes parents.


----------



## clwilki (Jan 8, 2011)

Noc-Buster said:


> Not really, but I have enjoyed the laugh at your expence, You should be proud because you have made it a good day


I agree with ya, my morning at work has went by faster then ever. Glad we both had a good morning, oh ya and I have enjoyed my laughs too!


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

If this Laura chick is going to be in hell, I'm going to need the address.


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

Backstrapz, you've gone from possibly funny to rude and obnoxious with your last two posts. They were not productive or germane to the conversation. If you're attempting to get the thread closed, you're on a good path. If you're trying to show how to derail a thread with childish antics, you're on a good path.


----------



## TXD (Jul 20, 2005)

Backstrapz said:


>


dude!! u need to charge your phone :teeth:


----------



## Noc-Buster (Jun 9, 2010)

so clwilki, Lets talk about music. This should be good for another 5 pages LOL


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

TXD said:


> dude!! u need to charge your phone :teeth:


It's going on the charger while I'm in a meeting lol.


----------



## crazy wolf (Sep 11, 2006)

clwilki said:


> You have been an inspiration to me. Thanks for joining us on this thread (Noc Buster too). You guys have inspired me to strive even harder to please God since he called me so I can get to heaven. Then I know I won't have to dwell with this kind of company in my next life. Thanks for your help, and I will pray that God will someday impact your life as he has done in mine.





The question I have is will you be the one in the back of the line or the front ? Time will tell... oh ! if you see me in the front of the line just maybe I will give yah cuts....bring your bow.



Crazy Wolf


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

Noc-Buster said:


> so clwilki, Lets talk about music. This should be good for another 5 pages LOL


 It's probably a safe bet that he's not a Led Zeppelin & Black Sabbath fan ! :wink:

Woody


----------



## clwilki (Jan 8, 2011)

Noc-Buster said:


> so clwilki, Lets talk about music. This should be good for another 5 pages LOL


Right on Noc Buster, before God called me I listened to Nickelback, I know how terrible. Now I pretty much listen to no music, or some gospel. How about you?


----------



## houser52 (Apr 26, 2011)

Martin has done what it set out to do and that was to bring attention to their bows. It's all about marketing and they have succeeded. 
I had not seen the ads but after I started reading this thread the first thing I did was go check it out. The pics were not obscene and definitely worth checking out.:teeth:


----------



## bigbuck28 (Sep 30, 2010)

Backstrapz YOU ARE THE MANNN!!!!


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

GOD called you ?
hope it wasnt collect ?

if all these hot chicks are going to hell , its gonna be a good time ...just saying 

on another note if that's what you look at when determining which bow to buy , then your a moron


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

clwilki said:


> Right on Noc Buster, before God called me I listened to Nickelback, I know how terrible. Now I pretty much listen to no music, or some gospel. How about you?


There is a difference between being in the world but not of the world and being an isolationist or aesthetic. I'm beginning to think that your church affiliation is with another church in East Central Kansas (Topeka to be exact).


----------



## Noc-Buster (Jun 9, 2010)

Nickelback!!! Now thats life on the edge!!!!! You might take a look at some "System of a Down"


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

clwilki said:


> I don't go to the pool or beach. It isn't a joke, the condition this world is in is terrible. A woman is to dress with modesty (1 Timothy 2:9). Even though these things are accepted by our world doesn't mean that they are biblical. Stone vs a real woman, thats like shooting your glendale buck or the real thing. I would never support Martin, the Archerytalk add isn't as bad, but why is it neccessary? Would not a pic of a big buck, elk, turkey, moose not do the job?


If I recall correctly, the Bible had some verbiage about stoning women to death who had "relations" during their time of uncleanliness. Shall we do that too? The Bible is also chock full of calls for death by stoning for homosexuality and adultery.

*Let he who has no sin cast the first stone.*


----------



## Noc-Buster (Jun 9, 2010)

BLan said:


> There is a difference between being in the world but not of the world and being an isolationist or aesthetic. I'm beginning to think that your church affiliation is with another church in East Central Kansas (Topeka to be exact).


No, he is between churchs right now, seems the last one got stormed by D.E.A. agents


----------



## clwilki (Jan 8, 2011)

BLan said:


> There is a difference between being in the world but not of the world and being an isolationist or aesthetic. I'm beginning to think that your church affiliation is with another church in East Central Kansas (Topeka to be exact).


I don't attend any church, because I don't know if there are any out there that I agree with 100% and are doing things 100% correct, not that I know everything. I agree with the church you are talking about on a lot of things but not all of them. I have a good friend who is a member of the Apostolic church, great chruch great people, but they allow divorce and remarriage, if the drivorce was before being born again, and I don't know if that is right either. (remarriage is adultery against the person first spouse Mat. 5:32)


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

nicko said:


> If I recall correctly, the Bible had some verbiage about stoning women to death who had "relations" during their time of uncleanliness. Shall we do that too? The Bible is also chock full of calls for death by stoning for homosexuality and adultery.
> 
> *Let he who has no sin cast the first stone.*


Hey now, let's not focus on the bad things from the "good book".


----------



## Noc-Buster (Jun 9, 2010)

Im out!! clwilki you should lighten up and stop smokin that stuff. Thanks for laughs anyway. See ya at the gates, I'll be the one selling back stage passes.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Deuteronomy 21:18-21 
_"If a man has a stubborn and rebellious son, who will not obey the voice of his father or the voice of his mother, and, though they chastise him, will not give heed to them, then his father and his mother shall take hold of him and bring him out to the elders of his city at the gate of the place where he lives, and they shall say to the elders of his city, `This our son is stubborn and rebellious, he will not obey our voice; he is a glutton and a drunkard.' Then all the men of the city shall stone him to death with stones; so you shall purge the evil from your midst; and all Israel shall hear, and fear."_

Yep, that sounds rational.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

"I can tell you right now, without a doubt, when they start bringn these hotties to the shop and offering a free motorboat with purchase Ill be buying whatever koolaid they wanna sell. It could be sewer flavor for all I care.

On a scale of one to gay... i cant even rank this thread. "

Possibly the post of the year here guys! LMAO!

I'm glad I checked out this thread I learned that I am going to go to hell for the following reasons!

I like boobies
I like half (or fully) naked women
I listen to the wrong music( just the name Godsmack probably drives the op crazy)
I have had "relations" Lol!

Now, I do agree that the ads are a little offensive but, as I think Yamadog said, only to my intelligence. Like I'm going to buy anything just because of the chick they have in their ad?


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Holy Cow(no pun inteneded)
Now there's another reason I'm going to hell!
I have been comitting adultery since 1993 and my first divorce! And double adultery since 2009 and my 2nd divorce!
Man, heaven is gonna be pretty empty if that's the case.


----------



## fiveohrsp (Dec 24, 2008)

clwilki said:


> You have been an inspiration to me. Thanks for joining us on this thread (Noc Buster too). You guys have inspired me to strive even harder to please God since he called me so I can get to heaven. Then I know I won't have to dwell with this kind of company in my next life. Thanks for your help, and I will pray that God will someday impact your life as he has done in mine.


if only people like you are going to be in heaven, I dont want anything to do with it.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

BTW, I never cheated on either of my wives while we were married.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

You gotta love all the action a thread about fictional characters generates. LOL


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

nicko said:


> Deuteronomy 21:18-21
> _"If a man has a stubborn and rebellious son, who will not obey the voice of his father or the voice of his mother, and, though they chastise him, will not give heed to them, then his father and his mother shall take hold of him and bring him out to the elders of his city at the gate of the place where he lives, and they shall say to the elders of his city, `This our son is stubborn and rebellious, he will not obey our voice; he is a glutton and *a drunkard*.' Then all the men of the city shall stone him to death with stones; so you shall purge the evil from your midst; and all Israel shall hear, and fear."_
> 
> Yep, that sounds rational.


what the heck man, i thought Crown Royal was for kings????? :chortle:


----------



## clwilki (Jan 8, 2011)

Buellhunter said:


> Holy Cow(no pun inteneded)
> Now there's another reason I'm going to hell!
> I have been comitting adultery since 1993 and my first divorce! And double adultery since 2009 and my 2nd divorce!
> Man, heaven is gonna be pretty empty if that's the case.


Mat. 5:32 Read it, Bound by the law until the spouse dies, remarriage is adultery... I think we could go 20 pages now. LOL


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

clwilki said:


> Mat. 5:32 Read it, Bound by the law until the spouse dies, remarriage is adultery... I think we could go 20 pages now. LOL


:chortle:

you just opened up a whole other chapter with that post. :thumb:


----------



## clwilki (Jan 8, 2011)

obsessedLSS said:


> :chortle:
> 
> you just opened up a whole other chapter with that post. :thumb:


I know thats why I said 20 pages, I shouldn't have opened that can forget I even said it.


----------



## ultramaxx (Dec 29, 2009)

It's easy really, just sin thru the week and pay your tithe on sunday and your good to go. and i wont even start on priest and young boys and you think bow company's are sinners for a pic of a girl in a bikini top. clean up your own yard and stay out of mine.


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

clwilki said:


> I know thats why I said 20 pages, I shouldn't have opened that can forget I even said it.


too late now....for the record, i've only been married once, still married to her....but i do have a baby's momma and Jesus still loves me. :yo:


----------



## pman (Jan 16, 2009)

clwilki said:


> Adam sinned because of EVE. Judge as you would be Judged. I am not calling out others, I just wonder if I am the only one who wishes this sport would not turn to Sex! Thats it.


I think Adam sinned because of HIS CHOICE... He could have told Eve to put the apple back...


----------



## Jackthecat (Jan 26, 2010)

JC-XT said:


> Mods...PLEASE let me use this quote as my new signature. :teeth:


LOL:chortle::chortle::chortle:


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

clwilki said:


> I don't attend any church, because I don't know if there are any out there that I agree with 100% and are doing things 100% correct, not that I know everything. I agree with the church you are talking about on a lot of things but not all of them. I have a good friend who is a member of the Apostolic church, great chruch great people, but they allow divorce and remarriage, if the drivorce was before being born again, and I don't know if that is right either. (remarriage is adultery against the person first spouse Mat. 5:32)


You need to heed the warning in Hebrews then about forsaking the meeting of the brethren. You don't know if that particular churches stance on divorce is correct or not and yet you're allowing it to impede your fellowship with a body of believers? WOW! BTW, many scholars believe that Paul was possibly divorced or at least living that way even if still married. At his meeting with the woman at the well Jesus told her about her adultry with the man she was living with, not to condemn her, but to show her that she couldn't hide things from him. It didn't disqualify her from coming to salvation through him.


----------



## gutshotem (Aug 8, 2008)

How long is the meeting backstrapz????? 

I need another good laugh.


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

gutshotem said:


> How long is the meeting backstrapz?????
> 
> I need another good laugh.


x2 it's lunch time for me here, need some good reading material. :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## fordhuntr (Jun 18, 2009)

clwilki said:


> Mat. 5:32 Read it, Bound by the law until the spouse dies, remarriage is adultery... I think we could go 20 pages now. LOL


Your black and white quotes of bible verses tires me. What about spouses that end up in an abusive relationships beaten or have children being beaten and abused, they get up the courage to leave and start a new life and that new life includes a new worthy Christian spouse that loves them and treats them right and leads the family down a christian path? According to your statements they are going to hell. 

For the record I am christian.

My experience with people that have your attitude is there is usaully something dark in the closet and they are trying to make up for it somehow.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

OMG anyone sick of crazy religious people getting offended over everything? its a girl, she has a body, if she wants to model good for her i dont mind one bit. tear out the page and its done. seriously? really? i dont care if they use full nude girls honestly. not every one is a cristian and want life to be boring to not offend others. people need to really loosen up a little, its just a girls body


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Stanley said:


> You gotta love all the action a thread about fictional characters generates. LOL


It's all a cult. And yes I had premarital sex and enjoyed it. HELLBOunD who's with me?


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

If God really wanted me to go the last 18 years without getting laid I don't think I want to hang out with him. Lol!
I think if there is a God, he's a lot cooler than the super religous give him credit for? He'd pretty much have to be or His kingdom would be vacant.


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

clwilki said:


> I know thats why I said 20 pages, I shouldn't have opened that can forget I even said it.


I am a christian also but seems to me you should not be forcing your believes on others. Kind of funny that your signature is Mathew 7: 13-14. Try looking at Mathew 7: 1-2. Judge not, that ye be not judged. For with what judgment ye judge, ye shall be judged: and with what measure ye mete, it shall be measured to you again. I know that everyone is intitled to my opinion, but not my beliefs.


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

cyclepath said:


> I am a christian also but seems to me you should not be forcing your believes on others. Kind of funny that your signature is Mathew 7: 13-14. Try looking at Mathew 7: 1-2. Judge not, that ye be not judged. For with what judgment ye judge, ye shall be judged: and with what measure ye mete, it shall be measured to you again. I know that everyone is intitled to my opinion, but not my beliefs.


oh ya, i'll see your Mathew and raise you Einstein



> Put your hand on a hot stove for a minute, and it seems like an hour. Sit with a pretty girl for an hour, and it seems like a minute. That's relativity. - Albert Einstein


:biggrin:


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

well in some of the early martin ads. where the gal is standing in the shooting position i never saw the bow!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Backstrapz said:


> It's all a cult. And yes I had premarital sex and enjoyed it. HELLBOunD who's with me?


So that was you, with the Virgin Mary?


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't think her name was Mary.


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

clwilki said:


> Right on Noc Buster, before God called me I listened to Nickelback, I know how terrible. Now I pretty much listen to no music, or some gospel. How about you?


So....when God "called you" He told you not to listen to Nickelback, and look at beautiful women? Most Christians would probably argue that the band members are talented because of God's gifts. As far as women go....God created D cups so He's gonna have to deal with it when I look at them!


----------



## peace (May 25, 2006)

One thing I love about my country is the freedom of speech, and because many have suffered, bled and died, we honor a man's right to express his opinions, beliefs and thoughts regardless of our own personal viewpoint. I appreciate that such a discussion can be carried on here at AT and hopefully it can stay respectful of one another. Many forums would not have allowed this point of view and many would have reacted in hate and animosity. 

I hope the spirit of this community can be maintained even when there are such divergent opinions. If it can then we will continue to have a community of archers and bow hunters that is exceptional, where archers can continually help archers. I hope the OP had that originally in his heart when he expressed his original viewpoint. I also hope that is what is in the heart of those making comments. JMHO 

As to the Martin advertisements, the female archers in the advertisements I have seen look good. Will it make me buy a Martin, probably not, but I own two already. 
Can it be offensive, to some probably. Do pretty girls sell hunting bows, probably not, but do they entice or build up the sport for other women to desire to emulate them, probably. Is it a sin. That is a personal question for the individuals involved, the producers as well as the consumers, between them and God. Appreciating beauty is not a sin, lusting after the flesh is a sin. God knows your heart and knows the difference. He is the righteous Judge.

:smile_red_bike:


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

clwilki said:


> Maybe if enough of us agreed they would change there Satanic ways.


I have never really thought of a girl in a bikini top as Satanic, interesting perspective you have. Are you in some kind of Christian cult or something? I don't mean any offense by that...just seems very extreme point of view.

I am not a Christian so I will not start a religion argument with you. Every religion has hundreds of things that can offend them all around them all day long. I see stuff every day I don't agree with or like to look at...welcome to the world man!


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

"edit"


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

Backstrapz said:


> It's all a cult. And yes I had premarital sex and enjoyed it. HELLBOunD who's with me?


I'll be right there with you!


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Ive always wondered why if Jesus really existed nobody ever wrote anything down about him or his ministry when it was actually happening. I mean we know writing was very common and this era was pretty documented. The Greeks documented all legal proceedings and what not. If Jesus was running around performing all these miracles in front of THOUSANDS of people why did not ONE single person decide maybe they should write any of it down?


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

How many of your "good Christains" have sexualy abused kids over the years?


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

beast said:


> How many of your "good Christains" have sexualy abused kids over the years?


And boom goes the dynamite.


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

beast said:


> How many of your "good Christains" have sexualy abused kids over the years?


:mg:


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

beast said:


> How many of your "good Christains" have sexualy abused kids over the years?


thats differant ...those were little boys not hot women ...
WAIT


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

beast said:


> How many of your "good Christains" have sexualy abused kids over the years?


Plenty of Catholic priests have...the Catholic Church has paid out roughly 1.5 BILLION dollars to settle the claims....


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

beast said:


> How many of your "good Christains" have sexualy abused kids over the years?


That was very uncalled for, but I'll answer your question, about the same number/percentage as non-Christians.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

mdewitt71 said:


> Although I am Christian, It does not offend me but, I think it is tasteless;
> Making a $ advertising something used for hunting with a half dressed woman.



Ditto


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Stanley said:


> You gotta love all the action a thread about fictional characters generates. LOL


So, you're saying you don't believe there really was a magical talking snake, a man walking on water, a big cruise boat with all the world's animals, and a few guys coming back from the dead? Your lack of faith disgusts me. Wake up, before it's too late.


----------



## bowhuntrrl (Oct 9, 2004)

I guess you have the option of not looking at them if they offend you !!!!! The rest of us "heathens" enjoy them.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

beast said:


> How many of your "good Christains" have sexualy abused kids over the years?


Congratulations! It only took you 13 words to show a lifetime of ignorance 


Ummmm, you do realize that this is pretty much an oxymoron because if they were true Christians they wouldn't be sexually abusing kids; right? See how that works?


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Sure


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

robbcayman said:


> So, you're saying you don't believe there really was a magical talking snake, a man walking on water, a big cruise boat with all the world's animals, and a few guys coming back from the dead? Your lack of faith disgusts me. Wake up, before it's too late.



You're right, it's a lot easier to believe in evolution. You know, the theory that a fish got so bored swimming around one day that it decided to grow legs and become a squirrel? Yeah, that sounds much more reasonable. It's amazing how I hear all this talk about evolution but in my 31 years on earth I have never seen a frog turn in to an elk and here I am still walking around instead of flying around with wings


----------



## Rolo (Dec 16, 2002)

So...if a non-christian / un-christian fvinds the ads offensive, do they get their tickets to heaven stamped because they are really christian? Fairly certain that muslims find the ads offensive, but they ain't getting to heaven because they ain't true believers, even though they agree with the good christians, but the good christians say they cant get to heaven because they ain't christians...good ones or bad ones. Then the true christians have problems with the un-true christians, cuz the bad ones don't agree with the good ones...but of course, since the bad ones really are true believers, at least according to them, then the good ones are really the bad ones because they aren't the true believers...clear as mud...at least that's what I got from this thread (and some others)

Speaking of hell...sinced it is based on belief, if a person doesn't believe in it, then they shouldn't have an issue in the world...I mean heaven, also a bleief, may be a great place, but as long as you don't believe in the place based on belief, you won't end up there...seems like a win-win...at least as fas as TA-TAS for my viewing pleasure are concerned...


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

I always love it when the high and mighty come and try to ram their views down my throat.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Get over it.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

DesignedToHunt said:


> You're right, it's a lot easier to believe in evolution. You know, the theory that a fish got so bored swimming around one day that it decided to grow legs and become a squirrel? Yeah, that sounds much more reasonable. It's amazing how I hear all this talk about evolution but in my 31 years on earth I have never seen a frog turn in to an elk and here I am still walking around instead of flying around with wings


It's obvious that you've never examined evolution. I see evolution in a different way.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

DesignedToHunt said:


> You're right, it's a lot easier to believe in evolution. You know, the theory that a fish got so bored swimming around one day that it decided to grow legs and become a squirrel? Yeah, that sounds much more reasonable. It's amazing how I hear all this talk about evolution but in my 31 years on earth I have never seen a frog turn in to an elk and here I am still walking around instead of flying around with wings


Don't even start down that road. The other side can now talk about how stipud the thought of some "guy upstairs" making "stuff" happen on the Earths surface, virgin birth, rising from the dead...age of the planet debate, etc etc etc

However...I'd like all the bucks I've harvested to comeback to life...so I could chase them again.
(That's about as pointless of a comment as your frog/elk one)

Better yet, I could call that nutjob who is on cable all the time trying to PROVE FAITH and disprove science. He might have some useful info to add. LOL


TO the OP.
I think the human form is great. And more pics of a camo backside (Martin) or Tiff, or some of the others is fine by me. 
Now if some of the other mfgs would only sign Megan Fox, Jessica Biel or Kate Beckensale. That would be "Heaven" to me. LOL


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

BLan said:


> That was very uncalled for, but I'll answer your question, about the same number/percentage as non-Christians.





DesignedToHunt said:


> Congratulations! It only took you 13 words to show a lifetime of ignorance
> 
> 
> Ummmm, you do realize that this is pretty much an oxymoron because if they were true Christians they wouldn't be sexually abusing kids; right? See how that works?


Tell that to the kids, I'm sure that will make them feel better.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Backstrapz said:


> It's all a cult. And yes I had premarital sex and enjoyed it. HELLBOunD who's with me?


LOL...sign me up.

Cheers to the motorboat poster too...LOL!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I like boobies....


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

J-Daddy said:


> I like boobies....


me too. LOL


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Rolo said:


> So...if a non-christian / un-christian fvinds the ads offensive, do they get their tickets to heaven stamped because they are really christian? Fairly certain that muslims find the ads offensive, but they ain't getting to heaven because they ain't true believers, even though they agree with the good christians, but the good christians say they cant get to heaven because they ain't christians...good ones or bad ones. Then the true christians have problems with the un-true christians, cuz the bad ones don't agree with the good ones...but of course, since the bad ones really are true believers, at least according to them, then the good ones are really the bad ones because they aren't the true believers...clear as mud...at least that's what I got from this thread (and some others)
> 
> Speaking of hell...sinced it is based on belief, if a person doesn't believe in it, then they shouldn't have an issue in the world...I mean heaven, also a bleief, may be a great place, but as long as you don't believe in the place based on belief, you won't end up there...seems like a win-win...at least as fas as TA-TAS for my viewing pleasure are concerned...






Your signature about made me pee myself


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

J-Daddy said:


> I like boobies....


I do too, but let me clarify, I like boobies on women only. I thank God that he thought to make something so wonderful.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## b0w_sniper (Oct 11, 2004)

This will not end well.


/thread


----------



## Duby 27 (Aug 21, 2007)

If you don't like it turn your head or close your eyes.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

These threads never do.

I have problem when "old tales" are taken as truth and trumps data...

BUT, that's my opinion.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

jlh42581 said:


> i can tell you right now, without a doubt, when they start bringn these hotties to the shop and offering a free motorboat with purchase ill be buying whatever koolaid they wanna sell. It could be sewer flavor for all i care.
> 
> On a scale of one to gay... I cant even rank this thread.


lol


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Karbon said:


> View attachment 1098015


On my way.


----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow, on both sides of the field here.

We have assinine posts, juvinile posts, a couple well thought out post, some pure reactionary posts..

I dont take offense to Martin or thier adds.

I dont take offense to the OP taking offense.

I do take offense to a guy/gal thinking they are better than others because of thier beliefs,or disbeliefs, either/or.

OP, I can tell you from personal experience, the holier than thou method of spreading the Word will convert none and turn other believers away from you. Kept me away for years...

Good luck with the thread to all involved.


----------



## Savage10ML (Mar 20, 2010)

DesignedToHunt said:


> You're right, it's a lot easier to believe in evolution. You know, the theory that a fish got so bored swimming around one day that it decided to grow legs and become a squirrel? Yeah, that sounds much more reasonable. It's amazing how I hear all this talk about evolution but in my 31 years on earth I have never seen a frog turn in to an elk and here I am still walking around instead of flying around with wings


And you talk about ignorance in another's quote. WOW!


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Let's get this thread back on track:


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't see sin.


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

robbcayman said:


> Let's get this thread back on track:


OMG :faint:


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

i wouldn't kick her out of bed for eating cookies,I Love Looking at her rack,She's a Beauty,Nothing Sexier than a Hot Woman,Inless you Swing the Other Way?Nothing Wrong with that,Lol.Seriously,I Love looking at Hot Woman,Better than looking at Waddell or any other guy tring to sell a Product!!


----------



## ReconLdr (Jan 10, 2011)

Simple solution for my Christian brothers... After you look at the boobies, just go to confession and be absolved or your sins....

This thread is like a train wreck... I wanted to look away but just couldn't stop....


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

this thread turning out better than I thought it would.:cheer2:


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

I like B double O B eye E S!! 

So Tiff and her push up bra holding her Mathews Passion is OK for your eyes?? 

COME ON MAN!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

These women disgust me.


----------



## 12bhunting (Sep 9, 2009)

I am kinda in the middle. I love looking as beautiful women. But I also do not want my young daughter to have a complex because she does not resemble the airbrushed beauties when she is older. Does this make sense? It is just something I worry about. As far as the Martin ads I really do not find them offensive. Don't get me wrong they are sexy in there own way and they also know what a man likes to see. Its some of these smokin avatars that would worry me:shade:


----------



## posco (Feb 27, 2007)

I feel exploited.


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

Just have a cool drink and relax,if women want to do these kinds of things well...I'm all for it.:shade:


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

I feel dirty. 


----------



## JustinPollard (Jan 18, 2011)

IndianaArcher7 said:


> National Geographic needs to stop airing all the naked tribes...now that's offensive!!


X"S 2 :set1_rolf2:


----------



## JustinPollard (Jan 18, 2011)

nicko said:


> These women disgust me.


Thats HOT :tongue:


----------



## Briar (Apr 22, 2004)

If looking at that girl in the Grey top shooting that bow is wrong, I don't want to be right:flame:


----------



## Tug08 (Aug 12, 2008)

God sent me here naked as can be.


----------



## cowboy bowhnter (Nov 23, 2004)

wow if we are going to hell for looking at those martin girls then everyone is going to hell. for
drinking, swaring,using gods name in vane. All gays go to hell, all that eat the wrong meet go to hell. Whoever dont fast will go to hell. the the list goes on and on. BUT Jesus came to forgive us of our sins if we beleive. And shoving it down the throats of people here will not work and make some argue and look what happends.

Thank you i just solved the argument it took 8 pages but now everyone can talk about what bow is better and rage broadheads.


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

BLan said:


> I do too, but let me clarify, I like boobies on women only. I thank God that he thought to make something so wonderful.


OOPS, forgot to say, and my wifes are plenty for me.


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

This pretty much sums it up for me...

-ZA


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## seeya (May 8, 2009)

*Sin*

My prayer is always this;

"Lord I know it's a sin to look the second time so help me to grab all I can on the First"

Amen


----------



## cowboy bowhnter (Nov 23, 2004)

seeya said:


> My prayer is always this;
> 
> "Lord I know it's a sin to look the second time so help me to grab all I can on the First"
> 
> Amen


hahaha. Wow this thread is full of post of the day matearial.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

as a young christian male I can say that these new sexy ads make my pants tight


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Fullstrutter said:


> Wow is basically about all I can say.
> 
> And lol.


Me 2, some people are just a little craazy


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

robbcayman said:


>


Look at how low her knocking point is.....talk about tuning issues.


----------



## JD BC (Sep 23, 2009)

The only problem I have with these ads is they are still wearing cloths.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

*Please do NOT look at my avatar!* I bet you did it anyway...................and liked it!


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

JD BC said:


> The only problem I have with these ads is they are still wearing cloths.


sinner


----------



## cowboy bowhnter (Nov 23, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> *Please do NOT look at my avatar!* I bet you did it anyway...................and liked it!


Dang it your avatar drives me nuts. I can look at it. I start to look at it and then cant stop. Its all your fault im going to hell.


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Ttt lol


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

cowboy bowhnter said:


> Dang it your avatar drives me nuts. I can look at it. I start to look at it and then cant stop. Its all your fault im going to hell.


i'll save ya a seat, even got my favorite drink to go! :chortle:


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

Kstigall said:


> *Please do NOT look at my avatar!* I bet you did it anyway...................and liked it!


Eh, there is not much to get me excited about an emaciated girl swimming. I personally prefer a gal with a little bit of meat on her. What's the word Voluptuous.


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

My mom used to say that to me if she caught me doin stuff, like one time I was jerkin my gerkin and she said, "Is this where you wanna be when Jesus comes back?"-Joe Dirt


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I am a catholic and have 3 children, I am not against a woman addvertising her self for it is her choice. There is a line though with how much clothing so that younger eyes are not seeing this and thinking that is what archery is all about. My wife and 2 daughters all shoot 3D with me and are active in shooting in the IBO, I would not want them to think this is how women dress when they go to a shoot.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Matt Musto said:


> Look at how low her knocking point is.....talk about tuning issues.


I might be willing to help her... it's all in the hips, right?


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

BLan said:


> Eh, there is not much to get me excited about an emaciated girl swimming. I personally prefer a gal with a little bit of meat on her. What's the word Voluptuous.


reminds me of a song by Rodney Carrington "ohhhhh, i like my women like i like my chicken, with a little bit of fat on the end....not to much, but not to little, just enough to make me grin!" :chortle:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

clwilki said:


> I would think that there might be some other true christians that find this offensive. I really enjoy Archeytalk, and it is very helpful, I just wish that they wouldn't have turned to this for advertisement. Maybe if enough of us agreed they would change there Satanic ways.


Where do you come up with this. Are you more christian than the pope? His house is full of nudity.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

What is Satanic about a beautiful woman?


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

seiowabow said:


> What is Satanic about a beautiful woman?


nothing. it's the thoughts in his head when he sees them that bug him


----------



## Coldone (Oct 12, 2009)

I find it offensive that cows are selling chicken, that a clown sells hamburgers, that a gecko sells insurance, that a bear puts out fires, that every single prescription commercial shows dudes fishing together....

I'm a Christian and I'll say I've got no problem with any bow company using women in their adds. We've got freedom of speech and many other rights in this country that I believe allow for us to live the life we want to live, and I therefore can appreciate your views without slamming your views. The problem with many people that call themselves Christian is they need to stay out of other people's lives and focus on their own problems. Something about a log in the eye comes to mind.


----------



## antler365 (Jan 10, 2009)

seiowabow said:


> What is Satanic about a beautiful woman?


 Bingo!!!!!!! The more naked the better......


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

clwilki said:


> I don't go to the pool or beach. It isn't a joke, the condition this world is in is terrible. A woman is to dress with modesty (1 Timothy 2:9). Even though these things are accepted by our world doesn't mean that they are biblical. Stone vs a real woman, thats like shooting your glendale buck or the real thing. *I would never support Martin*, the Archerytalk add isn't as bad, but why is it neccessary? Would not a pic of a big buck, elk, turkey, moose not do the job?


You do realize by using Archery Talk, you are supporting Martin, as well as every time someone looks at this thread Martin is making money for the banner advertisements that show at the top of the page.


----------



## ONbuckhunter (Oct 17, 2010)

Well for me. The less clothes a woman wears the better, But I wouldn't buy a bow just because a hottie in a bikini is holding a certain band bow. But I will enjoy myself looking at it. :wink:


----------



## wstribrny (Sep 20, 2009)

Yessssss!!!!!! Hahahahaha


grnheadhunter said:


> the first i do is rip the martin ads out as well. The second thing i do is decorate my workbench area with them.


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

pinski79 said:


> nothing. it's the thoughts in his head when he sees them that bug him


Nothing truer has ever been spoken.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

tapout155 said:


> Nothing truer has ever been spoken.


:high5:


----------



## ryan1127 (Feb 22, 2011)

emmac13 said:


> My mom used to say that to me if she caught me doin stuff, like one time I was jerkin my gerkin and she said, "Is this where you wanna be when Jesus comes back?"-Joe Dirt


 :icon_1_lol:


----------



## Noc-Buster (Jun 9, 2010)

I was on earlier when he started this thread, Man its gottin better!! Thanks for pic's guys. I have a few new screen savers and a few new reason for not goin to church.


----------



## ryan1127 (Feb 22, 2011)

ONbuckhunter said:


> Well for me. The less clothes a woman wears the better, But I wouldn't buy a bow just because a hottie in a bikini is holding a certain band bow. But I will enjoy myself looking at it. :wink:


true dat lol


----------



## wstribrny (Sep 20, 2009)

Smokey the Bear slapped my ass one time at the Tanana State Fair in AK.... It was a girl... or else i woulda died a little... And she hooked me up with some digits..... never did call her. Ill regret it the rest of my life.


----------



## bowhoist2 (Dec 17, 2009)

MD bowhunter said:


> It's Adam and Eve, not Adam and Steve!


Thats discrimination. Sorry I know some homosexuals that are great bowhunters. People like you buddy are making a bad name for archers/bowhunters/hunters in general. Dont you think we have enough opposition, maybe think before you write.


----------



## Noc-Buster (Jun 9, 2010)

bowhoist2 said:


> Thats discrimination. Sorry I know some homosexuals that are great bowhunters. People like you buddy are making a bad name for archers/bowhunters/hunters in general. Dont you think we have enough opposition, maybe think before you write.


OK, your gettin off track, lets just stay with the subject. Dont blast someone making a true statement


----------



## Porterhouse83 (Jun 18, 2011)

Read my signature bud. Christians are not to be judgmental yet that's all you did in this thread. I believe you are a Christian bud but I think you need to have what it means to be a Christian defined for you again.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Noc-Buster said:


> OK, your gettin off track, lets just stay with the subject. Dont blast someone making a true statement



True? hahaha


----------



## TXJIMWA (Oct 28, 2007)

I am going to suggest the OP not look at any beer adds in Europe:mg:



:wave::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame:


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

he did it folks


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

In the name of the father, the son, and the holy spirit. Jehovah personally told me he likes those scantily clad girls. So for those of you that don't you're headed for perdition for sure.


----------



## Noc-Buster (Jun 9, 2010)

Well that will give them something to talk about Sunday!!!!!!!! Congrats to you "On a fine Blast"


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

10 pages of pure rubbish and still no is willing to take the garbage out.


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

This has to be a record...I have never seen a thread with 275 responses in less than 12 hours.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

Stanley said:


> In the name of the father, the son, and the holy spirit. Jehovah personally told me he likes those scantily clad girls. So for those of you that don't you're headed for perdition for sure.


:hail:


----------



## myowndog (Jan 22, 2009)

TXJIMWA said:


> I am going to suggest the OP not look at any beer adds in Europe:mg:
> 
> 
> 
> :wave::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame:


 
:set1_rolf2: :llama:


----------



## iwantone2.4 (Sep 12, 2010)

clwilki said:


> I was wondering if I was the only one tha finds the fact that Martin and some of these other "archery" folks have turned to sexual adds offensive? I hope that there is not a day when Mathews, PSE, or Hoyt turn too half dressed women for there adds. As a christian I find it offensive and sad that women have stupped as low as they have in todays society. I get Bowhunting and Bowhunter the magazine and the first thing that I have done lately is rip the back page off (Martin add) and tare out the page with the ARCHERYTALK add, with the gals chest hanging out. Come on fellas is this what this sport has turned into. I would think that there might be some other true christians that find this offensive. I really enjoy Archeytalk, and it is very helpful, I just wish that they wouldn't have turned to this for advertisement. Maybe if enough of us agreed they would change there Satanic ways.


Satanic?? dont agree with that at all


----------



## cowboy bowhnter (Nov 23, 2004)

This thread reminds me of a song. From acdc. Hells bells and highway to hell


----------



## Chris Reed (Jul 29, 2006)

I very much like the pics with the girls, good bow and a nice rack. Its showing what you can accomplish with there products.


----------



## kingsmules (Jul 8, 2009)

I heard satan prefers Hoyt shooters:devil:


----------



## hawgdawg (Sep 8, 2002)

Have you contacted Martin about your problem with the ads. Guess you better stop reading those types to magazines.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

pinski79 said:


> :hail:


Amen brother. Don't forget your next soul cleansing appointment is almost here. You can also do a pre penance that would consist of hanging ten of the hot bow bunny's pictures in your bedroom. You then can show your devotion by personally making your way from one picture to another and, communicating with a deity.


----------



## CamSpeed (Sep 20, 2004)

What a pointless thread.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

Stanley said:


> Amen brother. Don't forget your next soul cleansing appointment is almost here. You can also do a pre penance that would consist of hanging ten of the hot bow bunny's pictures in your bedroom. You then can show your devotion by personally making your way from one picture to another and, communicating with a deity.


as always I will do as you command


----------



## JD BC (Sep 23, 2009)

TXJIMWA said:


> I am going to suggest the OP not look at any beer adds in Europe:mg:
> 
> 
> 
> :wave::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame:


Not into sharing my beer


----------



## Coldone (Oct 12, 2009)

View attachment 1098125


----------



## GoneTooLong1 (Oct 12, 2009)

clwilki said:


> I was wondering if I was the only one tha finds the fact that Martin and some of these other "archery" folks have turned to sexual adds offensive? I hope that there is not a day when Mathews, PSE, or Hoyt turn too half dressed women for there adds. As a christian I find it offensive and sad that women have stupped as low as they have in todays society. I get Bowhunting and Bowhunter the magazine and the first thing that I have done lately is rip the back page off (Martin add) and tare out the page with the ARCHERYTALK add, with the gals chest hanging out. Come on fellas is this what this sport has turned into. I would think that there might be some other true christians that find this offensive. I really enjoy Archeytalk, and it is very helpful, I just wish that they wouldn't have turned to this for advertisement. Maybe if enough of us agreed they would change there Satanic ways.[/QUOTE
> 
> Bud, you need to lighten up a bit, maybe this will help. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOarH4X7SN0&feature=related
> 
> The Crue was right on! girls, girls, girls


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

organized religion and the pious jackasses it contains...:amen:


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Lonestar63 said:


> organized religion and the pious jackasses it contains...:amen:


Quit sugar coating things, would Ya.:wink:


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

Coldone said:


> View attachment 1098125


Blade Trinity, excellent flick, why can't they ever seem to put that back on the movie channels, I see Blade and Blade II all the time.


----------



## Tim Boone (Aug 22, 2010)

Peace sells but who's buying.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

I see beautiful women as God's creation. OP----You know you're are supposed to lust after the bows, not attack the ads because of some insecurities you may harbor.


----------



## 011brute (Dec 15, 2010)

hey the way i tell everyone is this i dont belive in god ,satan heaven or hell. thats me if you do hey thats great it dont change my opinion of you as long as you dont try to preach it to me. thats why i dont discuss religon or politics with anyone cause aint nothin i'm gonna say change your mind nor is anything you say gonna change my mind . with that said i have many friends and family members that are religous and we all get along great. just like people complainin about in god we trust on money or a cross in public or a christmass tree or a minorah (sorry spelling) who cares if it ofends you oh well then dont lok at it plain and simple!! hey i dont like rap music so i dont listen to it but i dont go out and try to stop them from makin there videos and cd's!


----------



## 011brute (Dec 15, 2010)

all this political corectness crap is crap! all it it is the pussification of AMERICA! cant say this i may offend someone oh cant wear this i may offend someone. awwww bullcrap!


----------



## AllOut (Jan 23, 2009)

This thread went from super gay to awesomely funny really quick!


O ya... I like boobies


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

satanic ways HAHAHAHAHA cant stop laughing at that. what the hell is satanic about a hot girl holding a bow?


----------



## IrishnId (Jul 31, 2007)

To think a swim suit top is pure evil is ridiculous. Thats all I got.


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

Sex sells....

if the girls were wearing less clothing..... I'd actually BUY a Martin! LOL!


----------



## Canuck Archer (Jul 1, 2007)

I always buy the bow because of the woman. I never,never :devil::devil::devil::devil:Shoot it first,just buy the bow that the hottest woman is pictured with. I'M GOING STRAIGHT TO HELL. :devil::devil:


----------



## BlkIce (Apr 16, 2008)

As I sit here sipping on an ICE COLD beverage, I can't help but think. "PEOPLE LIKE THE OP SCARE THE HELL OUTTA ME". :mg:


----------



## GoneTooLong1 (Oct 12, 2009)

clwilki said:


> I don't attend any church, because I don't know if there are any out there that I agree with 100% and are doing things 100% correct, not that I know everything. I agree with the church you are talking about on a lot of things but not all of them. I have a good friend who is a member of the Apostolic church, great chruch great people, but they allow divorce and remarriage, if the drivorce was before being born again, and I don't know if that is right either. (remarriage is adultery against the person first spouse Mat. 5:32)


His Church got sold May 20, 2011


----------



## DrenalinHntr (Mar 10, 2011)

get over it, it aint changing.


----------



## kevl (Sep 1, 2009)

If she was topless I would go back to martin


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

IrishnId said:


> To think a swim suit top is pure evil is ridiculous. Thats all I got.


They are! Get rid of them all!


----------



## Cheeze (Mar 8, 2011)

> PEOPLE LIKE THE OP SCARE THE HELL OUTTA ME


scares me too


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Lonestar63 said:


> organized religion and the pious jackasses it contains...:amen:


^^^ Yep!!


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

To the OP, what if I or others find it offensive to have religious symbols used to sell or market products? Our country is based on freedom and that includes companies choosing how to market their products. Not all people think of sex or a beautiful woman as a negative thing. Many regulations already limit the free expression of peoples thoughts and ideas. If you have the right to freely express your faith, then companies have the freedom to use anything they choose to sell their products. Do you want others telling you what you can or can't do? If your answer is NO, then you should equally respect others to have that same free choice.


----------



## archer36 (May 11, 2009)

Let me see those pics so I can decide..........................HA,HA,HA


----------



## QuickReflex (Jul 28, 2008)

OP, I am & have been a Christian all my life, When I see an add such as you speak of I dont see it as sex. There is no Sexual content there ,just a woman having her picture taken in a swimsuit. She's using her God given talents to provide for her family,she's not ingaged in pornographic behavior. If your seeing this as Sexual then I belive its you sir that needs to Reflect on your soul & ask God to cleanse your heart of Lust.

As others have stated you will see more than this on any beach in the USA anytime during the summer. these ads dont bother me one bit.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

Honestly though, the OP sholdnt support the company if he finds it offensive. That includes AT since it has a Martin ad featuring the backside of a babe. 

He must not care that much because he doesnt do anything about it.


----------



## sharpshooter359 (Jan 6, 2007)

It's funny that the OP picks on martin because of one photo used a couple yrs ago and obviously hasn't ever seen her shoot at a big tourney advertising for them because she is fully dressed in a staff shooter shirt and jeans and she still looks very good. So what if she's wearing a camo bikini top in a pic. They probably do the least amount of advertising out of all the bow companies and the just happen to have a very good looking woman that can shoot their bow very well. What about Tiff and her Mathews Passion she weres low cut shirts and shows cleavage. Better get rid of the Mathews cause it's not christian to were low cut.


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

ozzz said:


> Honestly though, the OP sholdnt support the company if he finds it offensive. That includes AT since it has a Martin ad featuring the backside of a babe.
> 
> He must not care that much because he doesnt do anything about it.


ArcheryTalk is owned by Martin, so if he's boycotting Martin products because of their adds, then he should also be boycotting AT as well !

Woody


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

sharpshooter359 said:


> It's funny that the OP picks on martin because of one photo used a couple yrs ago and obviously hasn't ever seen her shoot at a big tourney advertising for them because she is fully dressed in a staff shooter shirt and jeans and she still looks very good. So what if she's wearing a camo bikini top in a pic. They probably do the least amount of advertising out of all the bow companies and the just happen to have a very good looking woman that can shoot their bow very well. What about Tiff and her Mathews Passion she weres low cut shirts and shows cleavage. Better get rid of the Mathews cause it's not christian to were low cut.


And Mathews actually prides itself on supposedly being a "Christian" company as well, which would make it even worse !

Woody


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

This entire thread reminds me of this.








Just because you are paranoid, doesnt mean "they aren't out to get you"


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

clwilki said:


> I don't attend any church, because I don't know if there are any out there that I agree with 100% and are doing things 100% correct, not that I know everything. I agree with the church you are talking about on a lot of things but not all of them. I have a good friend who is a member of the Apostolic church, great chruch great people, but they allow divorce and remarriage, if the drivorce was before being born again, and I don't know if that is right either. (remarriage is adultery against the person first spouse Mat. 5:32)


 You are seriously way way out there man. People like you are the very people that give good folks that simply love god and his ways a terrible name. Do what you are supposed to do and LIVE YOUR OWN LIFE and lead by being a good person and a good example. No one likes anything forced upon them. So get off here and talk to the good lord and ask him to help you with your judgemental ways.


----------



## b0w_sniper (Oct 11, 2004)




----------



## GoneTooLong1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Laura used to post or reply on here once in a while, If she reads this, I bet she would get a laugh. From what others on here that have actually met her say, she is a classy lady. The ad mentioned is eye catching to be sure, but it is done in tastefully and Martin is lucky to have her. Nuff said!


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I always find it funny how the "true" Christians always say not to judge, but end up being the first to do so.


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## GoneTooLong1 (Oct 12, 2009)

I have to make one last post and I'm done, I thought I was but I found a picture that the OP can print off and tape of Laura's pic and then at least he won't have to rip up his magazines anymore.

Just trying to help. out


----------



## BTP (Dec 16, 2010)

Backstrapz said:


> Nope actually checking back while at work and looking at porn.


I truly love this guy. You want to come to SC and go hunting, we can even grab some dinner downtown Charleston and check out the hot tourists/college girls. You can continue to make me laugh as well.


----------



## Iowa-lefty (Mar 15, 2006)

Another good thing about being an agnostic theist!:wink:


----------



## Nuge60 (Jan 23, 2008)

First - Judge not lest ye be judged. Second, Isn't a beautiful woman one of Gods greatest creations? It's a pretty picture! Buying that bow won't even get me (OR you) close to her, therefore NO SEX! Sometimes I don't even SEE a bow!! Defeats the purpose, huh?? Those like the OP make me do my worshiping in the woods and on THE River. Glad we could have this out without getting it closed down...


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

I am not offended by the skin, it does bug me that they think I am going to buy a bow or use any product just because some fetching lass is using the product. Look no further than the attention a female posters draw, the younger lads are like dogs sniffing around. Then again I might be sensitive my daughter will soon be 18.


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

*And to think, I had a post shot down because I tried to explain..........*

..........the difference between the terms "ignorant" and "stupid"!



..........."and then again, she could be the Antichrist!" (Doc Holiday in the movie _Tombstone_)http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/images/smilies/bargain-bin.gif


----------



## garrickt (Mar 30, 2008)

BlkIce said:


> As I sit here sipping on an ICE COLD beverage, I can't help but think. "PEOPLE LIKE THE OP SCARE THE HELL OUTTA ME". :mg:


 I agree 100%. 
People base their lives on a book of stories written hundreds of years ago by people who didn't even know other people and civilizations existed farther than the eye could see.
Please disprove the hundreds of religions, both existing and ancient, then I will start to listen.

I like the Martin adds. Good for the ladies who aren't scared to use what they got to make a buck. I may look and even enjoy it, it doesn't mean I don't respect them.
..


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

I'm with you! All them young half naked women prancing around holding bows and stuff...................................its just unbearable!!!!! Awful I say!!

Bring on them old fat men, for advertising! That ought to draw some attention and sell some products!


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

OP you can't be serious!!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

hooiserarcher said:


> You are seriously way way out there man. People like you are the very people that give good folks that simply love god and his ways a terrible name. Do what you are supposed to do and LIVE YOUR OWN LIFE and lead by being a good person and a good example. No one likes anything forced upon them. So get off here and talk to the good lord and ask him to help you with your judgemental ways.


couldnt have said it better myself


----------



## qdmbucks (Mar 10, 2008)

What are you doing now that it is now summer? You must not even be able to walk down the street or drive in your car without being offended by something. I truly feel sorry for you.

Matt


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

How is this offensive?:tongue:


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

Backstrapz said:


> Pretty judgmental for Christian.


Think so? They are offensive, but way more insulting. If I want to buy a hooker I'll go and find one, don't try and sell me one when I'm buying a bow. 

I also find it insulting to my intelligence because of the history of the practice that started in the 1920's BEFORE THE CRASH and I really find it insulting because I employ that tactic when I'm out to kill a critter. What more do I need to know about the company who's trying to stick it to me? Nothing, I don't buy it. I also find the practice stupid business. Why alienate a segment of the buying public when you don't have too? No one will not buy a product because it isn't between a pair of hooters unless it's hooters your buying.

Buy stuff advertised that way if it doesn't offend you, but understand they need that to sell the product because the product can't sell it's self, again unless it's a hooker there selling. 

Advertise that way and I'm not buying your product, period. Now ask yourself, is that a smart business practice? Being a small business man I can tell you point blank from experience it isn't and Martin is a good example. Who goes on about Martin bows, but some do go on about the hooters that sell their products and get this, no one ever gets to touch them, the moron is buying a picture and having a wet dream shooting a bow that can't sell it's self. 

How's that for judge mental and I'm just getting going. 

Also bugs me some woman just has to stand there naked and gets paid way more than me who's has to kill myself for the money I earn while some company laughs at how most men are like dogs lead around by the leash in their pants. I am nodog.


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

qdmbucks said:


> What are you doing now that it is now summer? You must not even be able to walk down the street or drive in your car without being offended by something. I truly feel sorry for you.
> 
> Matt


They aren't selling something, unless they are. Save your pity and grow up. The topic is being sold something, not walking down the street or going to the beach. This kind of thing has destroyed millions of mens lives and yet people still come up with the lame comments you have. Keep thinking it's ok and you'll probably end up on the list of now educated people like Tiger woods. I'll bet he said the very same thing you just did many a time before.

They don't say a fool and his money are soon parted for no reason. Funny thing is most men will be parted with their money lusting after a picture, never even getting to touch anything except their own Weiner.  Another guy I'll bet said the same thing.


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Well if you have no self control you are a moron and bring upon yourself what you deserve.


----------



## dray223 (May 19, 2010)

I gave up on this thread at page 4. I picture this as a stand off, one side of the street has about 100 guys talking about hunting, and archery, and the hot chicks walking around in skimpy clothing. And then you have the other side, 4 guys ( you know the wierd ones holding the sign saying your going to hell, and the end is near) who claim to be loyal to jesus but are quick to decide who goes to hell and who goes to heaven. So far, to them, they are the only 4 going to heaven. Pathetic


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

dray223 said:


> I gave up on this thread at page 4. I picture this as a stand off, one side of the street has about 100 guys talking about hunting, and archery, and the hot chicks walking around in skimpy clothing. And then you have the other side, 4 guys ( you know the wierd ones holding the sign saying your going to hell, and the end is near) who claim to be loyal to jesus but are quick to decide who goes to hell and who goes to heaven. So far, to them, they are the only 4 going to heaven. Pathetic


reminds me of a xbox game the other night....black-ops in a party, no cussing, nothing, just talking...all the sudden this kid pops in "hey, i'm 4 years old, i'm 4 years old, you guys are haters and god doesn't like you because you kill video games.....you are all going to hell, sinners!" then he just split......we couldn't play the next match because everyone was laughing so hard. :chortle:


----------



## Archer Dad (Jan 7, 2007)

Can we see some examples?


----------



## Martin Hunter (Mar 16, 2008)

Do you watch football or any sport? Lets boycott football because of the almost naked cheerleaders.
What about the hot and sweaty tennis players with short skirts, lets boycott that too. or golf.
You have a right to your opinion, as do I and any one else. Offenesive? Not to me or a lot other people, if you don't like it don't lok at it. IT IS MARKETING. Just like ads on TV.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

nodog said:


> They aren't selling something, unless they are. Save your pity and grow up. The topic is being sold something, not walking down the street or going to the beach. *This kind of thing has destroyed millions of mens lives* and yet people still come up with the lame comments you have. Keep thinking it's ok and you'll probably end up on the list of now educated people like Tiger woods. I'll bet he said the very same thing you just did many a time before.
> 
> They don't say a fool and his money are soon parted for no reason. Funny thing is most men will be parted with their money lusting after a picture, never even getting to touch anything except their own Weiner.  Another guy I'll bet said the same thing.


No argument there. Women are destructive on a man's wallet and very seductive... hey, that rhymed.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

obsessedLSS said:


> reminds me of a xbox game the other night....black-ops in a party, no cussing, nothing, just talking...all the sudden this kid pops in "hey, i'm 4 years old, i'm 4 years old, you guys are haters and god doesn't like you because you kill video games.....you are all going to hell, sinners!" then he just split......we couldn't play the next match because everyone was laughing so hard. :chortle:


Sorry bout that! I'll have a talk with him.......:teeth:


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

scrapejuice said:


> Sorry bout that! I'll have a talk with him.......:teeth:


:chortle: it was funny as heck, just popped in then split, calling us sinners on the way out. :chortle:


----------



## Schlep (Jun 17, 2011)

I understand every ones points here.....advertising can cross the line. Like cartoon characters that sell cigarettes. I dont agree with that but I don't mind the boobs.... God made them that way for a reason. The sin begins if you are married and it goes farther then just looking. Think of it as a test...some may pass and some will will not.


----------



## pybowhtr (Nov 17, 2009)

clwilki said:


> Adam sinned because of EVE. Judge as you would be Judged. I am not calling out others, I just wonder if I am the only one who wishes this sport would not turn to Sex! Thats it.


Adam sinned by the choice he made of his own free will. He stands as guilty of sin as Eve , not because of Eve. The Martin ads use sexual content to sell bows to men.


----------



## Carpmaster81 (Oct 2, 2009)

011brute said:


> all this political corectness crap is crap! all it it is the pussification of AMERICA! cant say this i may offend someone oh cant wear this i may offend someone. awwww bullcrap!


I agree!


----------



## willowbend (Aug 3, 2007)

gotta be better pictures then this to post


----------



## beaverhunter (Apr 4, 2008)

I am a christian. I can see and understand the OPs point. HOWEVER he made the same mistake so many christians make and comes off judgemental and holier than thou whether he meant to or not. Things like this do nothing but add to the negative connotations that already surround christianity. Jesus said WITNESS to the people, NOT Create controversy . When you come out and make a blanket statement condemning something as seemingly innocuous and mainstream as a girl in a bikini top(even if you have a valid point) it does not witness anything to anybody except for your lack of tact and understanding of how people think. Lead by example and in small ways to the masses. Lead deeper when one on one or with someone who ASKS to be lead. Doing it any other way is completly counterproductive..... As the last umpteen pages should have proven.


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the sermon.


----------



## Schlep (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't think god intended it to be a sin to admire his beautiful creations as long as they are revealed willingly.


----------



## ultramaxx (Dec 29, 2009)

To bad you leaders have been people like swaggert and catholic priest


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

beaverhunter said:


> I am a christian. I can see and understand the OPs point. HOWEVER he made the same mistake so many christians make and comes off judgemental and holier than thou whether he meant to or not. Things like this do nothing but add to the negative connotations that already surround christianity. Jesus said WITNESS to the people, NOT Create controversy . When you come out and make a blanket statement condemning something as seemingly innocuous and mainstream as a girl in a bikini top(even if you have a valid point) it does not witness anything to anybody except for your lack of tact and understanding of how people think. Lead by example and in small ways to the masses. Lead deeper when one on one or with someone who ASKS to be lead. Doing it any other way is completly counterproductive..... As the last umpteen pages should have proven.


Great post! I could not have worded it better.

The Teacher will appear when the Student is ready to learn.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

My guess is that anyone participating in Halloween is going to burn! Forever. 
I cannot think of a single item I have bought because some pretty girl was marketing it. Except a magazine, but i havent wasted my money there in decades. Having the real thing at home is so much better.:firefoxlove:


----------



## Whaack (Apr 2, 2006)

All I am going to say is this. As a Christian, more accurately a Christ follower, I do my best every day to live my life in accordance to God's word. I don't always get it right but I do my best and take it all as it comes. That being said, it amazes me how us Christians expect others who don't know Christ to adhere to our values, morals, and ethics. How should someone who doesn't have a relationship with Christ act in your opinion?

We all have an audience of One, if whatever you say, do, think is something you would feel comfortable doing in front of Christ, then you have your answer. If not, then take a look at what you are doing. If that person ISN'T a Christian, then why should they act according to Christian morals?


----------



## cameraman (Sep 18, 2007)

Coldone said:


> View attachment 1098125


Anyone else notice this bow doesn't have a cam on it it has 2 idler wheels. For those of you that may not know the bow was made by archery research which was owned by PSE. But after this photo was taken and put into photoshop I think the photoshop editor cut and pasted the top of the bow on the other end as well. Check out the 2 peep sights as well.


----------



## Sweaver (Mar 12, 2011)

jmann28 said:


> guys like chicks. guys like hott chicks more. archery guys like hott chicks with archery stuff in their hands. plain and simple my man


Now that is funny!! And it's true.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

jmann28 said:


> guys like chicks. guys like hott chicks more. archery guys like hott chicks with archery stuff in their hands. plain and simple my man


So true! I'd be looking if the hot chick was holding a Deer View Mirror, a Cruncher or some of those deer turd scent things Primos makes.


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

This thread is freakin hilarious............the motorboat comment had me LMFAO

I like hot chicks...clothed, half naked or naked.
Laura Franchese is hot as hell and I like looking at her in a bikini. Will it make me buy a Martin...maybe...LOL....it sure made me go to their website.

One of the best reasons to buy Snap on tools was to get a calender, When my ex wife left, Victoria secret catalogs stopped showing up....that sucked...the lingere bowl is cool...Hugh hefner is the man...Howard stern makes me laugh... he is on in my house 24/7,....I like looking at the hottest chicks in archery thread...I could go on. If this means I'm going to hell.....so be it...I'll be down there smilling:teeth:

CAN I GET AN "AMEN" for hot chicks, I love em


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

Keith's feelin' a little fleshy...

And no, that's not a fat joke! :wink:


----------



## Nuge60 (Jan 23, 2008)

Keith t said:


> This thread is freakin hilarious............the motorboat comment had me LMFAO
> 
> I like hot chicks...clothed, half naked or naked.
> Laura Franchese is hot as hell and I like looking at her in a bikini. Will it make me buy a Martin...maybe...LOL....it sure made me go to their website.
> ...


*AMEN!!!*:tongue::teeth:


----------



## Porterhouse83 (Jun 18, 2011)

To the OP. Not all Christians feel the same as you. As a Christian when you say things like you did on this subject it reflects poorly on all of us. Christians take enough flack for being judgemental and close minded Just for being Christian. No need to add fuel to the fire.


----------



## WisDeerHunter (Apr 16, 2011)

clwilki said:


> Adam sinned because of EVE.


As I teach my son...don't blame others for your poor judgement. Plain and simple, if you don't like it then choose to ignore it or move to a country where they have a dress code you like. Just don't move to Rome where nearly the entire population is Catholic Christians because they have topless beaches all over. Guess they are all going to Hell for their Satanic ways...


----------



## hunt1up (Sep 4, 2009)

Keith t said:


> This thread is freakin hilarious............the motorboat comment had me LMFAO
> 
> I like hot chicks...clothed, half naked or naked.
> Laura Franchese is hot as hell and I like looking at her in a bikini. Will it make me buy a Martin...maybe...LOL....it sure made me go to their website.
> ...


Amen!
:evil:

:darkbeer:


----------



## Atfan (May 9, 2010)

Target Tony said:


> its the bowhunters Big 3.
> Bows
> Beer
> Boobs
> ...


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## DMAX-HD (Jan 30, 2005)

vftcandy said:


> How is this offensive?:tongue:


Because she's not even holding it right. It doesn't have a flex-gaurd, carbon riser, etc. I'm disgusted!

Not to mention there are no rage broadheads in that picture.


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Baz59 (Feb 17, 2003)

clwilki said:


> Adam sinned because of EVE. Judge as you would be Judged. I am not calling out others, I just wonder if I am the only one who wishes this sport would not turn to Sex! Thats it.


I'm always hoping something turns into sex..lol.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Keith t said:


> This thread is freakin hilarious............the motorboat comment had me LMFAO
> 
> I like hot chicks...clothed, half naked or naked.
> Laura Franchese is hot as hell and I like looking at her in a bikini. Will it make me buy a Martin...maybe...LOL....it sure made me go to their website.
> ...


I have a feeling you won't be there all by your lonesome.


----------



## scottieoutwest (Aug 6, 2008)

clwilki said:


> Not that I am judging those that do accept it. I personally think it is tastless and unneccessary


So, if I were to think your posts on this subject were tasteless and unneccessary would I be judging? Just askin....


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

clwilki said:


> Adam sinned because of EVE. Judge as you would be Judged. I am not calling out others, I just wonder if I am the only one who wishes this sport would not turn to Sex! Thats it.


Santa Clause got caught humping the Easter bunny and Rudolf (glowing red nose was a result of overindulging in the spirits) was pissed. Cupid then arrowed Rudolf in the butt and bingo you have the first bad hit deer arrowed and not retrieved. This was how infidelity and bad hits got started. As distinctly illustrated, sex and non vital hits have been going on forever.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

clwilki said:


> Lusting is adultery, Adulterers have no place in the Kindgom of God


I've met Laura Francese, picked her up at the airport once. Spent a short time talking before and during a shoot. 
I can honestly say I never lusted for her since I saw/see her as a person rather than an object. She's a great person and an incredible ambassador for the sport. 

To the OP......With that said, perhaps you should soul search about how you view women in general?


----------



## dragman (Jul 12, 2008)

Gotta say that as a christian man god gave me free will and I don't care what people use to advertise. In fact I use my free will to stare at the martin adds while I shoot a different bow.


----------



## bacon27 (Jul 11, 2008)

mdewitt71 said:


> I mean come on……we all know they aint in the woods dressed like that. :wink:



HAHA that made me laugh pretty good.


----------



## emmac13 (Jun 20, 2007)

I gave this more thought today. To the OP, if the World was free of sin. Then there would be no reason for Jesus. No reason for salvation. No reason for judgement. There must be bad to have good. One cannot exist without the other.


----------



## Scottebay (Nov 8, 2007)

BLan said:


> You need to heed the warning in Hebrews then about forsaking the meeting of the brethren. You don't know if that particular churches stance on divorce is correct or not and yet you're allowing it to impede your fellowship with a body of believers? WOW! BTW, many scholars believe that Paul was possibly divorced or at least living that way even if still married. At his meeting with the woman at the well Jesus told her about her adultry with the man she was living with, not to condemn her, but to show her that she couldn't hide things from him. It didn't disqualify her from coming to salvation through him.


Agreed BLan! Also clwilki, You aren't going to lead (or force for that matter), someone to believe in God by bustin' em on the head with your Bible... The Holy Spirit is what leads a person to repentance. Just think of the Holy Spirit like your conscience. Hope I didn't open up a can.....


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

The op can't be too stead fast in his beliefs, he hasn't been back.


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

beast said:


> The op can't be too stead fast in his beliefs, he hasn't been back.



because there really is nothing he could say.


----------



## Samuraiarcher (May 26, 2006)

I'm so tired of others projecting their beliefs to the point that they want to take away the freedom of choice for others. Martin has the freedom to choose how they want to market their company, the same as Hoyt, Mathews, PSE, etc. We as consumers also have the freedom to purchase their products or to shun them based on their marketing strategy. I personally prefer to purchase based on the merit of the products, not how they market. If I felt that the Martin bow was the best bow, I would have purchased it, regardless of their marketing. 

At the end of the day, a company wants to be noticed. If we are talking about them because of their products or because of their commercial, they win because we are talking about them.


----------



## grandpabear (Aug 20, 2010)

QuickReflex said:


> OP, I am & have been a Christian all my life, When I see an add such as you speak of I dont see it as sex. There is no Sexual content there ,just a woman having her picture taken in a swimsuit. She's using her God given talents to provide for her family,she's not ingaged in pornographic behavior. If your seeing this as Sexual then I belive its you sir that needs to Reflect on your soul & ask God to cleanse your heart of Lust.
> 
> As others have stated you will see more than this on any beach in the USA anytime during the summer. these ads dont bother me one bit.


 Amen, I consider myself a Christian also, but I look at the ads. I'm not offended at all. To the OP. What are you looking at?(or lusting at?) Do you look for those ads before you start reading the magazine? Just asking.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Anymore Pics?I think we should start a thread of all the Hunting woman,And see if we can debate who is the hottest,Because North America is a Free World and we can,So go and Promote your Religion B.S Somewhere else.


----------



## Monsterbuck48 (Sep 26, 2010)

wow this one is getting some attention. subscribed


----------



## mwfscotth (Nov 27, 2008)

Is our country and world on poor moral ground? Maybe the old days really were better!


----------



## willowbend (Aug 3, 2007)

still have not seen any pictures that have gotten my attention yet


----------



## Hoythews71 (Sep 22, 2010)

jlh42581 said:


> I can tell you right now, without a doubt, when they start bringn these hotties to the shop and offering a free motorboat with purchase Ill be buying whatever koolaid they wanna sell. It could be sewer flavor for all I care.
> 
> On a scale of one to gay... i cant even rank this thread.


$$$Money post right here!!!$$$


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

cameraman said:


> Anyone else notice this bow doesn't have a cam on it it has 2 idler wheels. For those of you that may not know the bow was made by archery research which was owned by PSE. But after this photo was taken and put into photoshop I think the photoshop editor cut and pasted the top of the bow on the other end as well. Check out the 2 peep sights as well.


What bow?


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

RxBowhunter said:


> I've met Laura Francese, picked her up at the airport once. Spent a short time talking before and during a shoot.
> I can honestly say I never lusted for her since I saw/see her as a person rather than an object. She's a great person and an incredible ambassador for the sport.
> 
> To the OP......With that said, perhaps you should soul search about how you view women in general?


Couldnt have said it better, to get to know Laura even a short meeting, you cant help but respect and admire her. She is a great ambassador for Martin Archery


----------



## B&C_less (Jun 10, 2008)

If God didn't want me to look at them, why did he make them look so good?


----------



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

clwilki said:


> I was wondering if I was the only one tha finds the fact that Martin and some of these other "archery" folks have turned to sexual adds offensive? I hope that there is not a day when Mathews, PSE, or Hoyt turn too half dressed women for there adds. As a christian I find it offensive and sad that women have stupped as low as they have in todays society. I get Bowhunting and Bowhunter the magazine and the first thing that I have done lately is rip the back page off (Martin add) and tare out the page with the ARCHERYTALK add, with the gals chest hanging out. Come on fellas is this what this sport has turned into. I would think that there might be some other true christians that find this offensive. I really enjoy Archeytalk, and it is very helpful, I just wish that they wouldn't have turned to this for advertisement. Maybe if enough of us agreed they would change there Satanic ways.[/QU.
> If simple pictures bother you i think you have a serious problem and should seek help before you do something illegal. SSSeeessshhhh!!!


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

beast said:


> The op can't be too stead fast in his beliefs, he hasn't been back.


Maybe there was a rapture and he was the only worthy enough to be taken.


----------



## willowbend (Aug 3, 2007)

I've met Laura Francese, picked her up at the airport once. Spent a short time talking before and during a shoot. 
I can honestly say I never lusted for her since I saw/see her as a person rather than an object. She's a great person and an incredible ambassador for the sport. 

To the OP......With that said, perhaps you should soul search about how you view women in general?
Cause you figured out there was no chance you could ever TAP that,bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## mwfscotth (Nov 27, 2008)

If one wishes to have a 500 post thread, just state that you are Christian and what your thought is on ANY subject! (in this forum)


----------



## WNYBuckHunter (Sep 13, 2009)

Flydown said:


> this world is full of temptation and many men stumble daily


I stumble on a daily basis, that much I know for sure. Stumbled just an hour ago in fact. :set1_rolf2:


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

beast said:


> The op can't be too stead fast in his beliefs, he hasn't been back.





LiteSpeed1 said:


> Maybe there was a rapture and he was the only worthy enough to be taken.


Actually, I think he finally discovered that the boards were owned by Martin and is boycotting it.


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

Die damn it, why wont you die !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

cyclepath said:


> Die damn it, why wont you die !!!!!!!!!!



Not going to happen. I'm subscribed lol


----------



## Babooze (Jan 5, 2008)

txjimwa said:


> i am going to suggest the op not look at any beer adds in europe:mg:
> 
> 
> 
> :wave::flame::flame::flame::flame::flame:


i love it! Lmao!


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

*It's a sad day for all Bow Companys.......!!!*

I'M A Christian, And I hate to see half naked Women...Heck, I love seeing Full Naked Women.....!!!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::shade:


----------



## JWaltrip (Dec 30, 2006)

Wouldn't be offended if they just wore the bow.:thumbs_up


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

turkeyhunter60 said:


> I'M A Christian, And I hate to see half naked Women...Heck, I love seeing Full Naked Women.....!!!:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::shade:


Smart man right here.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

clwilki said:


> Adam sinned because of EVE. Judge as you would be Judged. I am not calling out others, I just wonder if I am the only one who wishes this sport would not turn to Sex! Thats it.


Go preach somewhere else. Your about as annoying as a Jehovah's Witness about now.


----------



## jwilson48 (Apr 1, 2009)

spiker_01 said:


> Go preach somewhere else. Your about as annoying as a Jehovah's Witness about now.


lmao while i wouldn't go that far, that is funny. i believe everyone is entitled to their opinion....even if it's wrong! god made a woman into a beautiful creature meant to be lusted for and frankly where do you draw the line? should we be like muslims and make our women wear veils and cut our eyes out if we see their naked arm? no. it is simply an advertising scheme that works. maybe not for you, but for the average archer. i would rather look at her hold a bow all day than dave watson hold one for 5 mins!


----------



## cityhunter346 (Jun 26, 2006)

clwilki said:


> Adam sinned because of EVE. Judge as you would be Judged. I am not calling out others, I just wonder if I am the only one who wishes this sport would not turn to Sex! Thats it.


Where do you keep your porno magazines? Guys like you are always hypocrites....ALWAYS!!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I STILL like Boobies!!!!


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Do sexy chicks make me buy their bows. Heck no. But I'll take a calendar please lol.


----------



## Northern Archer (Jan 3, 2009)

Get over yourself. What a jerk, if you want to believe all the stuff some preacher wants to tell you keep it to yourself. The real world does exist too. Not the fantasy world the church pumps out.


----------



## mr.thumper (May 2, 2006)

She can out shoot most men on here by the way. Shes not just a sexy face she shoot a bow very well. Grow up


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I agree, it's completely dumb that they have to advertize like that. It's sad that women will scoop down to such a low level for that kind of attention which is the wrong kind of attention. I think any compnay that advertizes like that must have bad products to have to get attention that way.
One of the reasons I really like Mathews is because they are a Christian company.


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

cityhunter346 said:


> Where do you keep your porno magazines? Guys like you are always hypocrites....ALWAYS!!


Best quote here yet, and so true....

As far as Laura goes, she's a very sweet, down to earth gal, and easy to talk to. I've seen her at multiple ASA Pro Ams at Martins booth, and she wasn't just there to look pretty and help sell bows, she was there to compete in the tournament as well.

I don't know if she still competes, but the girl can shoot a bow.


----------



## Huskyhunter (Oct 7, 2007)

clwilki said:


> I was wondering if I was the only one tha finds the fact that Martin and some of these other "archery" folks have turned to sexual adds offensive? I hope that there is not a day when Mathews, PSE, or Hoyt turn too half dressed women for there adds. As a christian I find it offensive and sad that women have stupped as low as they have in todays society. I get Bowhunting and Bowhunter the magazine and the first thing that I have done lately is rip the back page off (Martin add) and tare out the page with the ARCHERYTALK add, with the gals chest hanging out. Come on fellas is this what this sport has turned into. I would think that there might be some other true christians that find this offensive. I really enjoy Archeytalk, and it is very helpful, I just wish that they wouldn't have turned to this for advertisement. Maybe if enough of us agreed they would change there Satanic ways.


I assume you dont frequent the mutantville bar.


----------



## radpuppy (Dec 16, 2008)

I don't really see how the companies that use these type of adds think it will improve their bow sales, or any other archery product, Martin is not the only archery company doing this.They should rely on a really good product that has proven itself to be worthy of a customers purchase and be humble yet proud of the fact that they have a great product and focus on the value of that product for the need of the customer instead of trying to entertain the customer with such ads as the Martin ad. I am not promoting Mathews but I have seen the interviews with Matt McPherson and I was really impressed with his ability to express humility,and but at the same time promote his companies product. This is what makes a company go from Good To Great is never getting in a comfort zone but always developing new ideas for products to meet the customers expectations and going beyond expectation to please the customer. And I also believe as a Chritian that God will bless the companies that follow His Instruction in their daily lives. Thanks, not bashing or putting anyone down just my opinion.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

The sad part about this thread, its virtual paper and you can't even wipe your butt with it.


----------



## Nichko (Mar 24, 2008)

J-Daddy said:


> I STILL like Boobies!!!!


Make that two of us! Put me down for a set please!


----------



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

Nichko said:


> Make that two of us! Put me down for a set please!


That could be taken at least two different ways!


----------



## Babooze (Jan 5, 2008)

The OP is one Conflicted person! Does a beautiful Woman make you THAT UNCOMFORTABLE that you must demonize her and use the Bible to justify it? Its wrong for a business to use a Woman (half naked or otherwise) to advertise a product, but the Church can use a guy in nothing but a loin cloth nailed to a torture device and you find inspiration in it? Thankfully people like you are in the vast minority! A Professor once told me a long time ago, " Beware the true believer". I think it applies here. One more thing that I cant believe ...................14 freakin pages??????????? LOL


----------



## Just One (Mar 13, 2011)

I Love the Lord and believe in the practical application of God's word! Sometime's a person can be to heavenly minded to do any earthly good. What i'm about to share, I heard a long time ago. If your driving down the road and you see a pretty women, that's not a sin! When you pass her by and look in the rear view mirror at her, well that's not a sin either! Where the sin part come's is when you drive around the block! :amen:


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> I agree, it's completely dumb that they have to advertize like that. It's sad that women will scoop down to such a low level for that kind of attention which is the wrong kind of attention. I think any compnay that advertizes like that must have bad products to have to get attention that way.
> One of the reasons I really like Mathews is because they are a Christian company.


WOW, I can't believe you. I can tell you have never looked at a martin add in your life hypocrite, Laura has been in martin adds for years !!!


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

willowbend said:


> Cause you figured out there was no chance you could ever TAP that,bwahahahahahahaha


I understand you're joking here....  Even though true 

She's married, I'm married. Breaking my vows is something I'll never do.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I Wanna see more Hot chick pics holding a Bow,Naked,Clothed Who cares,i like Woman,If you dont like looking at hot woman,Your a Little light on your loafers,I hear toronto is having a parade for your time this weekend,go preach to those fairies.


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm a Christian and I think it is normal to be look at pretty women. There is absolutely nothing wrong with the Martin adverstisement in my opinion. I do not know Laura Francese, but I've heard from numerous people she is a nice person.


----------



## zmax hunter (Aug 21, 2006)

Do people like the OP watch the Miss America Pagent,...watch the talent and evening gown portion then turn the channel when they come out in swimsuits?


----------



## TheFieldArcher (Feb 26, 2011)

> I don't go to the pool or beach. It isn't a joke, the condition this world is in is terrible. A woman is to dress with modesty (1 Timothy 2:9). Even though these things are accepted by our world doesn't mean that they are biblical. Stone vs a real woman, thats like shooting your glendale buck or the real thing. I would never support Martin, the Archerytalk add isn't as bad, but why is it neccessary? Would not a pic of a big buck, elk, turkey, moose not do the job?


The womens hunting market is growing, look at She hunting apparel. It is marketing, I bet the model was happy to get a check, especially in this economy.


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

If it works then it works it is everywhere sex sells we all have seen these adds etc. So it is not your bag of tea for myself I am not gonna say I have never looked @ a skin mag some are pretty darn good if you ask me taste full to. I wish I was Hefner cause then I could buy any every bow I wanted. As for sex being a bad thing it is not. Sex is as much as a part of life as death and taxes.


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a degree in journalism and I had to take a lot of advertising classes in college. At the beginning of one class, the instructor held up a Playboy calendar in full view of the whole class. Everyone got a good look at it. Then he put it down on the desk and asked anyone who could answer... "What month was it?" 

No one knew the answer!!!!!!! 

The point of his lesson that day was that everyone believes that "Sex Sells" but it is a myth. That was 20 years ago and to this day I am more convnced than ever that he was right. Sex may get your attention, but it does NOTHING to motivate you to buy a bow. Laura Francese is a beautiful woman, but what does the ad really tell you about a Martin Bow? Do you think you would buy a Martin from seeing that ad, rather than buying a bow like a Mathews or a Hoyt that have a reputation for quality and innovation? If you would, you are a world-class idiot. Martin has WASTED a lot of money over the years running ads like that which do nothing to help a potential buyer learn more about their product. When I see an ad like that I wonder what they are hiding from. Archery Talk may be doing the same thing with their ads in Bowhunter. I saw that ad for years, never really thinking about what it was for. It wasn;'t until I came to Archery Talk through another channel that I made the connection. Certainly there is a better marketing strategy for these products.


----------



## stonecoldkiller (Nov 5, 2010)

Good looking half naked women excite me! And completely naked good looking women can sell me about any thing!!!


clwilki said:


> I was wondering if I was the only one tha finds the fact that Martin and some of these other "archery" folks have turned to sexual adds offensive? I hope that there is not a day when Mathews, PSE, or Hoyt turn too half dressed women for there adds. As a christian I find it offensive and sad that women have stupped as low as they have in todays society. I get Bowhunting and Bowhunter the magazine and the first thing that I have done lately is rip the back page off (Martin add) and tare out the page with the ARCHERYTALK add, with the gals chest hanging out. Come on fellas is this what this sport has turned into. I would think that there might be some other true christians that find this offensive. I really enjoy Archeytalk, and it is very helpful, I just wish that they wouldn't have turned to this for advertisement. Maybe if enough of us agreed they would change there Satanic ways.


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## bscott29 (May 3, 2008)

I love Jesus! I also love looking at anything Laura wants to show me. Especially when shes got a bow in her hand which I also love.


----------



## stonecoldkiller (Nov 5, 2010)




----------



## cropdustersteve (May 1, 2009)

clwilki said:


> I was wondering if I was the only one tha finds the fact that Martin and some of these other "archery" folks have turned to sexual adds offensive? I hope that there is not a day when Mathews, PSE, or Hoyt turn too half dressed women for there adds. As a christian I find it offensive and sad that women have stupped as low as they have in todays society. I get Bowhunting and Bowhunter the magazine and the first thing that I have done lately is rip the back page off (Martin add) and tare out the page with the ARCHERYTALK add, with the gals chest hanging out. Come on fellas is this what this sport has turned into. I would think that there might be some other true christians that find this offensive. I really enjoy Archeytalk, and it is very helpful, I just wish that they wouldn't have turned to this for advertisement. Maybe if enough of us agreed they would change there Satanic ways.


X2 I've been saying the same thing for a while now.


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

Epic thread!!!!!!


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

Whack/Stack said:


> I have a degree in journalism and I had to take a lot of advertising classes in college. At the beginning of one class, the instructor held up a Playboy calendar in full view of the whole class. Everyone got a good look at it. Then he put it down on the desk and asked anyone who could answer... "What month was it?"
> 
> No one knew the answer!!!!!!!
> 
> The point of his lesson that day was that everyone believes that "Sex Sells" but it is a myth. That was 20 years ago and to this day I am more convnced than ever that he was right. Sex may get your attention, but it does NOTHING to motivate you to buy a bow. Laura Francese is a beautiful woman, but what does the ad really tell you about a Martin Bow? Do you think you would buy a Martin from seeing that ad, rather than buying a bow like a Mathews or a Hoyt that have a reputation for quality and innovation? If you would, you are a world-class idiot. Martin has WASTED a lot of money over the years running ads like that which do nothing to help a potential buyer learn more about their product. When I see an ad like that I wonder what they are hiding from. Archery Talk may be doing the same thing with their ads in Bowhunter. I saw that ad for years, never really thinking about what it was for. It wasn;'t until I came to Archery Talk through another channel that I made the connection. Certainly there is a better marketing strategy for these products.


I stated in an earlier post....BECAUSE Laura is HOT AS HELL.. AND I like looking at her half naked, I went to Martins website. I probably would'nt have gone there if she didnt represent them. When I was on the site, I looked at the bows and like what they had to offer.

I was in a local shop today and because Laura is HOT AS HELL... AND I like looking at her half naked, I looked at the Martin products he had to offer.

It sure worked on Me...if I'm gullible.. so be it... if it's a cheap marketing ploy.. so be it.

Hot half naked chicks rock.....IMHO,PSE, Mathews, Bowtech and Hoyt should all step up to the plate...LOL

CAN I GET AN "AMEN" FOR MORE HALF(or full) NAKED CHICKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stonecoldkiller (Nov 5, 2010)

Keith t said:


> I stated in an earlier post....BECAUSE Laura is HOT AS HELL.. AND I like looking at her half naked, I went to Martins website. I probably would'nt have gone there if she didnt represent them. When I was on the site, I looked at the bows and like what they had to offer.
> 
> I was in a local shop today and because Laura is HOT AS HELL... AND I like looking at her half naked, I looked at the Martin products he had to offer.
> 
> ...


Amen!!


----------



## ultratec1971 (Nov 16, 2008)

Here is a crazy idea,if you don't like to look at nice looking women don't do it


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

stonecoldkiller said:


> Amen!!


We get it you like boobies. I also love looking at Laura and every other hot girl i see, but it will never make me buy one of their bows. I have looked at their bows before but unless they start giving a Laura away with every bow I wont be buying a Martin anytime soon.


----------



## talon1961 (Mar 13, 2008)

Speaking of hell...sinced it is based on belief, if a person doesn't believe in it, then they shouldn't have an issue in the world...I mean heaven, also a bleief, may be a great place, but as long as you don't believe in the place based on belief, you won't end up there...seems like a win-win...at least as fas as TA-TAS for my viewing pleasure are concerned...[/QUOTE]

If you believe in heaven or hell or not doesn't change a thing. When you die, you will find out for sure. If you're wrong and there is a heaven and a hell, because you didn't believe, you will inherit your place in hell. If there is no heaven or hell, then you just become a pile of worthless bones and dust and you life really had no meaning at all. I choose to believe in the one true God and his son Jesus Christ who died for the forgiveness of my sins. I've accepted this as my lifestyle. I believe in living my life in a way that reflects the character of Christ: passion, love, forgiveness, healthy living, compassion, and empathy. I have lots of Christian and non-Christian friends and treat them all the same. I don't believe in trying to ram my beliefs down anyone's throat, but will gladly share my beliefs with anyone who asks. I don't condone the use or abuse of advertising when the integrity of the person is being degraded or exploited. If the ads are demeaning or degrading to females then they have crossed the lines of decency. I see nothing wrong with the female body, and have no problems with the Martin Ads or the AT ads. They are done in good taste and I don't consider them to be degrading or demeaning of the female sex. Christians are human, just like anyone else and we sin quite often. Christians, or so-called Christians who exploit others, whether sexually, physically, emotionally, or financially will have to answer to God for their actions, just as non christians will have to answer for their non beliefs. When a Christian (Priests, Ministers, etc) commits a sin or crime everyone wants to lump all Christians in the same boat with them, even though its a menial few who commit these acts. If a non-Christian does the same things, shouldn't then all non Christians be classified accordingly? I believe we shouldn't judge anyone by what they believe or don't believe spiritually. I don't usually post on threads debating religion as it really doesn't get anything accomplished. This is a bowhunting/archery forum. Lets try to be civil and tolerant of each others views on religion. To the OP, I appreciate your willingness to state your belief, it took courage. However, don't expect everyone else to share your views, its not going to change a thing. To everyone else, lets get this thread closed and get on to discussing things related to our sport! Sorry if I offended anyone, I really didn't mean to.


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

Has anybody posted picture of said unchristain, sexual, pluck your eyes out, burn in effigy, disgraceful, satanic worship martin add? Close ups would be a plus !.!


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

LOL....this is the greatest thread EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

If you believe in heaven or hell or not doesn't change a thing. When you die, you will find out for sure. [/QUOTE]

Exactly why I would rather live my life believing in God and Heaven and find out there is none, than to live my life thinking there is none and finding out there is.


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## Jarocal (Feb 21, 2010)

stonecoldkiller said:


> View attachment 1099191


Me too. They don't affect my huinting purchases but I think they should put more of them in the adverts:whoo:


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

I hope every company has a sexy ad. Then this guy can find a new sport. I guess he'd be loads of fun around a campfire. Oh wait no booze either probably.


----------



## Jarocal (Feb 21, 2010)

Backstrapz said:


> I hope every company has a sexy ad. Then this guy can find a new sport. I guess he'd be loads of fun around a campfire. Oh wait no booze either probably.


OMG a half naked hot chick carrying a cold draft and a Carbon Matrix or a Reezen? Now that would be an advert!


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

[/QUOTE]

If you believe in heaven or hell or not doesn't change a thing. When you die, you will find out for sure. If you're wrong and there is a heaven and a hell, because you didn't believe, you will inherit your place in hell. If there is no heaven or hell, then you just become a pile of worthless bones and dust and you life really had no meaning at all. I choose to believe in the one true God and his son Jesus Christ who died for the forgiveness of my sins. I've accepted this as my lifestyle. I believe in living my life in a way that reflects the character of Christ: passion, love, forgiveness, healthy living, compassion, and empathy. I have lots of Christian and non-Christian friends and treat them all the same. I don't believe in trying to ram my beliefs down anyone's throat, but will gladly share my beliefs with anyone who asks. I don't condone the use or abuse of advertising when the integrity of the person is being degraded or exploited. If the ads are demeaning or degrading to females then they have crossed the lines of decency. I see nothing wrong with the female body, and have no problems with the Martin Ads or the AT ads. They are done in good taste and I don't consider them to be degrading or demeaning of the female sex. Christians are human, just like anyone else and we sin quite often. Christians, or so-called Christians who exploit others, whether sexually, physically, emotionally, or financially will have to answer to God for their actions, just as non christians will have to answer for their non beliefs. When a Christian (Priests, Ministers, etc) commits a sin or crime everyone wants to lump all Christians in the same boat with them, even though its a menial few who commit these acts. If a non-Christian does the same things, shouldn't then all non Christians be classified accordingly? I believe we shouldn't judge anyone by what they believe or don't believe spiritually. I don't usually post on threads debating religion as it really doesn't get anything accomplished. This is a bowhunting/archery forum. Lets try to be civil and tolerant of each others views on religion. To the OP, I appreciate your willingness to state your belief, it took courage. However, don't expect everyone else to share your views, its not going to change a thing. To everyone else, lets get this thread closed and get on to discussing things related to our sport! Sorry if I offended anyone, I really didn't mean to.[/QUOTE]

*Look up Pascal's wager.*


----------



## Jarocal (Feb 21, 2010)

robbcayman said:


> To everyone else, lets get this thread closed and get on to discussing things related to our sport! Sorry if I offended anyone, I really didn't mean to.


 Are you saying hot chicks have no place in archery?


BLASPHEMY!!!


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

Backstrapz said:


> I hope every company has a sexy ad. Then this guy can find a new sport. I guess he'd be loads of fun around a campfire. Oh wait no booze either probably.


Booze is the devils juice. It's what satan drinks while raping and pillaging .


----------



## MarineSTC (Dec 5, 2008)

:deadhorse


----------



## Jarocal (Feb 21, 2010)

tapout155 said:


> Booze is the devils juice. It's what satan drinks while raping and pillaging .


You calling me Satan?


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

Jarocal said:


> You calling me Satan?


I'm drinking the Devils juice right now. I haven't started raping and pillaging yet, but give it time.


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Sure is alot of us going to hell by the sounds of it hahaha


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

*It's a sad day for all Bow Companys.......!!!*

Maybe The Op Clwilki, would like to see this gal take the place of Laura Francese, advertising model for Martin......!!!......I guess were all a Bunch Of Heathens....And I'm not Really a Christian ....Sorry I had to do it........:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::wink:


----------



## AllOut (Jan 23, 2009)

*Look up Pascal's wager.*[/QUOTE]

I was going to say the same thing
Completely idiotic way to think


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

turkeyhunter60 said:


> Maybe The Op Clwilki, would like to see this gal take the place of Laura Francese, advertising model for Martin......!!!......I guess were all a Bunch Of Heathens....And I'm not Really a Christian ....Sorry I had to do it........:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::wink:


I think I speak for everyone here when I say :hungry::hungry::hungry:


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

Bowtech's#1 said:


> I agree. It is sad they think they need the sex to sell their product. It seems rather two faced to say "we need to bring children into archery" and then run ads in archery mags that are not children appropriate. I don't buy Martin bows for this reason. JMHO


 i dont think they need the sex to sell but why not increase the sales if it does help. . . but if any of us buy a bow because of the sex appeal the ad provides well be prepared for a bow you may not like


----------



## Send It (Jun 25, 2011)

Always figured the sin is in how you react to the temptation. But having lived and worked in a few islamic countries I'm very glad my wife and two daughters don't have to wear blue/black dresses and face coverings. Islamic law is out of respect for women too. Thinking that forced religous views on another is rather against the Christian concept of free agency.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

Jarocal said:


> Are you saying hot chicks have no place in archery?
> 
> 
> BLASPHEMY!!!


Why did you fake quote me like that? I would never say that. In fact, I want to see some more hot chicks!!


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

With that image my friends, this thread has officially jumped the shark! ukey:


----------



## nodog (Mar 1, 2005)

Send It said:


> Always figured the sin is in how you react to the temptation. .


I think you figuring needs work unless it's from your own book. I wonder why it says "lead us not into temptation". For me one of the sins is buying from someone who uses temptation to sell the product. It's a sin against logic and we love the time of year when the deer use their peckers to think instead of their logic. People who deal with other that involve them in their schemes find their lives are never their own again. Just look at government for starters.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

I have found the best way to get rid of temptation is to give in to it.


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you Moderators for removing that photo!


----------



## Captain1221 (Oct 26, 2009)

LMAO the things people complain about these days...


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

clwilki said:


> I was wondering if I was the only one tha finds the fact that Martin and some of these other "archery" folks have turned to sexual adds offensive? I hope that there is not a day when Mathews, PSE, or Hoyt turn too half dressed women for there adds. As a christian I find it offensive and sad that women have stupped as low as they have in todays society. I get Bowhunting and Bowhunter the magazine and the first thing that I have done lately is rip the back page off (Martin add) and tare out the page with the ARCHERYTALK add, with the gals chest hanging out. Come on fellas is this what this sport has turned into. I would think that there might be some other true christians that find this offensive. I really enjoy Archeytalk, and it is very helpful, I just wish that they wouldn't have turned to this for advertisement. Maybe if enough of us agreed they would change there Satanic ways.


i have far more important things in my life to worry about, than martin archery using a smokin chick for their advertising


----------



## wis_archer (Jul 27, 2007)

Guess what?

God created people NAKED!

How dare Him!


----------



## bucknut1 (Sep 21, 2006)

wow


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

It's just advertising......no different than girl singers dressing in next to nothing's to sell thier cd's.......sad part is if anyone actually buys a product just because a skimmpy dressed chick is shown using it.Imo..thats what it all boils down to.


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

I buy playboy for the articles.


----------



## Awatsonjr (Jun 2, 2011)

Hypocrite.


----------



## dpattarcher (Mar 7, 2009)

clwilki said:


> I don't go to the pool or beach. It isn't a joke, the condition this world is in is terrible. A woman is to dress with modesty (1 Timothy 2:9). Even though these things are accepted by our world doesn't mean that they are biblical. Stone vs a real woman, thats like shooting your glendale buck or the real thing. I would never support Martin, the Archerytalk add isn't as bad, but why is it neccessary? Would not a pic of a big buck, elk, turkey, moose not do the job?


But the pic of a animal for advertising may not have enough fur for you.


----------



## nuttinbutchunks (Jul 18, 2008)

Big Joe Buck said:


> I'm a Christian and I'm not sure how "offensive" it is, but I do think its pretty sad that Martin has to stoop so low, just to get someone to look at their bows. I don't see mathews, hoyt, pse, or bowtech using sex to try to sell bows!
> 
> I agree. I would prefer to see camo clad Cameron Haynes types in adds for hunting products than scantily clad women. It just doesn't fit, and it gives the impression that the smartest hunters in the world (Bow hunters) are driven by carnal instincts. A lot like beer commercials.:darkbeer:


----------



## Foxrod5.0 (Sep 3, 2010)

I believe in God. I like archery.. Women are beautiful... What kind of sinner am I? Am i a better christian than you if I tear out these ads and burn them? Maybe I should burn the whole magizine. No the whole magazine rack. No, the whole store. No, the whole town. BOOBS, BOOBS, BOOBS. It's all Martin's fault.


----------



## danesdad (Feb 6, 2007)

I'll buy ANY bow if Laura recommends it....


----------



## danesdad (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## danesdad (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm buying!


----------



## Thingypro3 (Sep 8, 2009)

clwilki said:


> I was wondering if I was the only one tha finds the fact that Martin and some of these other "archery" folks have turned to sexual adds offensive? I hope that there is not a day when Mathews, PSE, or Hoyt turn too half dressed women for there adds. As a christian I find it offensive and sad that women have stupped as low as they have in todays society. I get Bowhunting and Bowhunter the magazine and the first thing that I have done lately is rip the back page off (Martin add) and tare out the page with the ARCHERYTALK add, with the gals chest hanging out. Come on fellas is this what this sport has turned into. I would think that there might be some other true christians that find this offensive. I really enjoy Archeytalk, and it is very helpful, I just wish that they wouldn't have turned to this for advertisement. Maybe if enough of us agreed they would change there Satanic ways.


I agree with ya i got your back!


----------



## Thingypro3 (Sep 8, 2009)

wis_archer said:


> Guess what?
> 
> God created people NAKED!
> 
> How dare Him!


That he did before there was ever such a thing called "lust" before there was never sin in this messed up world we live in


----------



## dwagaman (Nov 7, 2010)

clwilki said:


> Adam sinned because of EVE. Judge as you would be Judged. I am not calling out others, I just wonder if I am the only one who wishes this sport would not turn to Sex! Thats it.


For starters I think this thread is a joke. Your offended by attractive women to the point you won't go to the beach or go swimming? Thats funny and kinda sad all at the same time. This sport has been heavily influenced by sex for some time. Go to a trade show lately? Girls in mini skirts and high heels? How about the popularity of the Crush? Do you think the way Tiffany looks has anything to do with its popularity? Seriously, get over it or move to the Middle East where all the females wear "Bee Keeper" suits. Lame OP


----------



## solohunter (Feb 22, 2005)

Martin is a fine company and I bet their female models have done way more community service to benefit others than us average Joes. I have had a subscription to Bowhunting and it is a great magazine also. Beautiful women selling products is part of our culture I enjoy it. As for the religious/spiritual/good/bad/decent/indecent aspect of this thread do not like it do not buy it. BTW Jim Bakker is running a special on his buckets of food, buy a certain amount and get a free iodine bottle...yeah whos zooming who?


----------



## dray223 (May 19, 2010)

Thingypro3 said:


> That he did before there was ever such a thing called "lust" before there was never sin in this messed up world we live in


So your saying God didn't anticipate these things would happen?


----------



## sandblast (Feb 8, 2010)

Dang, I must have clicked the wrong link again and logged into Al Quaeda talk.


----------



## markfromholland (Nov 6, 2007)

next time i will buy a Martin bow



danesdad said:


>


----------



## Corinth Hunter (May 6, 2009)

have seen this add for years and never relized they were selling bows!


----------



## Zim (Jun 28, 2010)

I too wish they would stop all this........................unless they use a few really hot asians. And that only if reasonably discreet.


----------



## flatlineks (Nov 26, 2009)

Nuff said brother-amen


Target Tony said:


> its the bowhunters Big 3.
> Bows
> Beer
> Boobs
> ...


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

Target Tony said:


> its the bowhunters Big 3.
> Bows
> Beer
> Boobs
> ...


Dang thats good...............


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

Wont the Martin bashing ever stop,next thing people will be complaining the Martin bows are to SEXY...................... :darkbeer:


----------



## wstribrny (Sep 20, 2009)

I was just thinking the same thought!..... DOn't get me started... That is a whole nother discussion all together.


Speedykills said:


> I wonder if this person is from that church in Kansas that was demanstrating at military funerals!


----------



## wstribrny (Sep 20, 2009)

Sometimes i wonder why i surf all the way thru these 17 page threads.... And this STANLEY,, is the simple answer. I now know the TRUE story of the first bad hit on a deer that i can tell for the rest of my life! Its hard to believe that something like that could ACTUALLY happen!!! Just amazing!


Stanley said:


> Santa Clause got caught humping the Easter bunny and Rudolf (glowing red nose was a result of overindulging in the spirits) was pissed. Cupid then arrowed Rudolf in the butt and bingo you have the first bad hit deer arrowed and not retrieved. This was how infidelity and bad hits got started. As distinctly illustrated, sex and non vital hits have been going on forever.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Is this a Martin?


----------



## Nuge60 (Jan 23, 2008)

There's a BOW there?!?!?!? LMBO!!!!


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

vftcandy said:


> Is this a Martin?


Those nice young ladies are sinners!!!!! I should probably have a private chat with the both of them! Let me go get my gimp suit, I'll be right back.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Nuge60 said:


> There's a BOW there?!?!?!? LMBO!!!!


I think it is definitely dual cam....haha


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Hot chicks love longbows....sorry fellers!:embara:


----------



## proelite06 (Feb 9, 2011)

If you don't like it don't look. Were all human beings, Women have breasts. It's a fact of life. If you don't like it move to the middle east were they are forced to cover everything. Then you won't be tempted to look and you can't blame anyone. People need to get a grip. If seeing those ads get you upset you have got issues that need to be dealt with. I think people are way to uptight about these sort of things.


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

vftcandy said:


> Hot chicks love longbows....sorry fellers!:embara:


I've gotta get a membership at that range!!!!


----------



## HogHunterInFl (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## dwagaman (Nov 7, 2010)

vftcandy said:


> Is this a Martin?


I'm so offended by this!!! Why am I not in the middle damit!!!!


----------



## Air Raider (May 18, 2010)

I can't help but :rofl: when i think about seeing a grown man , viciously ripping the out pages of a magazine, cursing them to hell,because it has ads with half naked chicks holding bows... completely ridiculously absurd!!:rofl:


----------



## dwagaman (Nov 7, 2010)

Air Raider said:


> I can't help but :rofl: when i think about seeing a grown man , viciously ripping the out pages of a magazine, cursing them to hell,because it has ads with half naked chicks holding bows... completely ridiculously absurd!!:rofl:


I have a visual image of Ed Gein ripping the pages out and cursing them to hell. I'm guessin he shared the OP's view of women in general........................


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

Speedykills said:


> Wont the Martin bashing ever stop,next thing people will be complaining the Martin bows are to SEXY...................... :darkbeer:


Well, I did see someone put a pair of granny panties and bra on their bow and take pictures in bed, Oh wait, I think that was a Matthews.


----------



## solohunter (Feb 22, 2005)

vftcandy said:


> Hot chicks love longbows....sorry fellers!:embara:


Thank God for women....


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

Air Raider said:


> I can't help but :rofl: when i think about seeing a grown man , viciously ripping the out pages of a magazine, cursing them to hell,because it has ads with half naked chicks holding bows... completely ridiculously absurd!!:rofl:


i'm with ya....i also thought of "it puts the lotion on it's skin so it's skin won't get dry" :lol:


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

So I guess Primos should be boycotted, anyone seen their commercial for the Super model trailcam?


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

Shoot just pull you eyes out and plug your ear drums. Might be the only chance you have at being saved!!!!!!


----------



## gravediggermtv (Jan 21, 2011)

clwilki said:


> Adam sinned because of EVE. Judge as you would be Judged. I am not calling out others, I just wonder if I am the only one who wishes this sport would not turn to Sex! Thats it.


WoW now there is a crazzy person right there.i love sex,i love archery,sex sales.get over your self you jesus freak


----------



## Freelance Bowhunter (Sep 7, 2010)

I hope the OP learned a couple things from this post:

1) A condescending attitude will get you no where when it comes to helping others see your point of view. 

2) There are a LOT of HATERS out there who can't wait to disrespect and attack you if they do not share your views.


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

clwilki said:


> I agree, the condition of humanity is terrible, but I expect this kind of filth from Bud Light or Skoal, but the archery world doesn't need it.


Now you sir take that back immediately. I can handle you ripping on Martin. Heck, I can even handle you ripping on other people. But Budweiser and SKOAL!!! You just crossed the line sir!


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

Backstrapz said:


> Pretty judgmental for Christian.


The Bible says not to judge others in regards to their religious practices, which is often misinterpreted as not allowing one to have a firm opinion on any matter of morality. On the contrary, discernment comes from the Holy Spirit indwelling a believer in Christ and it is necessary at times to swim against the flow. Folks have been abusing such texts for years in an attempt to get themselves off the hook for behavior that violates Scriptural principles. When Jesus taught on the issue of sexual morality in the Sermon on the Mount (Matthew 5-7), he plainly stated that "anyone who looks at a woman lustfully has already committed adultery with her in his heart." I've seen lame attempts to turn this around on Christians as well, when an individual claims they can look as such images with a pure heart. However the motto "sex sells" is an obvious refuting of such a contention. It isn't your fellow AT'er who you will have to convince of the purity of your mind when you see a Victoria's Secret commercial or Martin gal ad.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Alaska at heart said:


> The Bible says not to judge others in regards to their religious practices, which is often misinterpreted as not allowing one to have a firm opinion on any matter of morality. On the contrary, discernment comes from the Holy Spirit indwelling a believer in Christ and it is necessary at times to swim against the flow. Folks have been abusing such texts for years in an attempt to get themselves off the hook for behavior that violates Scriptural principles. When Jesus taught on the issue of sexual morality in the Sermon on the Mount (Matthew 5-7), he plainly stated that "anyone who looks at a woman lustfully has already committed adultery with her in his heart." I've seen lame attempts to turn this around on Christians as well, when an individual claims they can look as such images with a pure heart. However the motto "sex sells" is an obvious refuting of such a contention. It isn't your fellow AT'er who you will have to convince of the purity of your mind when you see a Victoria's Secret commercial or Martin gal ad.


I lust when I look at my Hoyt...is that the same thing? Dang it! I have cheated on my Mathews...


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow, this thread broke the 500 post mark!!! 

"Hell" sure doesn't sound like the place you think it might if all these beautiful young women are going there for posing for archery manufacturers.


----------



## motox77 (Feb 25, 2011)

this is my woman trying to sell her gt500
View attachment donk.bmp


----------



## motox77 (Feb 25, 2011)

is that offensive?


----------



## bdoman2 (May 9, 2010)

Im christian too and the guy who started this post is either a hard core extremist or just tryin to stir up trouble. Or maybe just gay gay gay


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

I'll go with the last 3 words in your statement.


----------



## willowbend (Aug 3, 2007)

when is martin or others gonna use a hot girl,have not seen any yet


----------



## outbackbowhunte (Jul 29, 2005)

Its been a while since I've read the bible, but if a womans body is offensive to the eyes of God, why was it that Adam and Eve were running around naked in Eden.............It took Satan tempting Eve to eat the "fruit of knowledge" that put an end to innocence and shame into the minds of men.

My question is, are you doing Gods work or Satan's work when you point out shameful behaviour............

I would also like to thank the guys that pointed out there was a bow in that ad. lol


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

Don't be a hater


----------



## Keesey (Oct 20, 2009)

Ive been keeping up with this thread a little and I think Im gonna chime in a bit. Im a christian to but Im not gonna tear up my magazine just cause there is a hot girl in it. To be honest I think Martins adds really arent that bad unless they have an XXX add yall are talking about that I never saw. Laura is clothed in all of them Ive ever seen, shes just really hot. And she actually shoots a bow so why not get a hot girl that actually shoots to advertise for you. To be completely honest I dont even see why we have to bring the christian thing into it. It just seems like its been taken a little far if you ask me. God doesnt say not to look at hot girls holding bows he says not to lust and stuff over them

One question for the OP, what happens when you go to a beach (or pool) and see a girl in a bikini? Is that wrong to?


----------



## Keesey (Oct 20, 2009)

Is this the AT add your talking about? This is one of the only ones Ive really seen in magazines unless Im just not paying that much attention. And if this is the add her chest isnt hanging out or anything shes wearing a turtle neck


----------



## Make It Happen (Oct 26, 2010)

sex sells and with over 500 posts I guess its working because a lot of people went to check it out, right?


----------



## BrandonK (Oct 2, 2010)

I saw a guys post earlier in this that he hopes his daughter can grow up to be like these models. To me thats kinda sick and demented...you WANT guys of all ages lusting over your daughter? Thats pretty gross man...Anyways, I have to agree with the fact that it's sad that ALL aspects of live have turned to "sex sells". But Am I gonna condem them to hell for it? no. To me it's just the dumbing down of society. Check out the movie Idiocracy.

Oh yeah, and the people who say all these christians are "forcing" this stuff on you? Grow up. I'm sure the OP "forced" you to open this thread and read what he had to say. He also has a right to free speech just as much as you do. It's YOU who decides to listen (or read for this matter) or not. This isn't the 1800's when religion actually WAS forced upon you.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Last I knew, Adam and Eve walked around naked for the most part...minus a little leaf.


----------



## Timmy Big Time (Aug 8, 2010)

Kinda funny the simpletons who don't take the time to analyze and ponder what the OP was stating, and just blurt out gay. I think the OP was lamenting the specific use of an attractive women in suggestive clothing to represent a product. It's manipulation, and every single advertizement contains it, some are too simple to see it, some are oblivious, some are offended, some are mildly bothered.


----------



## Jarocal (Feb 21, 2010)

Timmy Big Time said:


> Kinda funny the simpletons who don't take the time to analyze and ponder what the OP was stating, and just blurt out gay. I think the OP was lamenting the specific use of an attractive women in suggestive clothing to represent a product. It's manipulation, and every single advertizement contains it, some are too simple to see it, some are oblivious, some are offended, some are mildly bothered.


You forgot to mention some enjoy seeing it. :wink:


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

The title is a sad day for Mathews Hoyt and PSE, do they use women in their ads or what is that supposed to mean?


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

ozzz said:


> The title is a sad day for Mathews Hoyt and PSE, do they use women in their ads or what is that supposed to mean?


I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## sizthediz (Feb 27, 2011)

whew.. i'm just glad that this is the worst problem we (as a society) have right now why don't you worry about yourself if you don't want to support xyz business than don't who cares.mind your business and i will mind mine get it.:wink:


----------



## sizthediz (Feb 27, 2011)

see now everyone knows why the romans threw your ancestors to the lions... wheres a roman when ya need one


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

No, it isn't.

:izza:


Timmy Big Time said:


> Kinda funny the simpletons who don't take the time to analyze and ponder what the OP was stating, and just blurt out gay. I think the OP was lamenting the specific use of an attractive women in suggestive clothing to represent a product. *It's manipulation*, and every single advertizement contains it, some are too simple to see it, some are oblivious, some are offended, some are mildly bothered.


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

Manipulation huh? I hardly think. What's this world coming to! So anal about everything! If you dont like the ad dont look at it! Plain and simple!


----------



## jrmsoccer32 (Feb 22, 2007)

this thread makes me LOL some people are so far out in left field its amazing


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

Backstrapz said:


> Ttt


why would you resurrect this thing?


----------



## lucky buck (Apr 12, 2008)

Okay, I've looked at the Martin bow ads and didn't see anything that would warrant the ladies in there wearing a scarlet letter or just dragging them out to the edge of the village and stoning them. I even managed to see a couple of bows every now and then. But I am curious, does the OP think that the other bow makers are using the men in their catalogs to corner the gay archer market? It does seem that some people have a problem with accepting that they are attracted to women. Get over it. These ladies aren't sireins trying to temp you into doing something immoral or that would embarrass you or your family. They are just models like in the other catalogs trying to get you interested in buying a bow.


----------



## lineape (Mar 21, 2006)

In any case, I can't believe some of the pictures posted on this thread. For the safety of all, I have saved these pictures to my computer so I can delete them , lol.


----------



## N2T (Jan 27, 2007)

Well if one's going to hell..may as well make it worth the trip right?


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

BLan said:


> why would you resurrect this thing?


The devil made me do it.


----------



## arhassett (Oct 12, 2008)

"It's manipulation..."

What lol? How so?


----------



## BlkIce (Apr 16, 2008)

I can't believe this is still going on. You guys will fuss over the strangest things. Like a bunch of old women at a quilting bee. :sad:


----------



## jmohunts (Jan 13, 2010)

Man you Bible Thumpers have nothing better to do but beoch about seeing some skin, give me a break, I'll stick with the scientific FACTS of evolution
Oh ya and the 3 "B's"
Going to Hell for sure, ha ha:wink:


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

Sorry but I like Laura and hell she needs a job as well. Obama has unemployment high enough without trying to take some of these girls jobs from them and not to mention Laura is a staff shooter for Martin. Tell me what is not to like.


----------



## BlkIce (Apr 16, 2008)

djmaxwe said:


> Sorry but I like Laura and hell she needs a job as well. Obama has unemployment high enough without trying to take some of these girls jobs from her and not to mention she is a staff shooter. *Tell me what is not to like*.
> View attachment 1108849
> View attachment 1108851


That big ugly thing messing up the pic on the right...:wink:


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

BlkIce said:


> That big ugly thing messing up the pic on the right...:wink:


LOL ya but not sure how to edit me.


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

BlkIce said:


> That big ugly thing messing up the pic on the right...:wink:


 Ha ha ha! lol Good one Ice!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

clwilki said:


> Adam sinned because of EVE. Judge as you would be Judged. I am not calling out others, I just wonder if I am the only one who wishes this sport would not turn to Sex! Thats it.


Adam sinned because Adam chose to sin - it didnt matter what eve wore....he CHOSE to sin.


----------



## ShootinStix (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow, who turned on the Bible Thumper channel and then got on ArcheryTalk? 

Hate to remind you, but your own Messiah was half naked at the cross - according to your "book". Shouldn't I find that offensive for all males? Wait, let me get on and blame all wood craftsmen because a male is half naked on a cross.

...here's your sign.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

More Martin pics just keep popping up...


----------



## Mooseman21 (Sep 7, 2008)

Think the original poster left this thread out of shame of his dumbness.


----------



## cowboy bowhnter (Nov 23, 2004)

Wow and she is back. This thead will make it to 20 pages.


----------



## huntin4Christ (Sep 3, 2009)

Some people are headed for a rude awakening


----------



## Noc-Buster (Jun 9, 2010)

I got slammed in private messages about agreeing with what some else said in this thread. Its a good thing I like this forum, I would have tore you guys up! I would have sent you guys home crying, complexed and hiding in a closet you crawled out of LOL. Women in ads are fine to look at, your not goin to hell!!


----------



## cheetah09 (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm a Christian,no it doesnt offend me.Yes I own a Martin bow.No I didn't buy it because of the hot chick.It was affordable and does what the others do for about half the price.I'm not going to stop watching Tiffany on tv just because she is good looking.I agree with others,if it bothers you then dont support those products.I do understand your point but I believe your taking it a little to far.If you look hard enough,you could find fault in almost any product you look at.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I agree to some extent, and I fear what life is coming to even more because of my daughters. But clwilki, you need to look very close at Genesis 3, Adam was right by Eve's side when she messed up. In my mind he bears as much, if not more, of the responsibility. All that said, I'll never buy a Martin, their bows aren't all that in my opinion anyway.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

will you pray for them?


huntin4Christ said:


> Some people are headed for a rude awakening


----------



## sirkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow. Here's an idea. Pull the cob outta your ___ and enjoy some boobs, it's only natural. We wouldn't like 'em so dang much if it wasn't.


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

I like turtles


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

welp here's to 20 pages


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

almost....


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

shame on you Martin!


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

did we make it to 20 yet?


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

Its really starting to bother me that I have to wait 30 seconds between each post.


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

Im going to boycot Bowhunter magazine as well. Im tired of taking a.....and looking at the Martin ads :wink:


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

just kidding. Im just trying to make it to page 20 and get some free posts in the process


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

up.


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

Okay im done


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

Here's hoping nelliot gets a little vaction for post whoring. LOL


----------



## hdmotoman (Jul 13, 2011)

Well I think that enough has been said on this subject but here's my $.02.
The man that generated this post is either without sin(since he cast the first stone) or just wanted to cause a stir. I can see a marketing guy from the other companies starting something like this thread just as a sounding board and a little opinion tracking 'cause I have had an interesting time going throught the discussions. As a life long devout Christian, I am in agreement that the moral fiber of this country is substantially different now as compared with my youth but I wouldn't condemn Martin for the ads in question at any level. Compared to some of the other ads in this world, Martins are extremely benign. If this marketing strategy didn't work, It wouldn't be used. I've even used the same type of attractant in the field during the rut. Blaming the women in these ads would be tantmount to blaming the drug suppliers in this country. If there wasn't a buyer there wouldn't be a supply.


----------



## fisherboy_01 (Jun 13, 2010)

clwilki said:


> *I was wondering if I was the only one tha finds the fact that Martin and some of these other "archery" folks have turned to sexual adds offensive?* I hope that there is not a day when Mathews, PSE, or Hoyt turn too half dressed women for there adds. As a christian I find it offensive and sad that women have stupped as low as they have in todays society. I get Bowhunting and Bowhunter the magazine and the first thing that I have done lately is rip the back page off (Martin add) and tare out the page with the ARCHERYTALK add, with the gals chest hanging out. Come on fellas is this what this sport has turned into. I would think that there might be some other true christians that find this offensive. I really enjoy Archeytalk, and it is very helpful, I just wish that they wouldn't have turned to this for advertisement. Maybe if enough of us agreed they would change there Satanic ways.


 yes yes you are, im not religious but common bud all you doin in this post is trying to push your beliefs and i hate bible pushers NOT RELIGIOUS PEOPLE BIBLE PUSHERS!!!! your even saying christians that dont find this offensive are not true cristians. god man

Dave


----------



## dray223 (May 19, 2010)

maybe 20 now?


----------



## dray223 (May 19, 2010)

Or now....


----------



## dray223 (May 19, 2010)

Wait, did someone say they liked turtles?


----------



## cunninghamww (Jun 8, 2011)

twenty...boom.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

What the hell pun intended how did I just find this thread. My wife and I laughed all the way through it. 
I'm trying to talk her into getting naked but she's afraid she'll get struck by lightning. Dang it! No luck again this month!


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

This is right up there with other equally important priorities...falls somewhere between navel lint and O J Simpson's prison release.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Jarocal (Feb 21, 2010)

eric schmaus said:


> Manipulation huh? I hardly think. What's this world coming to! So anal about everything! If you dont like the ad dont look at it! Plain and simple!



[giggle] you said anal [/giggle]


----------



## lucky buck (Apr 12, 2008)

I wonder if my wife will let me have an archery quiver like that for my bow? Doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## gunsnarrows (Jan 8, 2010)

i like jelly beans!


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

This is a long post and I didn't read it all. I hope that somewhere it is mentioned that Jesus died for our sins. Us Christians can break everyone of the 10 commandments and then ask for forgiveness and repent and we are home free. This can be hard for some to accept because this is not how the world works. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## budtripp (Feb 5, 2010)

robbcayman said:


> ttt


wow!! :mg::wink:


----------



## woodslife (Jun 2, 2011)

I think this thread backfired for the OP! Nothing but T n' A which is exactly what he doesn't want! Get it tits n' arrows!:bounce:


----------



## Monarchcx (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't see many pictures. I must have missed alot of them! Dang it!


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Monarchcx said:


> I don't see many pictures. I must have missed alot of them! Dang it!


Lol you missed all the good stuff.


----------



## treeslinger2 (Feb 23, 2010)

"Judge not lest ye be judged"


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

21......Actually wondering why I am following this thread


----------



## nelliott (Feb 22, 2008)

robbcayman said:


> TTT


Ugh so gross...........:darkbeer:


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

She looks to have a pretty good form...


----------



## Jacksss (Sep 3, 2010)

That there, my friend, will make a 3 legged frog jump sideways! I think I'm definitely going to hell for looking at that pic! Does it mean I sinned if I turn my computer upside down and sideways several times to get a better look at that tattoo on her back? Oh man, I just noticed this is my 69th post....I'm for sure going to hell for that one!


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Jacksss said:


> Oh man, I just noticed this is my 69th post....I'm for sure going to hell for that one!


Glad I could make you day...:darkbeer:


----------



## frickdogg (Jul 25, 2009)

Martin bows are loud anyways just think of the boobs as noise reduction. They got to sell there bows some how not very happy with there customer service.
Great big vibration dampeners!!!!!:mg:


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

oh preach it brother preach it!!!!
haha this thread is dumb IMO


----------



## dwagaman (Nov 7, 2010)

jim p said:


> This is a long post and I didn't read it all. I hope that somewhere it is mentioned that Jesus died for our sins. Us Christians can break everyone of the 10 commandments and then ask for forgiveness and repent and we are home free. This can be hard for some to accept because this is not how the world works. Merry Christmas to all.


Any "Bible Thumpers" out there that can translate this for me? I think I missed the point or was somehow distracted....


----------



## 22WVBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2010)

dwagaman said:


> Any "Bible Thumpers" out there that can translate this for me? I think I missed the point or was somehow distracted....


im not a bible thumper but hes sayin its wrong to consider yourself a christian and go out and do anything that isnt right in gods eyes and then think you can go back to church and ask for forgiveness and be ok


----------



## dwagaman (Nov 7, 2010)

22WVBOWHUNTER said:


> im not a bible thumper but hes sayin its wrong to consider yourself a christian and go out and do anything that isnt right in gods eyes and then think you can go back to church and ask for forgiveness and be ok


Actually I was trying to make the connection between his statement and this thread. I know this is a long one but it seemed to me it was all about archery manufacturers using attractive women to sell their products. I'm not sure but I don't think using women in advertising is a sin or breaks one of the ten commandments. I'm not sure what Jesus has to do with any of it tbh. I'm also pretty sure its July all around the world so I don't get the Merry Christmas statement either. I just did not get what you got from that statement...


----------



## BlkdOutZ7Xtreme (Apr 25, 2011)

Holy s**t. Jesus - the man, the myth, the, screw it need I say more ?


----------



## solohunter (Feb 22, 2005)

budtripp said:


> wow!! :mg::wink:


double wow...guy in the back is probably saying..."well at least this stupid looking hat matches her shirt....."


----------



## volgrad7 (Aug 5, 2010)

But you are judging those that do accept it. You made that very clear in your first post when you called out "true christians". You cannot have it both ways my friend. If you choose to sit in the high and mighty you cannot go back and state you are not judging soley because it makes YOU feel better. Your original post was VERY judgemental and for all purposes was clearly designed to be that way. I am a devout Christian myself and i understand where you are coming from but at the same time i dont feel the same as you regarding this subject matter, according to you i am not a "true christian"......so would that be judgemental? Yes. You clearly have your interpretation of the bible and i wouldnt be so niave to assume yours is the only one. Does that make anyone less than you? Or does it mean they worship differently with the same purpose at hand? IMO one of the reasons Christianity has been targeted by some is because of the attitude you so proudly display. I love my God, i worship him and i pray to him daily but i also try to be tolerant of others and not look down upon them. The bottom line here is the girl is very good looking and a great archery shooter.....so it would make logical sense for them to utilize the best looking female staff shooter out there wouldnt it? Do you suppose Martin should fold up shop and go bankrupt, effectively ending the lives of thousands of employees because they are too high and mighty to try and edgy advertising piece? Your problem again is you are judging....people, the company and those who make the decisions. You have not been in their position and you dont have to make those decisions and while its certainly easy for you so sit in your chair and degrade them for their choices you likely havent had to create a marketing campaign to compete in a cutthroat market to literally keep thousands employed and your company floating. Bucks are great, Turkeys are cool and Elk are wonderful but we all know that beatiful women sell. If you choose to continue to dress your wife in blue jean skirts everyday that is your perogative but i can assure you that because i woman wears a low cut shirt doesnt make her the devil you suppose her to be.


----------



## wthaynes (Aug 15, 2010)

Everyone is saying that martin has turned to sex to sell I don't see any sex happening just Gods creation


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Im looking at the martin ad right now in the bowhunting world magazine.. The picture i see is not degrading to women at all.. She is fully clothed with a camoflauge tank top on. I think they are just showing that women are equal to men in the archery world


----------



## Okie X (Dec 3, 2005)

I didn't even notice the chick in the ad. Bows give me boners.

Don't judge me....God made me this way.


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

Um we need more pics to evaluate her form.:darkbeer:


----------



## junglerooster1 (Jul 23, 2009)

a womans body is a work of art so if it offends you dont look.


----------



## Whiff44 (Feb 15, 2010)

is this a hunting forum or did i accidently click on the summer bible camp forum.... Who cares what these companies are advertising they are selling so they will not change! There are alot bigger problems in this world than girls in bikinis!!!


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

I think somebody is jealous their wife isn't smoking hot


----------



## ozzz (Jul 30, 2010)

My wife is a stone cold fox.


----------



## D3TH_OVRH3D (Sep 23, 2010)

clwilki said:


> I was wondering if I was the only one tha finds the fact that Martin and some of these other "archery" folks have turned to sexual adds offensive? I hope that there is not a day when Mathews, PSE, or Hoyt turn too half dressed women for there adds. As a christian I find it offensive and sad that women have stupped as low as they have in todays society. I get Bowhunting and Bowhunter the magazine and the first thing that I have done lately is rip the back page off (Martin add) and tare out the page with the ARCHERYTALK add, with the gals chest hanging out. Come on fellas is this what this sport has turned into. I would think that there might be some other true christians that find this offensive. I really enjoy Archeytalk, and it is very helpful, I just wish that they wouldn't have turned to this for advertisement. Maybe if enough of us agreed they would change there Satanic ways.


Sorry if this offends people, but I'm so fed up with religion trying to change the way things are. Religion was designed to control people, and that's exactly what you're trying to do. Reasearch some science, pal. How would you like it if I showed up on your doorstep at dinner time and preached to your family about my beliefs and tried to change everything that you believe in? I bet you wouldn't find that very acceptable, would you? I don't do things like that, because I respect other's opinions.. Even if they are totally wrong in my eyes.

Saying things like "True Christian" and "Satanic" doesn't make you any better.. It only makes you FEEL better, as if you're above other Christians. I don't have anything against the religious folks.. But your kind of religious attitude is the kind that makes me shake my head and wonder if you're in your right mind.

Do you have any idea how ridiculous you sound?


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

Why are you in this thread then? 

:izza:


D3TH_OVRH3D said:


> Sorry if this offends people, *but I'm so fed up with religion* trying to change the way things are. Religion was designed to control people, and that's exactly what you're trying to do. Reasearch some science, pal. How would you like it if I showed up on your doorstep at dinner time and preached to your family about my beliefs and tried to change everything that you believe in? I bet you wouldn't find that very acceptable, would you? I don't do things like that, because I respect other's opinions.. Even if they are totally wrong in my eyes.
> 
> Saying things like "True Christian" and "Satanic" doesn't make you any better.. It only makes you FEEL better, as if you're above other Christians. I don't have anything against the religious folks.. But your kind of religious attitude is the kind that makes me shake my head and wonder if you're in your right mind.
> 
> Do you have any idea how ridiculous you sound?


----------



## D3TH_OVRH3D (Sep 23, 2010)

Shinsou said:


> Why are you in this thread then?
> 
> :izza:


Simple. Because I choose to be. I don't know what you're confused about, but last time I checked, I have the right to click on any thread I want. This one happened to get my goat, so I added my opinion, just as the others did. Also, I noticed you only highlighted "I'm so fed up with religion", rather than highliting the whole sentence, which reads "I'm so fed up with religion trying to change things". Is that to make me look like I am against religion as a whole?.. Religion itself is very interesting to me, as a matter of fact. It's the crazies that give each religion a bad name. You know the kind.. The ones who blow up planes, kill thousands of innocent people, smother their helpless infants.. They all claim to have been spoken to by their God.


----------



## huntat12six (Feb 20, 2011)

Anyone check out the mathews video on this site with nicole Jones? Looks like they are using a beautiful woman to sell bows to whom? The husbands of the wives. 
I dont find it offensive at all. Just because she looks good, does that mean she can't be in an ad? As I recall, I don't remember seeing very many ugly people in ad period.


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

clwilki said:


> I was wondering if I was the only one tha finds the fact that Martin and some of these other "archery" folks have turned to sexual adds offensive? I hope that there is not a day when Mathews, PSE, or Hoyt turn too half dressed women for there adds. As a christian I find it offensive and sad that women have stupped as low as they have in todays society. I get Bowhunting and Bowhunter the magazine and the first thing that I have done lately is rip the back page off (Martin add) and tare out the page with the ARCHERYTALK add, with the gals chest hanging out. Come on fellas is this what this sport has turned into. I would think that there might be some other true christians that find this offensive. I really enjoy Archeytalk, and it is very helpful, I just wish that they wouldn't have turned to this for advertisement. Maybe if enough of us agreed they would change there Satanic ways.


I really don't understand the reasoning behind religious people, their some of the absolute worst people I have met. They think that whatever they believe in is 100%. correct and everyone else is wrong if they don't agree with them.


----------



## NJlefty (Jul 4, 2003)

Lol


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

Hunt24/7NY said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh your going to HELL for that !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:wink:


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

Martin has had these adds since the 70's. Catch up!!!


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

D3TH_OVRH3D said:


> Sorry if this offends people, but I'm so fed up with religion trying to change the way things are. Religion was designed to control people, and that's exactly what you're trying to do. Reasearch some science, pal. How would you like it if I showed up on your doorstep at dinner time and preached to your family about my beliefs and tried to change everything that you believe in? I bet you wouldn't find that very acceptable, would you? I don't do things like that, because I respect other's opinions.. Even if they are totally wrong in my eyes.


1. In all fairness to the OP, no where in his rant did he preach a "turn or burn" message, interrupt your household requiring you to listen, or even attempt to change someone elses mind. He simply offered his opinion on a situation for which he was shellacked by many, including myself. 

2. You're more than welcomed to come to my home anytime you wish to attempt to debate whatever you wish. However, if you do show up at dinner time you'll be offered a plate and told that we'll have our discussion after dinner. But you'd better bring your "A" game with plenty of proofs with you, and more than likely you'll still walk out having no sense of accomplishment. My worldview has been formed over all the 46 years of my life, and not simply by accepting, hook, line and sinker, what are someone else's views as my own.

3. While I don't believe that religion was designed to "control people" it certainly has been used by men to do just that. However, in what circumstance/situation that man has been in has he not used to "control people?" Anytime one injects the presence of man in anything, man will use it to their own advantage. You mention science, science has been manipulated on both sides for as long as the study has been around to attempt to manipulate humanity as much as religion has. Having said that, I do not follow "religion." I am a follower of Jesus Christ, whom I have taken as my Saviour.



TheTracker said:


> I really don't understand the reasoning behind religious people, their some of the absolute worst people I have met. They think that whatever they believe in is 100%. correct and everyone else is wrong if they don't agree with them.


Nope, not everyone, JUST YOU! LOL


----------



## Abdiel777 (Nov 18, 2010)

BLan, nice statements. I always find it interesting that most anti-religion arguments are made in anger. There is always a tone of anger and resentment. Interestingly, Satans chief sin is anger sparked by his vanity. Our propensity for anger against God and religion seems to be consistent with our fall...

Now aside from that, I think Martins ads are tastefully done compared to other sexualy charged ads. That said, I do prefer a bow company to appeal what the bow does, shoot and hunt, rather than try to sell it with beautiful women... Btw, I do believe they began that camping using family members or something, right?


----------



## Standbanger (Jun 15, 2010)

useyourbow said:


> If I could make a living by showing some skin in an archery add, trust me I would.


Keep your clothes on Hoss !!!


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

BLan said:


> 1. In all fairness to the OP, no where in his rant did he preach a "turn or burn" message, interrupt your household requiring you to listen, or even attempt to change someone elses mind. He simply offered his opinion on a situation for which he was shellacked by many, including myself.
> 
> 2. You're more than welcomed to come to my home anytime you wish to attempt to debate whatever you wish. However, if you do show up at dinner time you'll be offered a plate and told that we'll have our discussion after dinner. But you'd better bring your "A" game with plenty of proofs with you, and more than likely you'll still walk out having no sense of accomplishment. My worldview has been formed over all the 46 years of my life, and not simply by accepting, hook, line and sinker, what are someone else's views as my own.
> 
> ...


After your post bro, I have no response. Well said!


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Target Tony said:


> its the bowhunters Big 3.
> Bows
> Beer
> Boobs
> ...


Haha, I don't drink but that is definately my big 2!!


----------



## johnmikerva (Jan 5, 2009)

BLan said:


> 1. In all fairness to the OP, no where in his rant did he preach a "turn or burn" message, interrupt your household requiring you to listen, or even attempt to change someone elses mind. He simply offered his opinion on a situation for which he was shellacked by many, including myself.
> 
> 2. You're more than welcomed to come to my home anytime you wish to attempt to debate whatever you wish. However, if you do show up at dinner time you'll be offered a plate and told that we'll have our discussion after dinner. But you'd better bring your "A" game with plenty of proofs with you, and more than likely you'll still walk out having no sense of accomplishment. My worldview has been formed over all the 46 years of my life, and not simply by accepting, hook, line and sinker, what are someone else's views as my own.
> 
> 3. While I don't believe that religion was designed to "control people" it certainly has been used by men to do just that. However, in what circumstance/situation that man has been in has he not used to "control people?" Anytime one injects the presence of man in anything, man will use it to their own advantage. You mention science, science has been manipulated on both sides for as long as the study has been around to attempt to manipulate humanity as much as religion has. Having said that, I do not follow "religion." I am a follower of Jesus Christ, whom I have taken as my Saviour.


I respectfuly concur.


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

So the OP is saying....

Boobies...better check into this bow.
Boobies.....what are the specs on this bow
Boobies....gonna go shoot this bow
Boobies....I like this bow but better try a couple more

Man I love this bowtech but the martin has boobies

Boobies....I better buy the martin it has boobies


----------



## Rinaldo2 (Feb 6, 2006)

Better head to a Muslim country. Hooray for boobies LOL.


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

BLan said:


> 1. In all fairness to the OP, no where in his rant did he preach a "turn or burn" message, interrupt your household requiring you to listen, or even attempt to change someone elses mind. He simply offered his opinion on a situation for which he was shellacked by many, including myself.
> 
> 2. You're more than welcomed to come to my home anytime you wish to attempt to debate whatever you wish.  However, if you do show up at dinner time you'll be offered a plate and told that we'll have our discussion after dinner. But you'd better bring your "A" game with plenty of proofs with you, and more than likely you'll still walk out having no sense of accomplishment. My worldview has been formed over all the 46 years of my life, and not simply by accepting, hook, line and sinker, what are someone else's views as my own.
> 
> ...


The only whack jobs are you and the OP, anyone who believes in religion enough to think that a woman showing some skin is satanic is a nutcase pure and simple. I guess you think god put us here on earth as well right? Oh and if there is a jesus christ then please explain to me why there are dinosaur fossils dug out of the earth everyday? Religion is a man made thing to give nutjobs like you a reason to think your special!


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

TheTracker said:


> The only whack jobs are you and the OP, anyone who believes in religion enough to think that a woman showing some skin is satanic is a nutcase pure and simple. I guess you think god put us here on earth as well right? Oh and if there is a jesus christ then please explain to me why there are dinosaur fossils dug out of the earth everyday? Religion is a man made thing to give nutjobs like you a reason to think your special!


 pardon me if I am missing something, but how in the world does dinosaur bones disprove the existence of Jesus Christ?????????


----------



## Epinepherine (Mar 4, 2006)

hooiserarcher said:


> pardon me if I am missing something, but how in the world does dinosaur bones disprove the existence of Jesus Christ?????????


Its pretty silly, but it goes something like this. 

Some scholars date the earth according to biblical interpretation as 5-15 thousand years old. Give or take a few thousand. The old testament seemingly skipped over "dinosaurs", no mention whatsoever, and goes straight to the book of Genesis - the beginning. Adam and Eve, the creation of earth and the heavens, etc. Of course carbon dating dates some fosils as millions and millions of years old. Therefore, this omission must certainly prove the bible as false and made by man, inspired by man.


----------



## D3TH_OVRH3D (Sep 23, 2010)

Epinepherine said:


> Its pretty silly, but it goes something like this.
> 
> Some scholars date the earth according to biblical interpretation as 5-15 thousand years old. Give or take a few thousand. The old testament seemingly skipped over "dinosaurs", no mention whatsoever, and goes straight to the book of Genesis - the beginning. Adam and Eve, the creation of earth and the heavens, etc. Of course carbon dating dates some fosils as millions and millions of years old. Therefore, this omission must certainly prove the bible as false and made by man, inspired by man.


So here's the type of science I was referring to. Science can actually show proof. Show me a piece of evidence that the bible is real and I'll listen next time you knock on my door. For now, I see it as total brainwash and manipulation at it's finest. Most religious folks are religious because they were brought up that way, or they "found God" when they were at the end of their rop and were desperate. What kind of choice does a person have, when they're spoon-fed this nonsense from the day they were born? They're brains are like a sponge at a young age and they absorb everything you do and say around them. Do you think that after being raised with religion that they ever had a choice? It's not fair. I can say with certainty, that if my Daughter decides she wants to go to church when she's old enough to decide for herself, I'll respect that 100%, as it would be her own choice to make. As for now, I'll stick with raising her to know the difference between right and wrong and with manners. That's what's really important.

PS: If I'm not mistaken, science has dated our planet back roughly 15 million years. I could be wrong about that, but it definitely was not only 15 thousand.


----------



## obsessedLSS (Dec 21, 2006)

for the love of God, alahahaha, whoever, will deer season just get here already?????


----------



## Mudshack (Nov 3, 2005)

clwilki said:


> I was wondering if I was the only one tha finds the fact that Martin and some of these other "archery" folks have turned to sexual adds offensive? I hope that there is not a day when Mathews, PSE, or Hoyt turn too half dressed women for there adds. As a christian I find it offensive and sad that women have stupped as low as they have in todays society. I get Bowhunting and Bowhunter the magazine and the first thing that I have done lately is rip the back page off (Martin add) and tare out the page with the ARCHERYTALK add, with the gals chest hanging out. Come on fellas is this what this sport has turned into. I would think that there might be some other true christians that find this offensive. I really enjoy Archeytalk, and it is very helpful, I just wish that they wouldn't have turned to this for advertisement. Maybe if enough of us agreed they would change there Satanic ways.


I AGREE 100%. I end up doing the same thing!


----------



## ruffme (Aug 4, 2005)

Pastafarians


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

TheTracker said:


> The only whack jobs are you and the OP, anyone who believes in religion enough to think that a woman showing some skin is satanic is a nutcase pure and simple. I guess you think god put us here on earth as well right? Oh and if there is a jesus christ then please explain to me why there are dinosaur fossils dug out of the earth everyday? Religion is a man made thing to give nutjobs like you a reason to think your special!


Whack jobs? I never stated, publically or privately that I agreed with the OP, as a matter of fact, if you go back and read all my posts in this thread you'll discover that I was fairly brutal to the OP's thread. Moreover, the dinasaur fossils are a very tricky thing. If you look at the real science behind them you'll discover that they have yet to unearth an intact full skeleton. Now, for calling me a nutjob that thinks I'm special, I challenge you to show me where I ever said or implied that. I'm truly sorry that your sense of being and self worth is so out of kilter that you assume, in natural debate that I've said or implied something like that. When you see a group of people at the mall talking do you think that they are talking about you as well?



D3TH_OVRH3D said:


> So here's the type of science I was referring to. Science can actually show proof. Show me a piece of evidence that the bible is real and I'll listen next time you knock on my door. For now, I see it as total brainwash and manipulation at it's finest. Most religious folks are religious because they were brought up that way, or they "found God" when they were at the end of their rop and were desperate. What kind of choice does a person have, when they're spoon-fed this nonsense from the day they were born? They're brains are like a sponge at a young age and they absorb everything you do and say around them. Do you think that after being raised with religion that they ever had a choice? It's not fair. I can say with certainty, that if my Daughter decides she wants to go to church when she's old enough to decide for herself, I'll respect that 100%, as it would be her own choice to make. As for now, I'll stick with raising her to know the difference between right and wrong and with manners. That's what's really important.
> 
> PS: If I'm not mistaken, science has dated our planet back roughly 15 million years. I could be wrong about that, but it definitely was not only 15 thousand.


Ever hear of Biblical Archeology? or journalist Simcha Jacobovici who works with archeologist looking for items that support the Biblical record? They are unearthing things everyday that offer proof to Biblical accounts. 

to my best recollection, I haven't come knocking on your door, nor have I attempted to "convert" you to anything. This much I do know for sure; I've not made assumptions about your beliefs or how you formed them and I'd appreciate your not doing it for me. You don't know me, or anything about me, where I've been, what has formed my worldview, what I truly do or don't believe. Oh. but somehow because I've posted a few comments about Jesus Christ that you understand everything about me and what form I fit in your world.

Finally, yes, many scientist believe the that world is 15 billion or more years old. However, the methods that they use to obtain those dates are all based on hypothetical assumptions. To prove somethings age with carbon dating, while accepted as factual is not proof in that there is not proof that they have correctly calculated that X number of carbon particles = 15 billion years. While carbon 14 dating does have some validity science has no proof that during the lifetime of the world that carbon deposited at the same rate consistantly accross the span of time.


----------



## fridge24 (Nov 19, 2008)

That is weak!!


----------



## jbo3 (May 17, 2003)

BLan said:


> Whack jobs? I never stated, publically or privately that I agreed with the OP, as a matter of fact, if you go back and read all my posts in this thread you'll discover that I was fairly brutal to the OP's thread. Moreover, the dinasaur fossils are a very tricky thing. If you look at the real science behind them you'll discover that they have yet to unearth an intact full skeleton. Now, for calling me a nutjob that thinks I'm special, I challenge you to show me where I ever said or implied that. I'm truly sorry that your sense of being and self worth is so out of kilter that you assume, in natural debate that I've said or implied something like that. When you see a group of people at the mall talking do you think that they are talking about you as well?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you're posting BLan as I can't convey what I want to say well enough. But I've mostly agreed and enjoyed your posts.

Those with limited knowledge or facts usually are the loudest.....and *usually* the most wrong.:wink:


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

OP lost me with the filth and satanic comments, wow. '94


----------



## IsHeBreathing? (Feb 11, 2011)

Granted, I quit reading this thread a while back, that is untill today.
I just got done reading the previous page and some others that I missed.

BLan, you the man. Can not help but like your thought out responses. I havent mastered calling someone a DA without actually doing so yet.. lol.

As for religious nut bags all being poo poo heads? with the exception of the op and maybe 1 or 2 others, the religous nutbags (and Ill add myself here, since I an a follower of Christ), have not got on calling people down for their beliefs or dis-beliefs.

Yet a lot of people are crying very loudly that God and Jesus does not exist type pretty loudly that we are nutbags, whacko's, d-bags... etc.

You dont have to be religious for me to like you. Heck, if you arent a believer you can still sit at the dinner table with me as long as you dont mind us saying grace. 

Then again, religion has tought me it is better to live and let live.


----------



## fxdwgkd (Oct 6, 2009)

I bought a Martin last year and it was not because of the women in the ads. If anyone buys a bow simply because of the girl that is holding it we have a lot bigger problems on our hands. No I am not offended, and the fact that it has some people wound up is hilarious. The women are not even dressed that scantily.


----------



## Real Hunter Dan (Oct 16, 2009)

Here is a great link to a video by Dr. Grant Woods, one of America's most noted authorities on whitetails. He gives a great explanation about the Bible, God, Jesus Christ, etc., vs. Science...

http://www.hallowedgroundoutdoors.com/identity-project

I am a follower of Christ and like I've told many people who don't believe... "When I die if I'm wrong about Jesus Christ - no big deal. But, when you die if you're wrong, it's a very big deal!"


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

Real Hunter Dan said:


> Here is a great link to a video by Dr. Grant Woods, one of America's most noted authorities on whitetails. He gives a great explanation about the Bible, God, Jesus Christ, etc., vs. Science...
> 
> http://www.hallowedgroundoutdoors.com/identity-project
> 
> I am a follower of Christ and like I've told many people who don't believe... "When I die if I'm wrong about Jesus Christ - no big deal. But, when you die if you're wrong, it's a very big deal!"


I saw that video with Dr. Grant Woods a while ago, and reposted it on my FB page. Definately a well done video.


----------



## AZCat (Jul 22, 2009)

I think it's sad that the OP is so poor at spelling.


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Hmm


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Dont take this the Wrong Way,But All you Bible Thumpers need to go and Join a Religontalk.com and Stop Preaching to me about Women,Religon is the Biggest Propaganda Ever Created,So This is an Archery Sight,I Like Naked Woman,I Like looking at them and i Dont need some Bible Thumper telling me its imoral.


----------



## JMaier (Nov 3, 2009)

IsHeBreathing? said:


> Granted, I quit reading this thread a while back, that is untill today.
> I just got done reading the previous page and some others that I missed.
> 
> BLan, you the man. Can not help but like your thought out responses. I havent mastered calling someone a DA without actually doing so yet.. lol.
> ...


I think the reason we, the non-believers, take it so hard is because we dont want it pushed on us. I dont want to hear about it. And I DAMN SURE don't want someone telling me that I'm wrong because of the way I feel. You dont like it, neither do we. Go share with people we care.


----------



## jfinn (Apr 9, 2007)

as a hunter i can't remember when i seen a half dressed woman holding a bow and i siad (wow what a nice rack that is the bow for me)COME ON MAN WAKE UP


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

JMaier said:


> I think the reason we, the non-believers, take it so hard is because we dont want it pushed on us. I dont want to hear about it. And I DAMN SURE don't want someone telling me that I'm wrong because of the way I feel. You dont like it, neither do we. Go share with people we care.


And there are some that don't like the threads about having a tomato beer or two in order to get ready for the days hunt, or Pot and hunters threads, but then again nobody has forced anyone to go to that thread, read it or participate in it. But at the same time, I see nobody on those threads telling people to stop "preaching" or "pushing their views" on those who don't participate in such actions. Why people who don't like religion feel it necessary to read and then comment in such ways on threads about faith/beliefs/religion is beyond the normal thought processes. When one first read that matters such as these have been addressed in a thread then need to use the back button and leave it.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Why do i get sick of hearing about religon propagana?Because it is the Worlds biggest Problem,Look at all the War and B.S Over in the Middle east,All cause of Religion,It is a Joke,So sick of it,And i have a Right not to be Preached to by some Bible Thumper,I am a Catholic and Went to Catholic school for 12 years,And I do believe,Just Dont thump the Bible,i actually like woman.


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> Why do i get sick of hearing about religon propagana?Because it is the Worlds biggest Problem,Look at all the War and B.S Over in the Middle east,All cause of Religion,It is a Joke,So sick of it,And i have a Right not to be Preached to by some Bible Thumper,I am a Catholic and Went to Catholic school for 12 years,And I do believe,Just Dont thump the Bible,i actually like woman.


Fair enough, but let's get a few things straight:
1. The wars in the Middle East, at least for the last nearly Milena, have been between the Jewish and Muslim faiths. Not since The Crusades have Christianity been the impetus of these wars.
2. For the last 50 years or so, America's involvement have been centered around (oh it grieves my soul to say this, it sounds so liberal) the world's economic status via Oil and it's free control and trade.
3. I've read and participated in all 22 pages of this discussion and see very little Bible reference being used, but then again if it would be in there, being a religiously centered thread I would expect it. If one were to be discussing the person of Polonius, I would fully expect quotes and interpretations from the work Hamlet to be a part of the discussion.
4. If it bothers you so much, and you don't want to hear/read it, stay away.


----------



## ED Russell (Dec 18, 2009)

*Sad Day*



clwilki said:


> I was wondering if I was the only one tha finds the fact that Martin and some of these other "archery" folks have turned to sexual adds offensive? I hope that there is not a day when Mathews, PSE, or Hoyt turn too half dressed women for there adds. As a christian I find it offensive and sad that women have stupped as low as they have in todays society. I get Bowhunting and Bowhunter the magazine and the first thing that I have done lately is rip the back page off (Martin add) and tare out the page with the ARCHERYTALK add, with the gals chest hanging out. Come on fellas is this what this sport has turned into. I would think that there might be some other true christians that find this offensive. I really enjoy Archeytalk, and it is very helpful, I just wish that they wouldn't have turned to this for advertisement. Maybe if enough of us agreed they would change there Satanic ways.


I agree wholeheartively. It's the same with Motorcycle magazines. If people want sex adds they canl buy playboy mags. Leave it out of everything else.


----------



## D3TH_OVRH3D (Sep 23, 2010)

ED Russell said:


> I agree wholeheartively. It's the same with Motorcycle magazines. If people want sex adds they canl buy playboy mags. Leave it out of everything else.


Are you kidding me? Motorcycles and naked women are like PB and Jelly. They belong together.


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

D3TH_OVRH3D said:


> Are you kidding me? Motorcycles and naked women are like PB and Jelly. They belong together.


Well, IDK so much about them belonging together, but they have been since the very beginning. I remember seeing very early Easyriders, heck even looking at them in my youth simply because of the girls.


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

BLan said:


> Well, IDK so much about them belonging together, but they have been since the very beginning. I remember seeing very early Easyriders, heck even looking at them in my youth simply because of the girls.


Sinner LoL


----------



## s72 (Jan 23, 2011)

Christian groups can be pretty annoying, especially how they help those who need food, initiate programs that help battered women, alcoholics, drug addicts, marriage counselling etc


----------



## D3TH_OVRH3D (Sep 23, 2010)

s72 said:


> Christian groups can be pretty annoying, especially how they help those who need food, initiate programs that help battered women, alcoholics, drug addicts, marriage counselling etc


Many non-believers do the same. That doesn't make one group better than the other. I'm not putting all Christians in the same basket, but some give the impression that they are better than others. Afterall, nobody REALLY knows the truth...


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

Backstrapz said:


> Sinner LoL


At that point in my life, I didn't much care about that. But probably. LOL


----------



## JGHagemann (Aug 6, 2009)

I must have forgotten the original question. It was bowhunting related right? :confused3: 

Let's see the thread is 22 pages long....It MUST have been about Rages. Yeah Rages.

I hate 'em they just fall apart!


:BangHead:


----------



## bambikiller (Feb 27, 2004)

ED Russell said:


> I agree wholeheartively. It's the same with Motorcycle magazines. If people want sex adds they canl buy playboy mags. Leave it out of everything else.


sounds like you should be on a religion forum and not AT thing is this, if i open a magazine and theres an attractive women in it why should that bother me.... have you ever gone grocery shopping? there is more skin showed in your local meijers or walmart, and i dont see how you can compare advertising adds to a playboy are you serious? or have you just not seen a playboy before... this thread should have been shut down long ago. my brother is a preacher at our local church, and he has a world of knowledge however he doesnt push his views on people... and isnt it kinda hypocritical to pass judgement if you are in fact a christian or a man of religious beliefs, just saying


----------



## ridgeline (Jun 25, 2008)

No political, religious or military topics please.
Why is this in the showcase fourm ?


----------



## sirknight (May 10, 2009)

BlkIce said:


> As I sit here sipping on an ICE COLD beverage, I can't help but think. "PEOPLE LIKE THE OP SCARE THE HELL OUTTA ME". :mg:


I couldnt agree more!


----------



## Whitetail 712 (Mar 26, 2011)

No problem here with the ads.


----------



## s72 (Jan 23, 2011)

I understand that, my response was more aimed to the people that say that no good comes from religion. For instance the British politician William Wiberforce, it was his Christian faith that spearheaded the abolishment of slavery in the British colonies.


D3TH_OVRH3D said:


> Many non-believers do the same. That doesn't make one group better than the other. I'm not putting all Christians in the same basket, but some give the impression that they are better than others. Afterall, nobody REALLY knows the truth...


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

s72 said:


> I understand that, my response was more aimed to the people that say that no good comes from religion. For instance the British politician William Wiberforce, it was his Christian faith that spearheaded the abolishment of slavery in the British colonies.


Blah,Blah Blah,This is an Archery Sight ,I Dont understand why your so into trying to Convert Us to the Dark Side,I Dont give a Rats azz about Willy Wibeforce OR any of the other B.s being Preached to me by Someone else about religion.


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> Blah,Blah Blah,This is an Archery Sight ,I Dont understand why your so into trying to Convert Us to the Dark Side,I Dont give a Rats azz about Willy Wibeforce OR any of the other B.s being Preached to me by Someone else about religion.


So dont come back to the thread. You're continued presence and posting says something different than what you're posting.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Your a Dictator now?Lol,Your too funny.Arnt you late for Church or Sunday bake sale or something?


----------



## RackAssasin (Oct 18, 2010)

i would have to see the woman in question naked first, then decide if what she was wearing should be deemed offensive. What would be more offensive is if they used some ugly ass fat ***** to sell their products... Thats offensive!


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

I like their chests poking out. In fact, I think they should be topless, to eliminate the possibility of false advertising. Seriously though, I believe men should not confuse God's word with man's interpretation of it.


----------



## TeeGee1240 (Aug 1, 2009)

D3TH_OVRH3D said:


> . Afterall, nobody REALLY knows the truth...


Au contraire... I do, and that is what is important to me. Whatever you decide is totally up to you. I find it funny to read all of the posts for and against religion.... It seems there is a lot of self-consciousness on both sides to go around here. The OP was over the top, but a great number of the antis were just as over the top in their retorts, too. If everyone was secure enough in their own beliefs, this thread would cease to exist.:wink:

Carry on.


----------



## D3TH_OVRH3D (Sep 23, 2010)

TeeGee1240 said:


> Au contraire... I do, and that is what is important to me. Whatever you decide is totally up to you. I find it funny to read all of the posts for and against religion.... It seems there is a lot of self-consciousness on both sides to go around here. The OP was over the top, but a great number of the antis were just as over the top in their retorts, too. If everyone was secure enough in their own beliefs, this thread would cease to exist.:wink:
> 
> Carry on.


Unless you went back in time and saw it with your own eyes, you don't KNOW.. You only think you know. Typical religious guy.


----------



## s72 (Jan 23, 2011)

I love Grizzly Man 1980's response, true intelligent debater, he's spouting off that this is an archery site and this topic shouldn't be discussed but yet he discusses his negative views, I love hypocrites, and sorry to bring some history into this, I know it must be hard to have your shallow views challenged by something you disagree with.


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

s72 said:


> I love Grizzly Man 1980's response, true intelligent debater, he's spouting off that this is an archery site and this topic shouldn't be discussed but yet he discusses his negative views, I love hypocrites, and sorry to bring some history into this, I know it must be hard to have your shallow views challenged by something you disagree with.


Careful, you're about to be called a Dictator by him. LOL


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

I guess you have never seen the old bear ad's they ran in playboy... nothing new... and the martin ads are nothing compared to the old bear stuff.


----------



## TeeGee1240 (Aug 1, 2009)

D3TH_OVRH3D said:


> Unless you went back in time and saw it with your own eyes, you don't KNOW.. You only think you know. Typical religious guy.


You just don't understand, do you? I know because of faith.. it's not a guess or a gut feeling - I know with all my heart and conviction. You can see something without use of your eyes, and it's just that simple for me and me alone.

You? What you do is solely up to you, but I would like to say that you seem to be the kind who can't fathom the concept of personal responsibility, as it what you do is totally up to you, and what I do is up to me as long as both of us understands and agrees to live with the ramifications of our choices. Whatever you do and/or believe is something I could care less about, but you deal with it at the proper time, OK?


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

I am a christian and i am not really offended by the adds. I just think its rediculous how so many resort to sex to try and sell a product. It is in everything you see almost. It is just a reflection of our the messed up world we live in. If your product is good it will sell itself. I will tell you this, if it was my company i would not use these marketing tactics but it is their right. I think all it has done for Martin is make guys remember the girl in the add. I do not see it putting alot of Martins in circulation.


----------



## D3TH_OVRH3D (Sep 23, 2010)

s72 said:


> I understand that, my response was more aimed to the people that say that no good comes from religion. For instance the British politician William Wiberforce, it was his Christian faith that spearheaded the abolishment of slavery in the British colonies.


I'm going to be honest. I've been on the fence about what to believe for most of my life. I'm only 27, but in the past couple of years I've began to lean more and more towards science and it's findings. It just makes more sense, as science can actually give some realistic explanation for how things came to be. I don't mind if someone is religious or whatever. My biggest problem with religious folks, is how, in my experience, the majority will tell you they KNOW it's all true and "someday we will see" and blahh blahh.. I may disagree with religion, but atleast I have the maturity to admit that there's no real way for me to know unless I see it with my own eyes.

As far as the good that has come from religion.. That's all good, but there are many good people out there who do nice things for the less fortunate, without needing to feel obligated by their religion. In my opinion, some people do good for others because they get a sense of accomplishment, in that they did something for others and now they have their ticket to heaven.. The real good people do things for others to simply help them, regardless.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

TeeGee1240 said:


> You just don't understand, do you? I know because of faith.. it's not a guess or a gut feeling - I know with all my heart and conviction. You can see something without use of your eyes, and it's just that simple for me and me alone.
> 
> You? What you do is solely up to you, but I would like to say that you seem to be the kind who can't fathom the concept of personal responsibility, as it what you do is totally up to you, and what I do is up to me as long as both of us understands and agrees to live with the ramifications of our choices. Whatever you do and/or believe is something I could care less about, but you deal with it at the proper time, OK?


I agree with this. However, the game changes when you start preaching and call a person with different beliefs a sinner. Furthermore, I think we need to see examples of some of this questionable advertising.


----------



## D3TH_OVRH3D (Sep 23, 2010)

TeeGee1240 said:


> You just don't understand, do you? I know because of faith.. it's not a guess or a gut feeling - I know with all my heart and conviction. You can see something without use of your eyes, and it's just that simple for me and me alone.
> 
> You? What you do is solely up to you, but I would like to say that you seem to be the kind who can't fathom the concept of personal responsibility, as it what you do is totally up to you, and what I do is up to me as long as both of us understands and agrees to live with the ramifications of our choices. Whatever you do and/or believe is something I could care less about, but you deal with it at the proper time, OK?


Hilarious. You just know.. Doesn't matter how. You just do. Having "faith", does not mean you know something. It means you are hopeful. Only facts prove that you know something....And you don't have any. All you have is what you had screamed in your ear all your life.


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

I've said it before and I'll say it again; I would rather live each day believing in God and find out there is none than to live each day not believing in God and finding out he exists.


----------



## D3TH_OVRH3D (Sep 23, 2010)

So, you're scared of death? Who isn't? Doesn't mean you have to believe a fairy tale so you'll go to magic land once it happens. All I care about is being a good family man and being good to others. That's all anyone should care about.


----------



## daytonrutt (May 17, 2011)

i hear the bible drums


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

D3TH_OVRH3D said:


> So, you're scared of death? Who isn't? Doesn't mean you have to believe a fairy tale so you'll go to magic land once it happens. All I care about is being a good family man and being good to others. That's all anyone should care about.


No, not scared of dying, just not real keen on living out eternity in Hell.


----------



## TeeGee1240 (Aug 1, 2009)

Have you ever taken a philosophy class? Ever hear of Zeno's Paradox? In a nutshell, he said that since humans are imperfect, their senses are imperfect, too. How can you be unequivocally sure that what you see is the absolute truth, and how is that different than what I see or believe? Same thing with facts - how are you 100% sure that the facts are correct? Is it because you have FAITH in their accuracy? Absolute truth is like smoke in the wind, or catching lightning in a bottle. Just because YOU say they are facts does not necessarily make them so. I refuse to accept the premise that you are correct because you cite "facts".


----------



## s72 (Jan 23, 2011)

I agree with a lot of what your saying however acceptance to heaven from a Christians point of view has nothing to do with good deeds,entrance to heaven comes from faith in Jesus, don't get me wrong good deeds are important but most Christians believe they will get to heaven and good deeds are something they are called to do.


D3TH_OVRH3D said:


> I'm going to be honest. I've been on the fence about what to believe for most of my life. I'm only 27, but in the past couple of years I've began to lean more and more towards science and it's findings. It just makes more sense, as science can actually give some realistic explanation for how things came to be. I don't mind if someone is religious or whatever. My biggest problem with religious folks, is how, in my experience, the majority will tell you they KNOW it's all true and "someday we will see" and blahh blahh.. I may disagree with religion, but atleast I have the maturity to admit that there's no real way for me to know unless I see it with my own eyes.
> 
> As far as the good that has come from religion.. That's all good, but there are many good people out there who do nice things for the less fortunate, without needing to feel obligated by their religion. In my opinion, some people do good for others because they get a sense of accomplishment, in that they did something for others and now they have their ticket to heaven.. The real good people do things for others to simply help them, regardless.


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

D3TH_OVRH3D said:


> So, you're scared of death? Who isn't? Doesn't mean you have to believe a fairy tale so you'll go to magic land once it happens. All I care about is being a good family man and being good to others. That's all anyone should care about.


I'm not afraid of death, it's simply my transition from the temporal to the eternal. 



TeeGee1240 said:


> Have you ever taken a philosophy class? Ever hear of Zeno's Paradox? In a nutshell, he said that since humans are imperfect, their senses are imperfect, too. How can you be unequivocally sure that what you see is the absolute truth, and how is that different than what I see or believe? Same thing with facts - how are you 100% sure that the facts are correct? Is it because you have FAITH in their accuracy? Absolute truth is like smoke in the wind, or catching lightning in a bottle. Just because YOU say they are facts does not necessarily make them so. I refuse to accept the premise that you are correct because you cite "facts".


Moreover, Scientific "fact" is constantly in a state of flux and what some, with their own eyes, saw years ago, today has been refuted and overturned by what other have seen. But this has been said prior so allow me to back it up. 200 years ago, they saw that blood was the method through which disease passed through the body, therefore they determined to heal someone they needed to "blood let" and bleed someone to cure them. In fact, they killed more than they cured. While they were correct that blood was the pathogen what they "saw with their eyes" was in fact wrong in their execution; the blood could be cleansed with antibiotic and other medications.

Moreover, I don't believe that it is my place to prove that there is a God, His creation more than amply does that for Him. Rather I believe that it's the position of the non-believer to disprove His existence and what He's done in my life. I grow so weary of the thinking that says, "there is no God and you have to prove to me that there is." Sorry, if one does not believe that there is a God then the onus falls upon you to prove your position.


----------



## D3TH_OVRH3D (Sep 23, 2010)

Flydown said:


> No, not scared of dying, just not real keen on living out eternity in Hell.


So, you feel like you need to follow Jesus to stay out of hell? That's exactly what I mean when I say religion is all about control. That's why it was invented, and that's why it's been maintained to this day. Your choice. But I think you may be following religion for the wrong reasons. But don't feel bad. Most other religious folk are in it for the same reason you are..


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

I believe in God, I also believe god is a extraterrestrial and we were colonized by them.


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

D3TH_OVRH3D said:


> So, you feel like you need to follow Jesus to stay out of hell? That's exactly what I mean when I say religion is all about control. That's why it was invented, and that's why it's been maintained to this day. Your choice. But I think you may be following religion for the wrong reasons. But don't feel bad. Most other religious folk are in it for the same reason you are..


Unfortunately, many have a poor expression of what Heaven and Hell are all about. All of eternity is simply God making ones choices in this life permanent. If one chooses to live a life that says that they want Him in their life and a part of their life then those chooses are made permanent. In the same way, if one lives this life so as to not desire God and His presence in their life then again, God makes those choices permanent by separating that person from His presence eternally. Hell = the absence of the presence of God, and Heaven = being in God's presence.

But this topic has been pulled off topic more times than I can count by people claiming there are those that are "preaching to the unwilling to hear" and now has once again degenerated from the OP's post into an apologetics debate. There is no question that the Sex Sells mentality have overtaken this entire world. I, for one, am not surprised because I know what is currently exerting control over this world.


----------



## D3TH_OVRH3D (Sep 23, 2010)

TeeGee1240 said:


> Have you ever taken a philosophy class? Ever hear of Zeno's Paradox? In a nutshell, he said that since humans are imperfect, their senses are imperfect, too. How can you be unequivocally sure that what you see is the absolute truth, and how is that different than what I see or believe? Same thing with facts - how are you 100% sure that the facts are correct? Is it because you have FAITH in their accuracy? Absolute truth is like smoke in the wind, or catching lightning in a bottle. Just because YOU say they are facts does not necessarily make them so. I refuse to accept the premise that you are correct because you cite "facts".


Good points. Again, I'll be honest and tell you I don't know one way or the other, but that I choose to believe what makes the most sense to me. I do not come up with the facts, nor do I know any of the scientists who do, personally. However, I'm sure you have enough sense to know when science cannot be refuted. As I do believe that Jesus did exist and parts of biblical events may be true, I just don't see how people can believe that God created everything and just plopped the human race on this planet. Every building block for human life can be found in space. Did God make all that, too? Or is that just a coincidence? I would admit I was wrong if you could show me some kind of believeable evidence that I was indeed wrong. But, I get it. It's not a Christian's job to prove God's existence. It's my job to disprove it. Honestly, Maybe I'd like for you to be right. But, I just don't see it as possible.


----------



## D3TH_OVRH3D (Sep 23, 2010)

beast said:


> I believe in God, I also believe god is a extraterrestrial and we were colonized by them.


That right there, is the best, most believeable post in this thread. And I wasn't going to go there, but I share this view.


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

D3TH_OVRH3D said:


> Good points. Again, I'll be honest and tell you I don't know one way or the other, but that I choose to believe what makes the most sense to me. I do not come up with the facts, nor do I know any of the scientists who do, personally. However, I'm sure you have enough sense to know when science cannot be refuted. As I do believe that Jesus did exist and parts of biblical events may be true, I just don't see how people can believe that God created everything and just plopped the human race on this planet. Every building block for human life can be found in space. Did God make all that, too? Or is that just a coincidence? I would admit I was wrong if you could show me some kind of believeable evidence that I was indeed wrong. But, I get it. It's not a Christian's job to prove God's existence. It's my job to disprove it. Honestly, Maybe I'd like for you to be right. But, I just don't see it as possible.


I highly value debate with someone who has an open mind. Thank you for your replies. However, I challenge you to prove that there is ever "Scientific Fact." Fact means that it will always stand and is irrefutable. I learned, in a public school system, and at university that there was "Scientific Hypothesis." A method of questioning and attempting to prove, re-questioning and attempting to prove, that true fact was unattainable. Again an example from the Medical world (is anything more scientific then medicine?). Each year there comes a flu vaccine where they attempt to isolate the antibodies needed to combat the flu. However, last years "scientific fact" which worked will not be the same. Many of the same principles may be similar but the total doesn't remain.


----------



## TeeGee1240 (Aug 1, 2009)

D3TH_OVRH3D said:


> Good points. Again, I'll be honest and tell you I don't know one way or the other, but that I choose to believe what makes the most sense to me. I do not come up with the facts, nor do I know any of the scientists who do, personally. *However, I'm sure you have enough sense to know when science cannot be refuted*. As I do believe that Jesus did exist and parts of biblical events may be true, I just don't see how people can believe that God created everything and just plopped the human race on this planet. Every building block for human life can be found in space. Did God make all that, too? Or is that just a coincidence? I would admit I was wrong if you could show me some kind of believeable evidence that I was indeed wrong. But, I get it. It's not a Christian's job to prove God's existence. It's my job to disprove it. Honestly, Maybe I'd like for you to be right. But, I just don't see it as possible.


Once again, it's what you perceive as being scientific fact, but that does not necessarily make it 100% true. Science was written and researched by men, so there is ample room for inaccuracy. In the end, what really matters in all this is what YOU believe, as well as I. All I am saying is that whatever matters to each of us on a personal level is what really counts. If you are secure in your beliefs, nothing else really matters.


----------



## D3TH_OVRH3D (Sep 23, 2010)

BLan said:


> I highly value debate with someone who has an open mind. Thank you for your replies. However, I challenge you to prove that there is ever "Scientific Fact." Fact means that it will always stand and is irrefutable. I learned, in a public school system, and at university that there was "Scientific Hypothesis." A method of questioning and attempting to prove, re-questioning and attempting to prove, that true fact was unattainable. * Again an example from the Medical world (is anything more scientific then medicine?). Each year there comes a flu vaccine where they attempt to isolate the antibodies needed to combat the flu. However, last years "scientific fact" which worked will not be the same. Many of the same principles may be similar but the total doesn't remain*.


That would be due to evolution.. Which is another thing that is denied by the religious community. We, as humans (as well as all of earth's creatures) are evolving, as well as the illnesses and ailments that we carry. I am not saying that I know all. And I am no scientific genius. However, evolution CAN be proved and evolution will continue. So, there will never be a flu vaccine that will last without being altered each year or so.


----------



## brandonxc (Jan 21, 2010)

what you find offensive, helps sells bows. Its good business. Welcome to the 21st century. 

P.S. Dont turn on the tv, you might have a heart attack.


----------



## rootacres (Feb 1, 2010)

Its a marketing campaign, its sole purpose is to gain the attention of the consumer, which it has clearly done. Nearly 700 posts and we arent even done yet. Women are used in marketing and advertising all over the world, in many different ways. Women are used in many cases by companies that main consumer are men, its smart business. Whether we like the add or not, guess what, we remember the company that had it. plain and simple. .


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

D3TH_OVRH3D said:


> That would be due to evolution.. Which is another thing that is denied by the religious community. We, as humans (as well as all of earth's creatures) are evolving, as well as the illnesses and ailments that we carry. I am not saying that I know all. And I am no scientific genius. However, evolution CAN be proved and evolution will continue.


1. I do not deny that things "evolve" if you want to chose to use that word. I prefer to say change or grow. Moreover, it takes more faith to believe that being evolved from protoplasm, into some life form, that then grew legs and crawled from the primordial ooze, grew hairy then lost it's hair and developed intelligence and conquered the world. Where is the visual proof to that, and why aren't apes in Zoo's (contrary to Rise of the Planet of the Apes) changing into humans?

2. Viruses do not evolve, they mutate when mingled with newly exposed matter. In other words, as it's been told to me, they grow into different strains as they combine with new matter. Just like when I eat White Castles my body mutates into a foul spewing gas factory. LOL


----------



## Komi (Mar 1, 2007)

Big Joe Buck said:


> I'm a Christian and I'm not sure how "offensive" it is, but I do think its pretty sad that Martin has to stoop so low, just to get someone to look at their bows. I don't see mathews, hoyt, pse, or bowtech using sex to try to sell bows!
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using Tapatalk


REALLY!!! Have you watched a lot of the hunting shows Matthews sponsors???


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

[ Where is the visual proof to that, and why aren't apes in Zoo's (contrary to Rise of the Planet of the Apes) changing into humans?

here you go

The theory of evolution does not simply state that we "Evolved from Monkeys", it states more specifically that we are closely *Related* to monkeys.

Simians are no less evolved than humans, they are still evolving, just as we humans are, they've just adapted differently because of their different environment and life-style.
We evolved *Alongside* monkeys, from a common root, the monkeys that exist today are not the same types of primates that we would have evolved from, they are (Just as we are) more evolved and advanced decendants of those primates.


----------



## Lookinforlunker (Sep 14, 2007)

I must be missing something Laura's had her clothes on in all the adds that I have seen.


----------



## D3TH_OVRH3D (Sep 23, 2010)

BLan said:


> 1. I do not deny that things "evolve" if you want to chose to use that word. I prefer to say change or grow. Moreover, it takes more faith to believe that being evolved from protoplasm, into some life form, that then grew legs and crawled from the primordial ooze, grew hairy then lost it's hair and developed intelligence and conquered the world. Where is the visual proof to that, and why aren't apes in Zoo's (contrary to Rise of the Planet of the Apes) changing into humans?
> 
> 2. Viruses do not evolve, they mutate when mingled with newly exposed matter. In other words, as it's been told to me, they grow into different strains as they combine with new matter. Just like when I eat White Castles my body mutates into a foul spewing gas factory. LOL


LOL I don't have white castle, but I know what you mean.

I agree that it seems like a longshot that we evolved out of almost nothing. It does sound kinda crazy, since you mentioned it. Maybe there's much more to it than that. Maybe there are things that nobody knows. After all, there's always a left, a right, and a middle, right? I do agree with what "beast" said above, in regards to being colonized by extraterrestrials. That's probably the most likely scenerio in my opinion, as I truly believe there is life outside our planet. I don't want to get even more off topic, so I'm going to stop right there. lol


----------



## MattyB (Jan 8, 2007)

clwilki said:


> I just wonder if I am the only one who wishes this sport would not turn to Sex! Thats it.


Yes, this I agree with.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

beast said:


> I believe in God, I also believe god is a extraterrestrial and we were colonized by them.


I thought you were gonna explain evolution to everyone. I always enjoy hearing elders speak about their first hand knowledge


----------



## wes allen (Jul 18, 2011)

Anyone who would like a bit more information on Evolution, etc would do well to read The greatest show on earth - http://www.amazon.com/Greatest-Show-Earth-Evidence-Evolution/dp/1416594787 The evidence is laid out pretty well, and is truthfully, irrefutable, though many will try to deny it.


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

pinski79 said:


> I thought you were gonna explain evolution to everyone. I always enjoy hearing elders speak about their first hand knowledge


I thought I just did.:rapture:


----------



## DougKMN (Nov 7, 2006)

s72 said:


> Christian groups can be pretty annoying, especially how they help those who need food, initiate programs that help battered women, alcoholics, drug addicts, marriage counselling etc


If this was no-strings-attached, that would be one thing. But often these things aren't given out until AFTER beating the recipients over the head with bible verses.


----------



## FL-HNT-N-FSH (Dec 4, 2004)

What a joke. Here's a solution, why don't you go pray it will stop and see if it does.


----------



## DougKMN (Nov 7, 2006)

OP is going to have a coronary when he sees this thread:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1505936&page=22


----------



## Wade Svendsbye (Jul 21, 2011)

You guys crack me up! I love the Bows, Beer and Boobs! You just forgot Bulls!


----------



## blazeAR (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow...........this thread sure has evolved :wink:


----------



## cyclepath (Jul 1, 2009)

Boy, some guys can really pad their posts on this thread. Party on !!!


----------



## johnsonr23 (Jan 30, 2007)

useyourbow said:


> If I could make a living by showing some skin in an archery add, trust me I would.


 Yea you might make a living in this world. But how about the next?


----------



## blazeAR (Dec 26, 2010)

johnsonr23 said:


> Yea you might make a living in this world. But how about the next?


I get it now:

You are born into this world naked and it costs money
You live in this world and pose naked and make money
You die in this world naked broke
You are reborn into the next world and your guilty.

Whew, I was getting worried about how this whole live and die thing worked.


----------



## KOZMAN4907 (Sep 23, 2004)

you have that right to feel the way that ya do but I also have that same right to think your over the hill on this issue.
Plenty of other things in life to get worked up about and try and fix. 
Good Hunting and God bless

Koz


----------



## mossihornslayer (Apr 1, 2005)

yall must have absolutely nothing to do if all you are worrying about is Martin and sex selling a bow, maybe check what your kids are doing and keep your nose where it belongs out of everyone elses business, i dont need you teliing me to look or dont look at a ad. If I want to look at a beautiful girl holding a bow I will. Worry about yourself.


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Wade Svendsbye said:


> You guys crack me up! I love the Bows, Beer and Boobs! You just forgot Bulls!


And Bucks!



mossihornslayer said:


> yall must have absolutely nothing to do if all you are worrying about is Martin and sex selling a bow, maybe check what your kids are doing and keep your nose where it belongs out of everyone elses business, i dont need you teliing me to look or dont look at a ad. If I want to look at a beautiful girl holding a bow I will. Worry about yourself.


I know I do!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

Clearly you've heard that "sex sells"


----------



## Wicky (Jun 20, 2011)

clwilki said:


> I was wondering if I was the only one tha finds the fact that Martin and some of these other "archery" folks have turned to sexual adds offensive? I hope that there is not a day when Mathews, PSE, or Hoyt turn too half dressed women for there adds. As a christian I find it offensive and sad that women have stupped as low as they have in todays society. I get Bowhunting and Bowhunter the magazine and the first thing that I have done lately is rip the back page off (Martin add) and tare out the page with the ARCHERYTALK add, with the gals chest hanging out. Come on fellas is this what this sport has turned into. I would think that there might be some other true christians that find this offensive. I really enjoy Archeytalk, and it is very helpful, I just wish that they wouldn't have turned to this for advertisement. Maybe if enough of us agreed they would change there Satanic ways.


I think your post just sold some more bows!! I'm proud to own a PSE even more now!!
Oh wait a minute, I understand your post now.....YOU're a ****!!!!
And please, bury me with my bow when I die.......so I can shoot the devil right between his eyes!!


----------



## henro (Oct 9, 2007)

Wicky said:


> I think your post just sold some more bows!! I'm proud to own a PSE even more now!!
> Oh wait a minute, I understand your post now.....YOU're a ****!!!!
> And please, bury me with my bow when I die.......so I can shoot the devil right between his eyes!!


:devil: :archer: :jam:


----------



## RT1 (Nov 20, 2006)

*i guess your wife has already told you that your not allowed to watch the movie hall pass.......................*

_Really funny movie!

My guess your the white guy that helps owen wilson out of the hot tub.......lmfao!_


----------



## kperala (Aug 2, 2011)

It may not be right or Christian but come on now really? She's makin money doin the ad and we all know Martin is makin money sex sells all companies do it you may not like it but 99.9 % of straight men like to see someone like that holding on to their products


----------



## B-G-K (Sep 19, 2009)

What, are you some kinda ghey?


----------



## JD BC (Sep 23, 2009)

How could any self respecting man be offended by boobies they are one of gods greatest creations


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

I would do things to that girl you havent even seen in porno movies.


----------



## SC Archer (Oct 11, 2006)

clwilki said:


> I was wondering if I was the only one tha finds the fact that Martin and some of these other "archery" folks have turned to sexual adds offensive? I hope that there is not a day when Mathews, PSE, or Hoyt turn too half dressed women for there adds. As a christian I find it offensive and sad that women have stupped as low as they have in todays society. I get Bowhunting and Bowhunter the magazine and the first thing that I have done lately is rip the back page off (Martin add) and tare out the page with the ARCHERYTALK add, with the gals chest hanging out. Come on fellas is this what this sport has turned into. I would think that there might be some other true christians that find this offensive. I really enjoy Archeytalk, and it is very helpful, I just wish that they wouldn't have turned to this for advertisement. Maybe if enough of us agreed they would change there Satanic ways.


i agree with ya bud i myself am a christian and its diffacult to find anything modest and genuine anymore. i owe it to god wife and my son to be faithful and as christ like as possible and sexual things are everywhere in todays world its impossible to avoiid and i find it discouraging.


----------



## Blanchje (Jan 12, 2007)

Maybe George Carlin can shed some light on this subject...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MeSSwKffj9o


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

johnsonr23 said:


> Yea you might make a living in this world. But how about the next?


 There is no other world, You die and thats it! Gotta love the religious fanatics on here.


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

TheTracker said:


> There is no other world, You die and thats it! Gotta love the religious fanatics on here.


Why is it that only Christian people get the moniker of Fanatic thrown at them? I've never heard anyone refer to people with no belief system as atheist fanatics, but yet especially in this thread it's those who hold atheistic beliefs yelling the most. To me that sounds pretty fanatic if you ask me.


----------



## Blanchje (Jan 12, 2007)

BLan said:


> Why is it that only Christian people get the moniker of Fanatic thrown at them? I've never heard anyone refer to people with no belief system as atheist fanatics, but yet especially in this thread it's those who hold atheistic beliefs yelling the most. To me that sounds pretty fanatic if you ask me.


These guys don't like Martin bows either.


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

clwilki said:


> I don't attend any church, because I don't know if there are any out there that I agree with 100% and are doing things 100% correct, not that I know everything. I agree with the church you are talking about on a lot of things but not all of them. I have a good friend who is a member of the Apostolic church, great chruch great people, but they allow divorce and remarriage, if the drivorce was before being born again, and I don't know if that is right either. (remarriage is adultery against the person first spouse Mat. 5:32)


So what part of Fred Phelp's church do you agree with? Are you in favor of them going to the funerals of US service men and women to mock their death? No wonder you don't have the same outlooks as most churches.


----------



## UnlicenseDremel (Jul 7, 2011)

The nekkider, the better - may be time to become a Martin man!


----------



## ColoCompound (Oct 27, 2009)

Kansas Bruisers said:


> So what part of Fred Phelp's church do you agree with? *Are you in favor of them going to the funerals of US service men and women to mock their death?* No wonder you don't have the same outlooks as most churches.


I would happily put my wrists together for the officers that came....after I sent whoever did such a thing to the hospital.

As to those quoting the bible as if it's fact not fiction. What is your stance on slavery? Stoning people to death? How far off your rocker do you really have to be to get so worked up over a book so clearly flawed? Believe in your diety, but don't believe the perversion associated with Him by man. Jesus pulled people out of churches because mankind pollutes and exaggerates everything...especially if doing so gives his church power. That same bible was thumped upon during the great crusades, burning witches etc etc etc.... It was meant as a learning tool, not a verbatim guide. Relax and live your own life....your judgement has been flawed by years of brainwashing.


----------



## Buckneer (Apr 22, 2005)

ColoCompound said:


> I would happily put my wrists together for the officers that came....after I sent whoever did such a thing to the hospital.
> 
> As to those quoting the bible as if it's fact not fiction. What is your stance on slavery? Stoning people to death? How far off your rocker do you really have to be to get so worked up over a book so clearly flawed? Believe in your diety, but don't believe the perversion associated with Him by man. Jesus pulled people out of churches because mankind pollutes and exaggerates everything...especially if doing so gives his church power. That same bible was thumped upon during the great crusades, burning witches etc etc etc.... It was meant as a learning tool, not a verbatim guide. Relax and live your own life....your judgement has been flawed by years of brainwashing.


:thumbs_up


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

I like how you hate gays, but, all you can talk about is how much you love another man. 

Next time Martin creates an ad, maybe for you they'll have shirtless Jesus toting a bow over his left shoulder.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

Stump Shooter said:


> You sir have some serious issues. WOW


no kidding.


----------



## roscoe221 (Aug 7, 2009)

Stump Shooter said:


> You sir have some serious issues. WOW


 They will be all of our issues once sharia law is implemented because people are so "tolerant" and "politically correct" these days that they have to have the govt. tell them how to think.


----------



## Blanchje (Jan 12, 2007)

Finger_Flinger said:


> Someone's been watching too much 700 Club.




:lol3:


----------



## Stump Shooter (Apr 13, 2006)

The sky is falling..........the sky is falling...............




roscoe221 said:


> they will be all of our issues once sharia law is implemented because people are so "tolerant" and "politically correct" these days that they have to have the govt. Tell them how to think.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

Timmy Big Time said:


> Everyone who has read your post is dumber from having read by far the most ignorant rant posted on this site.


he should get an award


----------



## Blanchje (Jan 12, 2007)

pinski79 said:


> he should get an award


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

Blanchje said:


> View attachment 1138829


well done


----------



## Kansas Bruisers (Dec 14, 2006)

ColoCompound said:


> I would happily put my wrists together for the officers that came....after I sent whoever did such a thing to the hospital.
> 
> As to those quoting the bible as if it's fact not fiction. What is your stance on slavery? Stoning people to death? How far off your rocker do you really have to be to get so worked up over a book so clearly flawed? Believe in your diety, but don't believe the perversion associated with Him by man. Jesus pulled people out of churches because mankind pollutes and exaggerates everything...especially if doing so gives his church power. That same bible was thumped upon during the great crusades, burning witches etc etc etc.... It was meant as a learning tool, not a verbatim guide. Relax and live your own life....your judgement has been flawed by years of brainwashing.


They went to Mississippi a few months ago to invade another funeral. One of the church members took a beat down at a gas station. Some had their cars blocked at the motel so they couldn't make the funeral and for some strange reason there were no tow trucks available to move the trucks blocking them. Some of the members were held for questioning on a murder case by the local PD. Right after the funeral the police decided they could go.

I wish more communities would do the same thing when Westboro Baptist Church rolls in to town.


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

Kansas Bruisers said:


> They went to Mississippi a few months ago to invade another funeral. One of the church members took a beat down at a gas station. Some had their cars blocked at the motel so they couldn't make the funeral and for some strange reason there were no tow trucks available to move the trucks blocking them. Some of the members were held for questioning on a murder case by the local PD. Right after the funeral the police decided they could go.
> 
> I wish more communities would do the same thing when Westboro Baptist Church rolls in to town.


Agreed, I read that and immediately reposted it in as many places as I could.


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

Finger_Flinger said:


>


actually dinosaurs are in the bible


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

attackone said:


> actually dinosaurs are in the bible


Oh yeah? Even thought they've been extinct for 65 Million years?

But, I digress, back to the original topic.


----------



## joe.esq1 (Aug 1, 2011)

nicko said:


> These women disgust me.


wow, talk about bad form...


----------



## joe.esq1 (Aug 1, 2011)

robbcayman said:


>


she needs to relax her bow hand and bring her shooting elbow a little higher, other than that, nope, not offended at all...


----------



## lead-head450 (Sep 30, 2009)

I told myself I wouldn't post on this thread, but now that it has resurfaced I can no longer hold it in...

A few things:

1) *History and marketing lesson for the day:* What Martin is doing is called classic conditioning. This was originally studied by a guy named Pavlov. The concept was eventually transferred to marketing practices. Pavlov "discovered" that a group of dogs that were exposed to a certain stimulus (like a bell or a whistle) over a period of time before being fed, would eventually react to the stimulus alone if the food was taken away. The reaction Pavlov measured was how much the dogs drooled (Also a likely reaction of male bow hunters to the Martin ads). The Martin ads are supposed to work like this: Consumer sees attractive female. Consumer likes attractive female. Consumer sees archery equipment. Consumer unknowingly (sometimes knowingly) associates how they feel toward an attractive female with how they feel about the archery equipment. Or... Hot girl = Martin Archery = Daddy like...

2) *Business school regurgitation:* I personally believe Martin is probably not doing a very good job of implementing their strategy. I would say their ads lean on the conditioning concept a little too much. This type of marketing is usually done with products that are simple and cheap (like beer), where sensual ads are applicable to the product (like clothing or cologne), or for a more emotional purchase. Using sex to sell a bow will probably not work well because when we buy bows (or at least when I buy a bow) I look at the logical (not emotional) aspects of what I know about the product such as price, fps, let-off, etc. but most of all how it feels in my hands when I shoot it. 

That being said, if this marketing campaign is going to work it is going to be because of people like the OP. He has started this discussion about Martin Archery and their ads. Even if it is in a negative lite, we are all talking about it. How does that go, "any publicity is good publicity"? Think about it. Because of the intensity of this discussion and the emotions that have gone into some of the posts defending Martin, Many of us are more likely than ever to purchase Martin products. Even though you may not realize it, when you go to the bow shop the next time and see a Martin bow, you're mind will make the connection with Martin, your beliefs, and your support of them in this thread. This discussion has likely put Martin archery into a set of possible purchases for many of us, where it was not before. Sorry OP... even though you don't agree with the ad, you are helping the marketing strategy more than you know

3) *Here's where I'm going to get a little preachy:* As to all of the religious talk... Can't we all just get along? I was raised to believe that Jesus Christ died for all of our sins. Even though we don't agree with the choices people make, we have no right to judge. We are all sinners. I know this, you know this, and God knows this. God sent Jesus to us to die for our sins, so that whoever believes in him will not parish, but have everlasting life. 

OP: I don't think you have to worry about these ads much. The chances of the campaign being truly successful are only good if people like you get too offended by them and start up discussions such as this one. I would say you are in the minority of people when you say you are bothered by these ads. I personally think life is too short to get really worked up about small things such as this. However, if this is not a small thing to you, you have every right to shout from the mountain tops. Many men and women have died to give you the freedom to practice your religion and voice your opinions. God bless America.


----------



## johnsonr23 (Jan 30, 2007)

TheTracker said:


> There is no other world, You die and thats it! Gotta love the religious fanatics on here.


 Only an idiot would think this! Look at it this way my man. You go through life not believing in God & or eternity either in Heaven or Hell. It's a no win situation for you. When you die and their is no God you will never know you were right and you won't be able to boast. But when you die and God does exist you'll wish you were never born .


----------



## aboa (Sep 6, 2008)

Big Joe Buck said:


> I'm a Christian and I'm not sure how "offensive" it is, but I do think its pretty sad that Martin has to stoop so low, just to get someone to look at their bows. I don't see mathews, hoyt, pse, or bowtech using sex to try to sell bows!
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using Tapatalk


Apparently you haven't seen Tiffany . Mathews didn't just sponsor her because she can shoot.


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

johnsonr23 said:


> Only an idiot would think this! Look at it this way my man. You go through life not believing in God & or eternity either in Heaven or Hell. It's a no win situation for you. When you die and their is no God you will never know you were right and you won't be able to boast. But when you die and God does exist you'll wish you were never born .


i may be misunderstanding this but to me thats kind of faking it and thats even worse....thats kind of like having car insurance " i dont believe that i will wreck my car but just in case i do i got car insurance.". You should be believe in god because u truly believe in god and that he sent his only son to die for our sins, not for just in case so i dont go to hell.


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

aboa said:


> Apparently you haven't seen Tiffany . Mathews didn't just sponsor her because she can shoot.


Seen the video for the new Jewel with Nichole? Tell me it's all about the bow.


----------



## Liv4Nov (Feb 22, 2007)

Didn't the 1st archer's where only loin cloths (just like Ted Nuggent)?


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

pinski79 said:


> he should get an award


He did....:wink:


----------



## johnsonr23 (Jan 30, 2007)

attackone said:


> i may be misunderstanding this but to me thats kind of faking it and thats even worse....thats kind of like having car insurance " i dont believe that i will wreck my car but just in case i do i got car insurance.". You should be believe in god because u truly believe in god and that he sent his only son to die for our sins, not for just in case so i dont go to hell.


 Yes, you are misunderstanding this. I was making a point. This is an imperfect way of believing in God, but at least it may get you thinking that he might really exist and then to act on it.


----------



## pinski79 (Jan 23, 2010)

hitman846 said:


> He did....:wink:


ha.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

clwilki said:


> Adam sinned because of EVE. Judge as you would be Judged. I am not calling out others, I just wonder if I am the only one who wishes this sport would not turn to Sex! Thats it.


I don't know about that.

Did Adam not have free will?


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

johnsonr23 said:


> Yes, you are misunderstanding this. I was making a point. This is an imperfect way of believing in God, but at least it may get you thinking that he might really exist and then to act on it.


u dont need to get me thinking, im a believer


----------



## johnsonr23 (Jan 30, 2007)

attackone said:


> u dont need to get me thinking, im a believer


 Good! But I was talking about non-believers like The Tracker whom I responded too in the first place. God Bless and Happy Hunting!!!


----------



## Lank Thompson (Jun 20, 2011)

Wasn't this covered in the red words in 2nd parentheses?


----------



## D45 (May 22, 2006)

archer36 said:


> Let me see those pics so I can decide..........................HA,HA,HA


I agree!


----------



## jmmepham (Nov 30, 2011)

clwilki said:


> I don't go to the pool or beach. It isn't a joke, the condition this world is in is terrible. A woman is to dress with modesty (1 Timothy 2:9). Even though these things are accepted by our world doesn't mean that they are biblical. Stone vs a real woman, thats like shooting your glendale buck or the real thing. I would never support Martin, the Archerytalk add isn't as bad, but why is it neccessary? Would not a pic of a big buck, elk, turkey, moose not do the job?


 I agree with what you are saying Clwilki.


----------



## Uncle Fen (Dec 17, 2007)

The Guardian said:


> ^5 I like that-spot on Tony! And it's ALL the better when you get to enjoy atleast 2 out of the 3 each and every day of the week!:shade:


In any order!!


----------



## deadeyemark (Mar 13, 2011)

useyourbow said:


> If I could make a living by showing some skin in an archery add, trust me I would.


Or any other shooting sport too.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

MD bowhunter said:


> It's Adam and Eve, not Adam and Steve!


Wait, what? Did I miss something? What does this have to do with it?


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

Big Joe Buck said:


> I'm a Christian and I'm not sure how "offensive" it is, but I do think its pretty sad that Martin has to stoop so low, just to get someone to look at their bows. I don't see mathews, hoyt, pse, or bowtech using sex to try to sell bows!
> 
> Sent from my HERO200 using Tapatalk


Really? Guess you never watch the outdoor channel.


----------



## ashmass (Nov 24, 2010)

The OP says he wants to be more like Christ. Bet if he saw me with long hair and a beard wearing sandals he would have all sorts of prejudice and preconceived notions. the first thing to do to be like Christ is to not judge others, not be self-important. And since when does sex degrade women? Thats how they make baby"s. Thats how you got here OP. It empowers them. Personally I like empowered, sexual, confident women who can stand on their own, not behind some stone age thinking man who gets his rocks off by telling her god demands that she obey him. The OP is another brain dead zombie who believes someones interpretation of Christ's word. Religion is only a primitive form of politics, its used for control of the masses and the empowerment of a few. And the bible that is read today has been edited hundreds of times thru the ages by politicians, mostly by those great catholics, who used it as a reason to burn thousands at the stake. or the protestants to hang or burn anyone who stepped out of line. What could be more evil? Become your own religion. I did, titties and beer for me. And i know jesus would approve, tho he was more of a red wine man.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Why oh why was this thread re-opened!!!!!!


----------



## Wholaverj (Jan 22, 2005)

Target Tony said:


> its the bowhunters Big 3.
> Bows
> Beer
> Boobs
> ...


You forgot leave it to beaver...LOL


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

ashmass said:


> The OP says he wants to be more like Christ. Bet if he saw me with long hair and a beard wearing sandals he would have all sorts of prejudice and preconceived notions. the first thing to do to be like Christ is to not judge others, not be self-important. And since when does sex degrade women? Thats how they make baby"s. Thats how you got here OP. It empowers them. Personally I like empowered, sexual, confident women who can stand on their own, not behind some stone age thinking man who gets his rocks off by telling her god demands that she obey him. _The OP is another brain dead zombie who believes someones interpretation of Christ's word. Religion is only a primitive form of politics, its used for control of the masses and the empowerment of a few. _And the bible that is read today has been edited hundreds of times thru the ages by politicians, mostly by those great catholics, who used it as a reason to burn thousands at the stake. or the protestants to hang or burn anyone who stepped out of line. What could be more evil? Become your own religion. I did, titties and beer for me. And i know jesus would approve, tho he was more of a red wine man.


Who does that control benefit and in what way, by teaching principles that benefit the one that follows them? Trust me when I tell you the "fear" of hell is not enough to keep anyone saved. It's the knowledge of who Christ is that does, for those of us who have really experienced Him. By they way I'll put my experiences (before God as a drunkard, foul mouth womanizer) and my IQ up against anyone's. I have perfect rationalizing capabilities, do it everyday in my profession. When is the last time you were a Christian? I can tell you when I WASN'T and I chose Christ now. I lived without Him and did things my way, but I chose to live with Him now. Would you go to a doctor who has never been to med school or performed any surgery, would you trust an attorney who has not been to law school? My point is we zombies were once doing our zombies lives our own way before meeting an all sufficient savior. Yet NO atheist has ever "known" Christ in the since of His spirit, not talking about feel good emotions. So who's story has the most validity? Who's case would stand up in court........and there is an appointed court date for everyone and belief is NOT a prerequisite.


----------



## Iron drinker (May 12, 2011)

My recurve is hand made by an Amish fellow, just think of the Amish chicks pushing this bow.


----------



## tiny52 (Dec 31, 2010)

I get what your saying but the facts are that most women I have met are *****s.
Super Majority at that.
Now before someone loses thier mind....let me say that I dont mean that in a hateful manner....it's just what it is.

My wife would agree if we were to sit here and work this out and most women I have ever mentioned this fact to have agreed that this is a fact.

With this being what it is..... No, I am not surprised at all.


----------



## crockett (Apr 6, 2008)

we need more.....and calanders!


----------



## moonshiner (Feb 28, 2010)

I smell a Phelps member

what cant find enough soldiers funerals to protest?


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

For those of you that says the sexual advertising is everywhere, your right. But that does not make it the right thing to do. I for one am not offended by the Martin adds but do not see the need for it. Society is and has lost its moral compass and that is a fact. I am a christian and obviously there are alot of you guys on here who are not. I think making smart remarks towards the OP is uncalled for because i believe he is sincere. Now again i do not think the Martin adds are pornographic by any means.

As long as there are teenage minded adults drawn in by sexual advertising they will continue to use it. For the record i do not think Martins adds sell them any more bows than if they chose another avenue. It just draws attention to the Martin name and in the end the quality of the bow will count the most.

If this country is going to be turned around a line has to be drawn in the sand somewhere.


----------



## irishhacker (Sep 4, 2011)

I think Rodney Carrington said it best...


----------



## dwagaman (Nov 7, 2010)

More naked women please...................


----------



## aussi bob (Jul 18, 2006)

Well you find it offensive I find it HOT SEXY AND VERY BEAUTIFUL AND I AM A GOOD CHRISTIAN . If god did not want us to look at beautiful people well he would not have made them attractive


clwilki said:


> I was wondering if I was the only one tha finds the fact that Martin and some of these other "archery" folks have turned to sexual adds offensive? I hope that there is not a day when Mathews, PSE, or Hoyt turn too half dressed women for there adds. As a christian I find it offensive and sad that women have stupped as low as they have in todays society. I get Bowhunting and Bowhunter the magazine and the first thing that I have done lately is rip the back page off (Martin add) and tare out the page with the ARCHERYTALK add, with the gals chest hanging out. Come on fellas is this what this sport has turned into. I would think that there might be some other true christians that find this offensive. I really enjoy Archeytalk, and it is very helpful, I just wish that they wouldn't have turned to this for advertisement. Maybe if enough of us agreed they would change there Satanic ways.


----------



## aussi bob (Jul 18, 2006)

Are you a Muslim that woman need to be dress t from head to toe or are you a fiend that gets aroused and can not help him self


clwilki said:


> I don't go to the pool or beach. It isn't a joke, the condition this world is in is terrible. A woman is to dress with modesty (1 Timothy 2:9). Even though these things are accepted by our world doesn't mean that they are biblical. Stone vs a real woman, thats like shooting your glendale buck or the real thing. I would never support Martin, the Archerytalk add isn't as bad, but why is it neccessary? Would not a pic of a big buck, elk, turkey, moose not do the job?


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

aussi bob said:


> Well you find it offensive I find it HOT SEXY AND VERY BEAUTIFUL AND I AM A GOOD CHRISTIAN . If god did not want us to look at beautiful people well he would not have made them attractive


There is nothing wrond with seeing a beautiful women and thinking she is pretty. If a christian looks at a women other than his wife and is thinking hot/sexy? Well see what your Bible says about that.


----------



## BlondeBomber (Nov 25, 2011)

clwilki said:


> i was wondering if i was the only one tha finds the fact that martin and some of these other "archery" folks have turned to sexual adds offensive? I hope that there is not a day when mathews, pse, or hoyt turn too half dressed women for there adds. As a christian i find it offensive and sad that women have stupped as low as they have in todays society. I get bowhunting and bowhunter the magazine and the first thing that i have done lately is rip the back page off (martin add) and tare out the page with the archerytalk add, with the gals chest hanging out. Come on fellas is this what this sport has turned into. I would think that there might be some other true christians that find this offensive. I really enjoy archeytalk, and it is very helpful, i just wish that they wouldn't have turned to this for advertisement. Maybe if enough of us agreed they would change there satanic ways.


:roflmao:


----------



## adrenalinerush (Aug 11, 2009)

we're all born without clothes. it wasn't until adam ate from the forbidden tree that they knew they were "naked". with that being said, according to the bible, God never had the intent for us to wear ANY clothes... Maybe these gals are more religious than we give them credit for...
If ya don't wanna see it, don't look.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

You can see more skin on almost any tv channel. This thread is ridiculous! Some people aren't happy unless they have something to complain about. Btw I imagine you must be a real fun guy to be around.


----------



## Kb83 (Dec 17, 2011)

Also I shoot a Martin and it Isn't because of some hot chick. It's because it's a great bow.


----------



## hillbillywilly (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm going out in my camo booty camo's next fall!!!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckhavoc (Oct 27, 2009)

Whatever... You may need to check yourself. 



clwilki said:


> I was wondering if I was the only one tha finds the fact that Martin and some of these other "archery" folks have turned to sexual adds offensive? I hope that there is not a day when Mathews, PSE, or Hoyt turn too half dressed women for there adds. As a christian I find it offensive and sad that women have stupped as low as they have in todays society. I get Bowhunting and Bowhunter the magazine and the first thing that I have done lately is rip the back page off (Martin add) and tare out the page with the ARCHERYTALK add, with the gals chest hanging out. Come on fellas is this what this sport has turned into. I would think that there might be some other true christians that find this offensive. I really enjoy Archeytalk, and it is very helpful, I just wish that they wouldn't have turned to this for advertisement. Maybe if enough of us agreed they would change there Satanic ways.


----------



## bows_-_arrows (Oct 19, 2010)

Not everyone will understand clwilki's view but to those who do know grasp what he is saying. Modesty is taught in the home and how your daughters dress is how they will be viewed, not all men just say there is a beautiful girl, many go beyond that and lust in their heart committing the very act of adultery. This post probably wont achieve much but controversy between peoples views and opinions but to those who understand it speaks of the shape of our society and what they will do to get ahead just to make a buck.i dont like the ads myself personally because thats not what im there to look at, my wife is enough, just imagine someone else looking at your daughter the way some look at her and see how that makes you feel...dads.


----------



## aberg (Jul 7, 2009)

completepassthu said:


> There is nothing wrond with seeing a beautiful women and thinking she is pretty. If a christian looks at a women other than his wife and is thinking hot/sexy? Well see what your Bible says about that.


Everyone including priests/ministers have had these thoughts. No matter how many clothes you put on women, men will still have these thoughts, that is part of being men we sin everyday. It is important that we as good men don't act on these thoughts toward other women besides our wife.


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

And people deny the resurrection from the dead. This thread is proof that the resurrection does happen. LOL


----------



## LR243 (Aug 22, 2011)

Marketing 101 - Sex Sells
Protest with your wallet (don't buy the brands that you find offensive or don't buy the magazine.)


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP (Oct 18, 2007)

This thread is waste of space... but at least i can use it to boost my post count. b/c its worth about as much.


----------



## BeastModeBwhntr (Aug 26, 2011)

Target Tony said:


> its the bowhunters Big 3.
> Bows
> Beer
> Boobs
> ...


wouldn't that be BIG 4, if you add all that up???


----------



## hillbillywilly (Sep 18, 2010)

LOL. Good points!!!!


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

according to the op most of us are all screwed and going to hell


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Please stop preaching You religous B.S On an Archery Website,Im so sick of Religion,Get a Life,I am a Catholic,But i dont need to come online and Preach,If i want to look at hot woman i will,What is this World coming to?


----------



## hillbillywilly (Sep 18, 2010)

I'll know some people then!!!


----------



## HOOSIER55 (Aug 31, 2011)

Blan i read pretty much everyone of your posts on this thread, you make more sense and have some of the most valid points of anyone i have ever talked or listened to, i tend to avoid religious arguements because im neutral, i will never judge someone on their religion, because who is to say which one is right and which one is wrong, now i have to say i dont agree with atheists and satanic veiw points but other than that im very open minded about relegion.


----------



## Fullstrutter (Jul 8, 2008)

Not this stupid absurd ridiculous waste of time thread again. Jeez just let it die, this thread SUCKS lol


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

mdewitt71 said:


> Although I am Christian, It does not offend me but, I think it is tasteless;
> Making a $ advertising something used for hunting with a half dressed woman.
> I mean come on……we all know they aint in the woods dressed like that. :wink:
> 
> .


I agree. It's not that I'm offended, I just think it cheapens the product. For example, that "Are You Traditional?" banner ad here on AT. I don't find it offense, just stupid.


----------



## Fortyneck (Oct 8, 2010)

Sad day indeed...


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

Church is where you go to find the bad, good girls.


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

To the OP..I admire you for standing up for our beliefs!


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

HOOSIER55 said:


> according to the op most of us are all screwed and going to hell


You better hope hes wrong...


----------



## Iron drinker (May 12, 2011)

Bows & Hoes

View attachment 1246772
View attachment 1246774


----------



## hillbillywilly (Sep 18, 2010)

Classic


----------



## Executner (Oct 22, 2011)

I'm going to smile and chuckle tonite in spite of this thread when I'm about to sin with my girlfriend.

Go drink some tiger blood. WINNING.


----------



## ember (Jul 23, 2004)

We are not all the same, it keeps things moving.


----------



## johnbowtech (Dec 29, 2011)

hmmm. I always find it funny when a "devout christian" judges others and automatically says they are going to hell...what does matthw 7:1 say? anyone? anyone?


----------



## evobowhunter (Dec 14, 2011)

There was a bow on that add?


----------



## yellodog (Oct 21, 2008)

Iron drinker said:


> Bows & Hoes
> 
> View attachment 1246772
> View attachment 1246774


thems the kind of hoes we can look at, admire, handle, buy, even use really hard, and nobody seems to care. my wife actually bought me a hoe, and encourages me to use it often. she doesn't know it, but i have a couple since before we were married that i like to use once in a while, just for old times sake. nuthin like an old hoe thats been around.


----------



## Quikhonda (Dec 31, 2009)

I will say that boobs and half dressed hot women dont offend me!!! Ofcourse im Pagan in my beliefs and we honor the woman and everything about them including their boobies..lol


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Kudos to Terry for allowing this thread to live. Terry...you, sir, are a class act!

As is Laura for that matter.


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

The ? is.Would anyone buy x brand bow just because a girl with fake boobs (maybe not all girls) is in the ad ?.If not..then the ad is useless..other than high cost eye candy ...and monies spent were wasted which could have actually lowered the prices of bows.You be the judge.Like it or not,sex sells and your going to find a lot more guys (and girls) that want to see it..than not...rather real or not.


----------



## hunter177 (Jul 15, 2011)

clwilki said:


> I was wondering if I was the only one tha finds the fact that Martin and some of these other "archery" folks have turned to sexual adds offensive? I hope that there is not a day when Mathews, PSE, or Hoyt turn too half dressed women for there adds. As a christian I find it offensive and sad that women have stupped as low as they have in todays society. I get Bowhunting and Bowhunter the magazine and the first thing that I have done lately is rip the back page off (Martin add) and tare out the page with the ARCHERYTALK add, with the gals chest hanging out. Come on fellas is this what this sport has turned into. I would think that there might be some other true christians that find this offensive. I really enjoy Archeytalk, and it is very helpful, I just wish that they wouldn't have turned to this for advertisement. Maybe if enough of us agreed they would change there Satanic ways.


You probably are the only one. I'm a Christian, as I'm sure many other AT members are. I know which ads you're talking about and the girl, Laura Franchese, is a pro shooter for Martin. She's fully clothed and the only skin is a SMALL amount of cleavage. If more skin were obvious or if she was in a bikini or lingerie I'd say maybe you'd have something to be upset about. I find absolutely nothing offensive about these ads. I respect your views. You have a couple options. Don't buy Martin, subscribe to an archery mag, if you can find one, that doesn't have this type of ad, or simply skip those pages when your mag comes.


----------



## bowhunterhaus1 (Oct 16, 2009)

double o said:


> If this is you excuse for not allowing your children to get invoved in archery then you have some real ISSUES! I think maybe you need to move onto a sport like golf.


Hey easy on the golf i like that also lol


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

wstribrny said:


> Are you serious???!!!! You find it sad that women have stooped as low as they have in todays society?!!!! I dont know what country you are living in but the last i checked the women of the USA are on top of the world. They have equal right just like everyone else and to see that is how you think of women that arent afraid to show what they've got is sad...... What does being Christian have to do with anything?!! Are you calling any other Christian folk that doesnt find that offensive not a TRUE CHRISTIAN???!! Btw im not religious whatsoever but i respect your views. Although it does appear to me that you are calling any other Christian wrong for not thinking that ad was offensive... I take no offense to any ad like that as it is a simple marketing technique. And to say that it is Satanic is in itself satanic!!!!! Some people these days. I find this hard to believe. Wait a second... You are kidding right??? This is all a joke right?....


I will add my 2 cents, yes our society has slipped morally. I wouldn't want to be a young person today. Girls feel they have to look like what they see on tv, boys think that their girl has to look like that , morals have slipped WAY off course. Its sad that today a virgin is considered the odd ball or weirdo, when 30 years ago a person having pre-marital sex was considered a ****. 

Times have changed, and we walk further and further away from what the good book tells us and we wonder why our country is in the condition it is in ??? doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure that out. 

I really don't care, it doesn't make me want to buy a bow, pepsi, computer, jeans or anything else, just like having Michael Jordan endorse a pair of tennis shoes makes me want to buy them.


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

Here we go again! lol Let it die already, geez!


----------



## jagerace (Sep 22, 2006)

I can't belive I missed this gem of a thread for so long. Religion makes me LOL.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> Please stop preaching You religous B.S On an Archery Website,Im so sick of Religion,Get a Life,I am a Catholic,But i dont need to come online and Preach,If i want to look at hot woman i will,*What is this World coming to*?


I know what it's come to and where it's going! Oh if you don't want to read the "preaching" then do just that.....DON'T READ IT!!


----------



## hoytsdaddy (Dec 10, 2005)

OM#.........WOW what a waste of 11 pages...... we could of been breaking limbs, bashing rages or jumping high fences.


----------



## Dredster747 (Nov 6, 2010)

wstribrny said:


> Are you serious???!!!! You find it sad that women have stooped as low as they have in todays society?!!!! I dont know what country you are living in but the last i checked the women of the USA are on top of the world. They have equal right just like everyone else and to see that is how you think of women that arent afraid to show what they've got is sad...... What does being Christian have to do with anything?!! Are you calling any other Christian folk that doesnt find that offensive not a TRUE CHRISTIAN???!! Btw im not religious whatsoever but i respect your views. Although it does appear to me that you are calling any other Christian wrong for not thinking that ad was offensive... I take no offense to any ad like that as it is a simple marketing technique. And to say that it is Satanic is in itself satanic!!!!! Some people these days. I find this hard to believe. Wait a second... You are kidding right??? This is all a joke right?....


That's not at all what he means. He's saying that he cants believe that women are willing to pose for those kind of pictures. It doesn't have anything to do with their rights.

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Backstrapz (Jan 19, 2011)

Lmfao. Checked my subscribed threads and saw this was back up.


----------



## mo_down7 (Aug 26, 2008)

You know... I am a religious person and I do feel that some company ads are inappropriate. That said... I am a 30 year old man who has been happily married for 7 years and I can't help but look at a beautiful woman if she may walk by or I see her in an ad! The marketing gurus that do all the marketing are not stupid and know what sells... Sex just happens to be one of those things. Do I like it... Not really but I can't make them stop! Will I look if it is there... Unfortunately I do not have the will that Christ had and yes. I probably will. Point being is that you can not do anything about it except turn your head or not support the company... but you are still a member on AT so it must not be that hard to just not look for you! I applaud you for that!

The people that are not religious... I can accept that and it is your own decision... but do not talk down to us Christians and do not try to offend us... That just shows your lack of intelligence and respect! Even if I had a friend, and I do, that is not a Christian... I don't talk down to him and he returns the same respect!

Also... I have a friend that refuses to go to the pool, lake or river if there will be women there that are half naked... Does that make him a loser, absolutely not! If there is not going to be anyone there he will go, but he will be in athletic pants and a long sleeve shirt! The point is not to judge someone else... Only one person that ever walked this earth is responsible for that... Even the atheists will find this out one day!

God bless and have a great 2012!


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

mo_down7 said:


> You know... I am a religious person and I do feel that some company ads are inappropriate. That said... I am a 30 year old man who has been happily married for 7 years and I can't help but look at a beautiful woman if she may walk by or I see her in an ad! The marketing gurus that do all the marketing are not stupid and know what sells... Sex just happens to be one of those things. Do I like it... Not really but I can't make them stop! Will I look if it is there... Unfortunately I do not have the will that Christ had and yes. I probably will. Point being is that you can not do anything about it except turn your head or not support the company... but you are still a member on AT so it must not be that hard to just not look for you! I applaud you for that!
> 
> The people that are not religious... I can accept that and it is your own decision... but do not talk down to us Christians and do not try to offend us... That just shows your lack of intelligence and respect! Even if I had a friend, and I do, that is not a Christian... I don't talk down to him and he returns the same respect!
> 
> ...


Pot meet Kettle ! :tongue:

Woody


----------



## ejay (Dec 16, 2011)

Hate to break it to you but the power of sex whether you realize it or not is pretty much used to sell everything. Yes it may not always be in the form of a woman dressed in little to nothing but trust me it is there in some form or another. If you don't like or believe that than you won't be buying many products. Sorry if your life is so consumed by worrying about others people's relationship with religion.


----------



## Rupypug (Oct 24, 2006)

Can you send me those pages you ripped out.


----------



## mo_down7 (Aug 26, 2008)

I was meaning no disrespect at all just stating my opinion! I was not disrespecting or discouraging anyone on their beliefs at all! My suggestion would be to use more common sense when reading and not look for ways to twist someones words in order to look or sound cool or like you know more than someone else! Nice try though! Although somehow you will find this post and use it as more ammo for your ridiculous posts! ;-)

God bless!



Woody69 said:


> Pot meet Kettle ! :tongue:
> 
> Woody


----------



## dustinryan (Nov 15, 2011)

You wanna be more like christ. But you judging a company based on what a picture portrays. Christ wouldn't judge because of short shorts and a bikini top.. your born naked and if eve didn't eat the fruit we would all still be naked.


----------



## rgcanfield86 (Dec 15, 2009)

Wow, I think Im glad I missed this one. This is rediculous folks, almost all wars have been fought over Religious reasons, because everyone is so pushy and believes their way is the ONLY way..........WRONG..... This is America and EVERYONE is allowed to believe what they like. And I believe others should leave them alone and not preach. Besides, I thought Christians weren't supposed to Judge others? Live your own life folks and stop worrying so much about others, all it does is cause problems, like wars.


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

mo_down7 said:


> I was meaning no disrespect at all just stating my opinion! I was not disrespecting or discouraging anyone on their beliefs at all! My suggestion would be to use more common sense when reading and not look for ways to twist someones words in order to look or sound cool or like you know more than someone else! Nice try though! Although somehow you will find this post and use it as more ammo for your ridiculous posts! ;-)
> 
> God bless!


As was I, but I guess only those who believe have supposedly non offensive opinions ?

I don't really care one way or the other, god, no god, I'll find out for sure when I die I guess, unless of course there is no god, then it's just lights out forever and I'll never know.

I was merely pointing out that I thought your post was a little contradictory, first you said "but do not talk down to us Christians and do not try to offend us... " and then you finished off with "Even the atheists will find this out one day!" which comes across as trying to talk down and be offensive to atheists, as if you're somehow smarter or know more than everyone else, which is exactly what you just tried to accuse me of doing.

And since you're not into talking down to people or being offensive to people, could you please explain what you meant by "for your ridiculous posts!" could you please point out my ridiculous posts and explain exactly what is ridiculous about them, or are you just trying "to look or sound cool or like you know more than someone else!" just as you tried to accuse me of doing.

At what point in my post did I talk down to you or try to offend you, all I did was say that I thought it sounded a little contradictory, and you have come back with this reply, which comes across as even more offensive and down talking than the first one, it seems like you are just digging the hole deeper and deeper.

Have a good one !

Woody


----------



## D3TH_OVRH3D (Sep 23, 2010)

You can tell that religion is accomplishing exactly what it was designed for.. Control. People get so caught up in this BS that they actually get offended when other's do as they please, which is their right, btw. You know what? If you weren't so scared of being "judged" after you die, I bet your life on earth would be so much more fulfilling that you wouldn't care if some hot babe wants to make money off her beauty. Wake up.


----------



## yellodog (Oct 21, 2008)

i don't think it's any different than the ads i do in GQ. women want their guys to look like me, so they go buy all the stuff in the ads. a simple picture of me with my shirt off, and sales double overnight. good marketing is all it is.


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

D3TH_OVRH3D said:


> You can tell that religion is accomplishing exactly what it was designed for.. Control. People get so caught up in this BS that they actually get offended when other's do as they please, which is their right, btw. You know what? If you weren't so scared of being "judged" after you die, I bet your life on earth would be so much more fulfilling that you wouldn't care if some hot babe wants to make money off her beauty. Wake up.


I thought I was finished with posting in this thread, and had purposed to only read, but as Michael Corlenoe said in The Godfather III, "just when I think I'm out, they pull me back in."

I have no fear of judgement, nor have I ever really. the person that shared the gospel with me sold me on a relationship with God through Jesus Christ. They said nothing about going to hell or being judged, rather they instructed me and showed me that I could have a great life and relationship with God making all things better for me. They did say, which I believe, that my own sin kept me from having that relationship, but God had a plan to take care of that as well. Because of that relationship with God I couldn't ask for anything any better from this life.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

athomPT said:


> I know what it's come to and where it's going! Oh if you don't want to read the "preaching" then do just that.....DON'T READ IT!!


You realize that God is Not Real,Right?It's a Myth?So Keep Humpin that Bible!


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

GrizzlyMan1980 said:


> You realize that God is Not Real,Right?It's a Myth?So Keep Humpin that Bible!


Then by all means explain the changes in my life? Oh wait, I know, I am of a weak mind and intellect right?


----------



## mo_down7 (Aug 26, 2008)

Lol... Accusing me of something I clearly did not do is the ridiculous post brother! I believe that everyone, not just the atheists will find out... That was childish in assuming I was being judgmental! Nice chat my friend but I think I'll walk away from this one! Hopefully we can chat again on something other than religion!

God bless!



Woody69 said:


> As was I, but I guess only those who believe have supposedly non offensive opinions ?
> 
> I don't really care one way or the other, god, no god, I'll find out for sure when I die I guess, unless of course there is no god, then it's just lights out forever and I'll never know.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocket21 (Jan 21, 2003)

clwilki said:


> I was wondering if I was the only one tha finds the fact that Martin and some of these other "archery" folks have turned to sexual adds offensive? I hope that there is not a day when Mathews, PSE, or Hoyt turn too half dressed women for there adds. As a christian I find it offensive and sad that women have stupped as low as they have in todays society. I get Bowhunting and Bowhunter the magazine and the first thing that I have done lately is rip the back page off (Martin add) and tare out the page with the ARCHERYTALK add, with the gals chest hanging out. Come on fellas is this what this sport has turned into. I would think that there might be some other true christians that find this offensive. I really enjoy Archeytalk, and it is very helpful, I just wish that they wouldn't have turned to this for advertisement. Maybe if enough of us agreed they would change there Satanic ways.


Ummmm.....don't look at it then.


----------



## Quikhonda (Dec 31, 2009)

WOW.. Im liking this thread..After reading all of the posts its pretty funny as most wars are because of religion. Guess its no different. The problem is that everyone gets so darn offensive about it. 

I grew up going to a penticostle church and living in a catholic family..When I was 17 I finally decided to research things for myself. What I came to understand was most if not all (I dont know all the sects of christianity) so blatently contradict the bible its hilarious. But to have any sort of meaningful debate or conversation about beliefs is a waste of time because people are intolerant when it comes to their God. Its been this way since religion was invented. 

Me personally, im a pagan. But people please dont beat eachother up over this.. If you find half naked hot chicks offensive dont look. but your in the minority cause as nature would have it sight presents a visual sexualy stimulant along with smell, touch and sound.. Its nature. Same as a buck looks for does by sight, scent and sound. We are not that different. 

But you shouldnt try to debate the rest of the world about how a company tries to sell by sex. Leave that to Mr Orielly.. Not archerytalk.. here guys like to talk about hot bows and fast women and big bucks.. not saying you dont have a voice or that you shouldnt let it be heard, your just on the wrong forum..nobody wants to hear it here..


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

yellodog said:


> i don't think it's any different than the ads i do in GQ. women want their guys to look like me, so they go buy all the stuff in the ads. a simple picture of me with my shirt off, and sales double overnight. good marketing is all it is.


 Wow, your really full of yourself, are'nt you!


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

dustinryan said:


> You wanna be more like christ. But you judging a company based on what a picture portrays. Christ wouldn't judge because of short shorts and a bikini top.. your born naked and if eve didn't eat the fruit we would all still be naked.


You Are incorrect. We wouldn't be here


----------



## COOTKILLER (Sep 13, 2011)

I bought a martin because i thought it came with a hot chick! boy was i depressed when just a small box came.


----------



## Iron drinker (May 12, 2011)

COOTKILLER said:


> I bought a martin because i thought it came with a hot chick! boy was i depressed when just a small box came.


You say, came in a small box?


----------



## MonsterManiac7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Absolutely True!...Couldnt have put it better!


----------



## bogie40 (Dec 30, 2011)

....


----------



## bogie40 (Dec 30, 2011)

clwilki said:


> Adam sinned because of EVE. Judge as you would be Judged. I am not calling out others, I just wonder if I am the only one who wishes this sport would not turn to Sex! Thats it.



God created man to rule. He created the woman to be a help mate. Adam sinned because Adam SINNED! plain and simple. You and YOU alone are accountable for YOUR ACTIONS! To say that he sinned because of eve is just plain ridiculous. This statement alone is so much more degrading to a woman than any ad of which you are so upset about.


----------



## COOTKILLER (Sep 13, 2011)

Iron drinker said:


> You say, came in a small box?


oh ya!


----------



## COOTKILLER (Sep 13, 2011)

bogie40 said:


> God created man to rule. He created the woman to be a help mate. Adam sinned because Adam SINNED! plain and simple. You and YOU alone are accountable for YOUR ACTIONS! To say that he sinned because of eve is just plain ridiculous. This statement alone is so much more degrading to a woman than any ad of which you are so upset about.


blee blee thats all folks!


----------

